# For Colored Girls Only (Hair Coloring Support Thread)



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought it would be great to have a support group for those who color their hair whether it be semi-permanent, demi-permanent, permanent or bleaching. Let me know if there is some other form of color that I missed (not henna or indigo).

We can use this thread to share tips, ask questions and share experiences.

To hang out, please share

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
2. How often you color
3. Your color regimen if any
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
5. Anything else you would like to share.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 5, 2014)

I almost started this exact thread! How cool


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 5, 2014)

I used permanent color in 2012 and 2013. I have used semipermanent twice this year. Next year I plan to start using Demipermanent just to deepen my natural color. Maybe add some red. Who knows? 

I don't use any special products for color treated hair, but maybe I should start. I used to use Kerastate Chroma riche masque and it was the business. I plan to repurchase it soon


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I almost started this exact thread! How cool



I should have waited


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)- Black, Mostly Demi but sometimes semi if my hair is acting up.  
2. How often you color- At least once a month now that it's short.....
3. Your color regimen if any-I'm relaxed so if I use the demi I relax, protein/moisture treat (usually aphogee two minute and Motions Moisture plus) then color the following week.  If I'm using semi then I do it the same day.
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history- Well off and on for the past 5 years or so.  These grays are taking over.
5. Anything else you would like to share.
I used to be able to stretch my coloring sessions out longer, but I cut my hair off in May and once I get a trim, the color around the back and sides are gone!  It's a never ending cycle.  One day I will let it go gray but I'm only 41!  Not ready for that yet.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 5, 2014)

Love the title, it's so clever and all, lol.


----------



## lana (Dec 5, 2014)

Great thread, I would like some info on what to do for about 25 pesky gray strands. I dye them with a semi-permanent rinse with no ammonia or harsh chemicals using Dark & Lovely.  If there is anything else out there, please let me know. 

It's frustrating because at about the 2 week mark, my gray roots start to show and the color fades from the strand. 

I'm too young for gray, ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

1: Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): permanent

2. How often you color: every 90 days. I try to only color my roots

3. Your color regimen if any
a. Wash, let air dry a bit, apply color, shampoo, condition.
b. 4 to 7 days later do a keratin protein treatment
c. Do a keratin protein treatment once a month

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
I started having permanent color applied at the salon in 2005. I started doing my own color in 2008. I stopped coloring from 2010 through 2012. I tried semi-permanent but it just washed off my hair no matter which brand I tried or how I tried to apply it. So I switched to henna which worked OK but my hair was dry and brittle and I ended up with 3 different colors on my head. My hair was still a mess so I figured I would just go back to permanent. So at the end of 2012 I tried demi-permanent and different permanent colors. Since I only try to color my roots the demi-permanent color would wash off leaving my ends gray which were dry and would get more splits. So I just gave in and switched to permanent. 

I've been trying different brands: Naturatint, Herbatint, Shea Moisture.

5. Anything else you would like to share.
I bought some Grecian Formula from Canada to see if I can hide my grays that way between coloring. I will test it out at the beginning of the year when my grays start showing.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];20856799]Great thread, I would like some info on what to do for about 25 pesky gray strands. I dye them with a semi-permanent rinse with no ammonia or harsh chemicals using Dark & Lovely.  If there is anything else out there, please let me know.
> 
> It's frustrating because at about the 2 week mark, my gray roots start to show and the color fades from the strand.
> 
> I'm too young for gray, ladies.



We are all too young for gray   I feel your frustration about the short span of color with the semi-permanent. 

Since you don't have a lot maybe you can try a touch u stick. This is one of the better ones you can get at Sally's or Amazon.

Perhaps you can try a different shampoo for color treated hair that will help extend the life of your color. What shampoo are you using?

http://www.sallybeauty.com/temporary-color-marker/HRMRKR2,default,pd.html


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

1- I just switched from semi to demi permanent yesterday. 

2 - I color every 8 weeks  

3 - I don't really have a regimen. I go to my stylist for color. So far she just does my roots with the demi, but I'll have to see how it looks as it grows out so we can decide what to do going forward. 

I tried semipermanent at home once, but it doesn't last long enough. And I don't trust myself to do demi at home. 

4 - I'm not sure how long I've been doing this. At least a year, maybe 2 maybe 3. 

5 - I don't want any grays and I'm nervous about having to reprocess my strands with the demi after it washes out. I'd try permanent, but I read that it looks more monochromatic and less natural than semi & demi permanent. Does anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
Permanent

2. How often you color
I don't have a schedule. Whenever the mood strikes me. 

3. Your color regimen if any
I've really been liking Redken's Color Extend Magnetics Shampoo. It's sulfate free too. I also use protein weekly in some form - Aphogee 2 min, Aphoghee Green Tea and Kertain Reconstructor, Komaza Care Protein Strengthener are my go to protein products

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history - First time I colored as a natural was around February 2013. I used Shea Moisture's box color. The color I have now I got in done professionally in July of this year. You can kinda see it in my profile picture. 

5. Anything else you would like to share - My color is only at the top of my head but it's been staying moisturized and not breaking off so I'll probably get it retouched in the future.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) Semi

 2. How often you color twice a year

 3. Your color regimen if any None.  I just do what I normally do.

 4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history  Maybe two years.  The gray really came out of no where.  I'm only 38!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 5, 2014)

Renewed1 how do you get your semi to last 6 months?


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> @Renewed1 how do you get your semi to last 6 months?




It doesn't.  I just color my hair every 6 months.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
- Demi Clairol Natural Instincts

2. How often you color
- around every 4 months 

3. Your color regimen if any
- I haven't had to change anything with my regimen by using color 

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
- don't even get me started on my coloring disasters that happened pre-hair journey  idk how I kept the few inches of hair I had left smh but I've been *safely* coloring my hair for the past 5 years

5. Anything else you would like to share.
Right now I'm doing jet black because it's shiny and always looks healthy and silky on me. However, I want to try highlights eventually. 

Also, has anyone noticed that the conditioner that comes in the coloring box is the best conditioner in the world!? They take it out the box and sell it on eBay and I'm considering purchasing it and using it exclusively after I finish transitioning.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yea, great thread faithVA...For the most part, I've always been afraid of color but it's something I been really into lately.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 5, 2014)

I use demi. I used to bleach and then do a semi, but I've now found the color I want in demi. I use Redken Shades EQ but thinking of switching to Age Beautiful from Sally's. I like a dark purple/maroon or jet black.

I color pretty sporadically, but usually every 12-16 weeks. 

I use the same routine of shampoo and DC once a week.

Been dying my hair off and on for about 10 years. I have no intention of stopping.

Always use sulfate free or color safe shampoo. I really think this alone can make or break a color job.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

*I'm in*

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): I use it all. I use semi-perm for the back of my hair and I use permanent color on the front of my hair. 
2. How often you color: I use a semi-perm once a month. I use bleach (retouch) about 1-2x's a yr. 
3. Your color regimen if any: I really don't have a color reggie. But I've been playing around with bleach and semi-perm. Once you bleach your hair, you can use a rinse in almost any color. So, I've been experimenting with that. I had dyed my hair a honey blond in June and I've been "refreshing" the color with semi-perm. 
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history: I've been coloring my hair since I was 19. But I have recently (within the past 3yrs) been bleaching my own hair. 
5. Anything else you would like to share: Let's have fun ladies*


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm dyeing my hair tomorrow. I will be using Silk Elements Semi-Perm Midnight black. I decided to hold off on bleaching my hair until closer to my birthday and summer. The semi-perm should be gone by the time I'm ready to bleach my hair.

I wanted to dye my hair blue black, but I couldn't find it in a semi-perm.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm dyeing my hair tomorrow. I will be using Silk Elements Semi-Perm Midnight black. I decided to hold off on bleaching my hair until closer to my birthday and summer. The semi-perm should be gone by the time I'm ready to bleach my hair.
> 
> I wanted to dye my hair blue black, but I couldn't find it in a semi-perm.



Whycome I didn't know silk elements had hair color!


----------



## s2fast4ya (Dec 6, 2014)

OK… Here we go..

1. Form of color- Have used it all, but currently only bleaching and toning. 
2. How often you color- when I was using a semi every 4 weeks, now that Im only using bleach, 2x a year. 
3. Your color regimen if any- some form of protein on my leave out every two weeks, dc once a week. light creamy moisturizer throughout the week
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history- Ive been coloring since 19 but have been using bleach for the last year and half. 
5. Anything else you would like to share. Uhmm,,, I love it. This is the most fun Ive had with my hair.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm dyeing my hair tomorrow. I will be using Silk Elements Semi-Perm Midnight black. I decided to hold off on bleaching my hair until closer to my birthday and summer. The semi-perm should be gone by the time I'm ready to bleach my hair.
> 
> I wanted to dye my hair blue black, but I couldn't find it in a semi-perm.



I got the silk elements today.  Hope it goes well.  It's probably just like Clairol Beautiful collection.  Looks almost exactly like it.  Oh well.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I got the silk elements today. Hope it goes well. It's probably just like Clairol Beautiful collection. Looks almost exactly like it. Oh well.


 

They do look the same!! So far I really like the silk elements semi-perm. I have used there mahogany color and it was pretty good. Only thing is that it was too dark, but after a couple of washes it started to lighten up. I also think that the silk elements last longer than the Clairol. I had been using Clairol's semi perm for years and I accidently bought the silk elements semi-perm cause I thought that it was Clairol

What color did you purchase?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

Ladies, I'm going to upload some hair pics of some colors that I've had. I just got to find them. I might do a "before" and "after" collage. I just have to go through my pics.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 6, 2014)

ok, I found sum old pics. This is the color that I had this past June/July 2014. I was texlaxed at the time. However, the front of my hair was natural. I only use permanent/bleach on the front of my hair. The length of my hair I use semi-perm. 

It was supposed to be honey blond, and strawberry blond every other but my foil technique was horrible so the colors ended up bleeding. I had used crème of nature honey blond every other row and I had mixed my own color using Wella strawberry red with 20 developer.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> They do look the same!! So far I really like the silk elements semi-perm. I have used there mahogany color and it was pretty good. Only thing is that it was too dark, but after a couple of washes it started to lighten up. I also think that the silk elements last longer than the Clairol. I had been using Clairol's semi perm for years and I accidently bought the silk elements semi-perm cause I thought that it was Clairol
> 
> What color did you purchase?


I got the midnight black.  These grays are disrespectful!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 7, 2014)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
Permanent (golden blonde, just in the top and crown)
*2. How often you color*
I just colored for the first time, so I'm not sure how often I will. Maybe once a year?
*3. Your color regimen if any*
I exclusively cowash/cleanse with a mud based product. Since I've been doing this, my hair has stayed extremely moisturized and there hasn't been any color fading.
*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
I just started as I stated before.
*5. Anything else you would like to share.*
Surprisingly, I have not been having any issues with moisture retention since I've colored. I love this look. I think as long as my hair can take it, I will keep this area blonde.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 7, 2014)

With all that talking, I didn't even dye my hair I didn't feel like it b/c I knew I was twisting my hair. Maybe I'll do it next weekend.


----------



## s2fast4ya (Dec 7, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> 1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) Permanent (golden blonde, just in the top and crown) 2. How often you color I just colored for the first time, so I'm not sure how often I will. Maybe once a year? 3. Your color regimen if any I exclusively cowash/cleanse with a mud based product. Since I've been doing this, my hair has stayed extremely moisturized and there hasn't been any color fading. 4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history I just started as I stated before. 5. Anything else you would like to share. Surprisingly, I have not been having any issues with moisture retention since I've colored. I love this look. I think as long as my hair can take it, I will keep this area blonde.  Thanks for starting this thread.



What mud base cleanser do you use?


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks pelohello for telling me about this thread! Here is a question I posted in a previous thread and I hope you ladies can help: 

So I really want to color my hair blue. Well...blue black with a deep blue tint. A few notes though, I am vehemently against lifting any color off my hair. I'm also against permanent hair colors...I'm thinking semi and demi permanent only. 

Question: I've already dyed my hair black with a demi permanent color, does anyone know whether I can put a blue rinse on top of this? Has anyone attempted this before? I'm not adverse to going to the hair dresser and letting a professional do this (thats actually my preference) I just want to know if it can be done and whether someone has had experience with this. 

Attached is a pic of the color I really want! (http://sandycolon.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/rihanna-harpers-bazaar-august-2012-2-1.jpeg)

Thanks for any help you might offer!


----------



## g.lo (Dec 7, 2014)

saving my spot, getting my hair coloured this coming saturday.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2014)

Did a protein treatment tonight with Komaza. I'm good now until next month.

I colored two Fridays ago. I can already see gray hairs coming in along my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm glad to see there are so many ladies that use color. I'm getting some good tips. 

For instance, it never occurred to me to use permanent in the front and semi on the rest of my hair. Gives me something to consider.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 8, 2014)

I use whatever I'm in the mood for. Right now my hair has been colored at least 5 times this year with the Shea Moisture color system (permanent). I've used dark golden blonde and medium golden blonde. It still never got light enough for me so I'm recoloring next week. Probably going red. I've been coloring my hair on and off since I was 12 (ain't none of y'all business how many years that is lol). I've used everything from a rinse to permanent to spray can color. From black to brown to blonde to red to purple. My regimen stays the same I don't do anything special. I've gone as long as a few years and as short as a few days between coloring sessions. The only color that ever changed my texture was the Shea Moisture. It loosened my crown and made it softer and yes the change became permanent after the 5th time.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 8, 2014)

I have highlights for the first time ever. Just got them a week ago. The girl only out a few in and in the front so that I can see if I truly like the look and how my hair handles color. At my next appointment I may get more added.


----------



## MochaDiva (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm also considering doing a blue black...but wondering how it would look against my skin.  I've done jet black in the past but wasn't really feeling it. So, I was thinking blue black might be better because the color won't look as flat maybe. Do any of you have any pics of yourself with blue black hair?


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 11, 2014)

I like color and believe that if you take care of your strands properly you shouldn't have any breakage. However, for some of us gals that are high porosity I think the chemicals from the color process can soak up our natural oils (sebum) making it very dry no matter what protein treatments we do. Very often when we think of damage we always focus on our strands but sometimes it can go deep into our scalps. I saw a woman the other day who had natural hair dyed platinum blonde and it was so excessively dry looking like it could be snapped into threads. I'm not sure if she had intended that result. Perhaps for gals who haven't had much tango with the relaxers in a long while and their scalps have healed they can do the color with no major problems. 

I did an Aveda color in October, I had no problems at all whatsoever, no breakage. But I found that my scalp became excessively dry. And I think that was because my hair was still recovering from relaxed hair from over a year ago. So I have decided no more color for me perhaps a tiny bit of high lights but not many in the future.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 12, 2014)

MochaDiva said:


> I'm also considering doing a blue black...but wondering how it would look against my skin.  I've done jet black in the past but wasn't really feeling it. So, I was thinking blue black might be better because the color won't look as flat maybe. Do any of you have any pics of yourself with blue black hair?



So I just dyed my hair Dark Blue last night and honestly that color came out better than the blue/black Demi i used previously. Much richer. My hair is wet now and it still looks better than it did with the blue/black. Even shinier. Can't wait to see what it looks like dry.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 12, 2014)

Coloring my hair next week. Can't wait. It's been 6 months since my last coloring session. I'm using boxed dye to do half blonde, half brown. I don't trust other people with my hair right now. My last stylist would just cut and color my hair whenever she felt like she needed new flyers or business cards or a hair show was coming up. I didn't mind at that time because it was free cuts and color and I loved experimenting but now I'm on a length retention journey. Hoping my hair responds the way it always does to color, no drying, no breakage, no drastic texture changes. I'll post pics


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2014)

Walgreen has Touchback Quix sticks on sale for 12.99. They are usually 35. I bought two.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Walgreen has Touchback Quix sticks on sale for 12.99. They are usually 35. I bought two.



Does it work well?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Does it work well?



Yes it works well. It doesn't smear like the mascara or lipstick style. Its just for touching up between color treatments. It clings to the hair better and will last pretty good between washes.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2014)

I just ordered online from colormetrics.  Shipping is only $4. I have the mascara hair color but I don't really like it. I hope this helps me look better between color touch ups. Maybe even space them out further.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I just ordered online from colormetrics.  Shipping is only $4. I have the mascara hair color but I don't really like it. I hope this helps me look better between color touch ups. Maybe even space them out further.



How much was it there?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How much was it there?



$14.99. I was going to get it from amazon and get the free shipping but it was over $30.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2014)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I got the midnight black. These grays are disrespectful!


 
I currently have the color on my hair. So far I LOVE the color. This is VERY black. It does smell alittle funny, but not too bad. I hope it stays this black once I rinse it out.

Did you use yours yet?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> Thanks @pelohello for telling me about this thread! Here is a question I posted in a previous thread and I hope you ladies can help:
> 
> So I really want to color my hair blue. Well...blue black with a deep blue tint. A few notes though, I am vehemently against lifting any color off my hair. I'm also against permanent hair colors...I'm thinking semi and demi permanent only.
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried the blue rinse yet or spoke to a hair professional? If you do, can you ask what semi-perm blue they are using. I can't seem to find it in semi-perm. I would love to get it in a rinse


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Have you tried the blue rinse yet or spoke to a hair professional? If you do, can you ask what semi-perm blue they are using. I can't seem to find it in semi-perm. I would love to get it in a rinse



I used AgeBeautiful Dark Blue demi permanent and loved the outcome. I didn't get the exact color I was going for but I got a very deep black with lots of shine which was even better IMO. I likely won't use AgeBeautiful again, however. I loved the color but there is a lot of bleeding. My girlfriend is a hairdresser and suggested I try the Ion demi permanent color in Indigo next time. She also suggested mixing it with a purple for additional dimension. I'll probably try that in another month or so.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 14, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> I used AgeBeautiful Dark Blue demi permanent and loved the outcome. I didn't get the exact color I was going for but I got a very deep black with lots of shine which was even better IMO. I likely won't use AgeBeautiful again, however. I loved the color but there is a lot of bleeding. My girlfriend is a hairdresser and suggested I try the Ion demi permanent color in Indigo next time. She also suggested mixing it with a purple for additional dimension. I'll probably try that in another month or so.


 
ummm indigo sounds cool; especially if you can keep it black on the top and indigo on the ends, that would be awesome. 


Any pics?


----------



## Mortons (Dec 14, 2014)

I want to tint my hair blue black but I think I shod dye a weave first and see how I like that


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> ummm indigo sounds cool; especially if you can keep it black on the top and indigo on the ends, that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Any pics?



No pics...its really difficult to show in pictures. It looks like a very shiny and dimensional black color. I'm hoping the indigo will show up in the light. I might mix it with some purple too.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> $14.99. I was going to get it from amazon and get the free shipping but it was over $30.



Yes they are usually over 30. They also sell them at Sally's but they are expensive there as well.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 14, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
*Kiss Express semi-permanent hair color in Black*

2. How often you color
*about every 4 months*

3. Your color regimen if any
*I wash deep condition and style every 5 - 14 days. It depends on how my hair feels but it usually averages out to once a week.*

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
*I have been coloring my hair for 8 years.  I started with henna/indigo and then I moved on to semi-permanent color.  I will eventually move on to demi-permanent.*

5. Anything else you would like to share. 
*I am currently cutting the henna/indigo out of my hair for the second time.  I have about 3 inches of henna left. *


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 14, 2014)

I use Optimum Amla Legend Hair Jet Black color. The color is a demi permanent one, I believe. It was the easiest hair color I have ever used and it didn't have a chemical smell to it. So far, I was able to do the MHM without it feeling stripped or dry. I have had gray hair at age 16. I like this color better than any I have used in the past. It brags to last 28 shampoos. Mine actually did last that long. I even could get away with waiting longer, but I am going to color soon because the front grays I didn't color well. I will try to take pictures the next time. For some reason my pictures are sideways when I put them on.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 14, 2014)

Whoops, just made a post and forgot about this thread so here is my question again: When you get highlights, etc, does the hair color eventually fade? I recently got mini highlights (aveda, no bleach was used) and it seems the color is not as vibrant. I just colored many 3 weeks ago. I cowash every two days if that makes a difference. 

Does this mean that I will have to get the color retouched? I don't think I want to do that if so.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Whoops, just made a post and forgot about this thread so here is my question again: When you get highlights, etc, does the hair color eventually fade? I recently got mini highlights (aveda, no bleach was used) and it seems the color is not as vibrant. I just colored many 3 weeks ago. I cowash every two days if that makes a difference.
> 
> Does this mean that I will have to get the color retouched? I don't think I want to do that if so.


 
Umm..that's interesting for highlights not to have bleach. If it's not permanent then it will fade and will have to be retouched. What color are the highlights?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2014)

After I colored my hair yesterday, the front of my hair (where there is bleach) was sooooo dry. That has never happened to me before especially when using a black rinse. The culprit was that the DC that I used is sooooo crappy like REALLY crappy and I didnt want to spend the money on a conditioner that I know will get my hair mositurized. Basically what I'm saying is that before you color your hair, your hair should be in optimum health. I SHOULD HAVE did a protein treatment before and did a real good moisture DC. 

I did have breakage but not too bad. I will def be doing the MHM on Wed with the approved products. I wont be playing no games this time. IDK why I think my hair is bullet proof.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=133435 said:
			
		

> MilkChocolateOne[/USER];20889597]1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
> *Kiss Express semi-permanent hair color in Black*
> 
> 2. How often you color
> ...



Welcome to the thread. Glad to have you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm really hoping the 10% developer doesn't damage my hair. I plan to retouch my Demipermanent color every 6 months. Next month will be my first time using Ion demi color. I'm really nervous and anxious at the same time


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2014)

TOO LATE


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];20893237]I'm really hoping the 10% developer doesn't damage my hair. I plan to retouch my Demipermanent color every 6 months. Next month will be my first time using Ion demi color. I'm really nervous and anxious at the same time



Are you doing it yourself?

Just stick to the directions and do a protein treatment after 3 days, followed by a nice moisturizing DC. And just keep loving on your hair. You should be fine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Are you doing it yourself?
> 
> Just stick to the directions and do a protein treatment after 3 days, followed by a nice moisturizing DC. And just keep loving on your hair. You should be fine.



My mother in law volunteered to do it for me. I just have to bring everything to her house.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2014)

[USER=406999 said:
			
		

> Prettymetty[/USER];20893327]My mother in law volunteered to do it for me. I just have to bring everything to her house.



Very nice. Just make sure she stays within the allotted time.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm really hoping the 10% developer doesn't damage my hair. I plan to retouch my Demipermanent color every 6 months. Next month will be my first time using Ion demi color. I'm really nervous and anxious at the same time



I was really nervous about my demi permanent too. My stylist used 5% developer and so far I haven't noticed any damage.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 17, 2014)

To hang out, please share

1. *Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
I was using semi, but that stuff just runs right out of my head and onto my pillow. I need an alternative. 

2. *How often you color*
I just started a few weeks ago :wink2:

3. *Your color regimen if any*
See #2 

4. *How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
When I first went natural I put a permanent color in my hair. It left it feeling so raw that I cut off two years worth of growth. That's how nasty my hair felt. No amount of conditioning would change it. I think the brand was Dark n Lovely. The color looked so pretty though. (and tell me if this is true-my mother said that store bought brands made for black women are usually pretty harsh and that I would have better luck with something like Loreal). I just recently started putting rinses in it. I tried a beautiful but if it had any effect only God could see it. Now I am experimenting with a brand called Avatar. I am trying to get the perfect dark Cherry Cola color (a nice color that I think the military will let me get away with). 

I just washed my hair the other day and I'm pretty sure the rest of the rinse came out. Prior to that, any time I would moisturize my hair (using Hawaii Silky at the moment) the dye would rub off. Super annoying. 

5. *Anything else you would like to share.*
I am trying to avoid permanent dye because I am afraid of it. If anybody has any suggestions by all means let me know.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 17, 2014)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
I currently have a permanent with highlights that I had done summer 2013. I put in a semi-perm in September. It has faded from the dyed hair but I can still see it on my natural hair.

*2. How often you color*
I won't be doing any permanent color for a while if I even ever do it again. I'd like to do the semi every 3-4 months.

*3. Your color regimen if any*
I dont do anything differently. My hair growth did stall since getting the permanent. I have been at WL for a year. But I don't have time to show my hair TLC like I used to so that's why I won't be doing permanent anymore.

*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
I had highlights done one nearly 10 years ago (in highschool), once last summer and this year was my first time experimenting with semi-color at home. I'm debating on doing a demi in the future.

*5. Anything else you'd like to share?*
I'm a bit afraid the demi color may cause damage as well. I have to explore it some more.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2014)

Anonymous53 said:


> To hang out, please share
> 
> 1. *Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
> I was using semi, but that stuff just runs right out of my head and onto my pillow. I need an alternative.
> ...



Hey Anonymous53, it might be helpful to read through the thread and see what other ladies are using. We have a few ladies that have been doing semi-permanent for years.

If you aren't graying, skip the permanent color.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Anonymous53 said:


> To hang out, please share
> 
> 1. *Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
> I was using semi, but that stuff just runs right out of my head and onto my pillow. I need an alternative.
> ...


 
What brand of rinse are you using? The 1st couple of washes it will "bleed" out, but after a while it shouldnt be doing that. I just recently rinsed my hair midnight black and I had my 1st wash since rinsing, yesterday and some of it did rinse out, but the color is still present. How long are you leaving the rinse on? I usually leave my rinse on for about 30mins to an hour (but really you should only leave it on for 30mins).

There could be a couple of reasons why your rinses arent lasting:

1. Quality of the product. I used to use, I think, Jazzy; and it never lasted. I now used either Silk Elements or Clairol
2. You arent leaving the risne in long enough. I have lo-med porosity, so rinses are difficult to deposit in my hair. When I used to go to a hair stylist she always had to put be under the dryer in order for the color to deposit. When I do them at home, I just leave the rinse in longer.
3. Your applying a semi-perm on dirty hair. When using a semi-perm it should be on clean hair. Whereas if it is a perm color you should be doing it on "dirty" hair (I believe).


I hope this helps


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 18, 2014)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I got the silk elements today.  Hope it goes well.  It's probably just like Clairol Beautiful collection.  Looks almost exactly like it.  Oh well.



I used the silk elements on Saturday.  I really liked how it came out.  It seemed a little harder to wash out than the Beautiful one. I think I will get a lot of bleeding when I wash this weekend.  But the color is deep shiny and I got amazing coverage over the grays.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Umm..that's interesting for highlights not to have bleach. If it's not permanent then it will fade and will have to be retouched. What color are the highlights?



pelohelo they are lighter shades of brown. I've attached a pic. And I don't think they are fading actually because yesterday when I went outside they were POPPING. I guess it's harder to see indoors since they aren't a blonde color. But yeah, no bleach was used because of the color. 

My hair is smushed in this pic because I just woke up. But this should give you an idea of the highlights. They are more vibrant in person and in natural light.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> @pelohelo they are lighter shades of brown. I've attached a pic. And I don't think they are fading actually because yesterday when I went outside they were POPPING. I guess it's harder to see indoors since they aren't a blonde color. But yeah, no bleach was used because of the color.
> 
> My hair is smushed in this pic because I just woke up. But this should give you an idea of the highlights. They are more vibrant in person and in natural light.


 

Ok, that's freaking awesome that you were able to obtain that color without bleach. It's VERY visible.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Ok, that's freaking awesome that you were able to obtain that color without bleach. It's VERY visible.



I hope that broad didn't lie to me. The colors were by Aveda if that makes any difference. My hair doesn't feel dry and there has been zero breakage. I got my hair colored maybe 3 weeks ago so I assume I'd feel a difference by now uf something bad was going to happen like dryness. Is there a way to know if bleach was added? pelohello


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I hope that broad didn't lie to me. The colors were by Aveda if that makes any difference. My hair doesn't feel dry and there has been zero breakage. I got my hair colored maybe 3 weeks ago so I assume I'd feel a difference by now uf something bad was going to happen like dryness. Is there a way to know if bleach was added? @pelohello


 
Maybe by checking aveda website to see if they have semi-perms like that. When she did the highlights did it smell like bleach when she was applying it? It might be due to the quality of the product. I used to get black rinses after a relaxer, and the quality was sooo good it would take months for it to wash out. My sister can get bright highlights like that; but usually after a relaxer. To make it brighter, she will use foil.

I'm gonna check out Aveda's website, cause if I can purchase it on my own that would be awesome. I want highlights like that but I really dont want to use bleach.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Maybe by checking aveda website to see if they have semi-perms like that. When she did the highlights did it smell like bleach when she was applying it? It might be due to the quality of the product. I used to get black rinses after a relaxer, and the quality was sooo good it would take months for it to wash out. My sister can get bright highlights like that; but usually after a relaxer. To make it brighter, she will use foil.
> 
> I'm gonna check out Aveda's website, cause if I can purchase it on my own that would be awesome. I want highlights like that but I really dont want to use bleach.



She did use foil and sat me under the dryer for maybe 20 minutes. My hair was virgin hair so not sure if that is why no bleach was needed. I didn't smell anything when she applied the color.   She said since I was sticking with brown shades just a few colors lighter than my own hair no bleach would be necessary. That ***** better not have lied to me   but my hair doesn't look or feel dry or damaged so I guess not.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> She did use foil and sat me under the dryer for maybe 20 minutes. My hair was virgin hair so not sure if that is why no bleach was needed. I didn't smell anything when she applied the color. She said since I was sticking with brown shades just a few colors lighter than my own hair no bleach would be necessary. That ***** better not have lied to me  but my hair doesn't look or feel dry or damaged so I guess not.


 
That's it then!!! Foil!!! I think I'm def gonna give that a try. When my sister was applying her semi-perm as highlights w/ using a foil, I thought she was crazy But she std that it makes the color brighter. I didnt believe her b/c she uses the semi perm after a relaxer. 

I'm getting mad excited. I have all this hair foil at home. Oh it's a bout to go down.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> That's it then!!! Foil!!! I think I'm def gonna give that a try. When my sister was applying her semi-perm as highlights w/ using a foil, I thought she was crazy But she std that it makes the color brighter. I didnt believe her b/c she uses the semi perm after a relaxer.
> 
> I'm getting mad excited. I have all this hair foil at home. Oh it's a bout to go down.



Lol!!!  What does the foil have to do with it?  Does it help to bake the color in it something?  But yeah that's the process she used. So I guess I feel like she told me the truth. Whew!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lol!!! What does the foil have to do with it? Does it help to bake the color in it something? But yeah that's the process she used. So I guess I feel like she told me the truth. Whew!!!!


 

IDK, but I'm gonna try it and see how it turns out. I would love to try it with a blue rinse and see if it will come out like a highlight. I don't know enough about the foil but I rather play around with it using a semi perm instead of a perm


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lol!!!  What does the foil have to do with it?  Does it help to bake the color in it something?  But yeah that's the process she used. So I guess I feel like she told me the truth. Whew!!!!



It is good to have you back on the forum. You were missed. Yeah, I know I'm late but a wave of sentiment swept over me


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> IDK, but I'm gonna try it and see how it turns out. I would love to try it with a blue rinse and see if it will come out like a highlight. I don't know enough about the foil but I rather play around with it using a semi perm instead of a perm



Keep me posted because I'm curious to see how it turns out and what your thoughts are.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It is good to have you back on the forum. You were missed. Yeah, I know I'm late but a wave of sentiment swept over me



Awww booski *muah* ((hugs))


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 18, 2014)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I hope that broad didn't lie to me. The colors were by Aveda if that makes any difference. My hair doesn't feel dry and there has been zero breakage. I got my hair colored maybe 3 weeks ago so I assume I'd feel a difference by now uf something bad was going to happen like dryness. Is there a way to know if bleach was added? @pelohello




"technically" she could have been telling the truth.  Aveda is misleading with their natural product claims.  Their products may contain "plant derived"  ingredients but they also contain typical hair coloring chemicals too.  I don't know what she used on your hair but Aveda's developer does contain peroxide which isn't bleach but it does lift hair color.  Also some of Aveda's permanent colors do contain ppd and ammonium hydroxide but their demi permanent line doesn't.  I think Aveda has good formulations with buffers that minimize damage.  


http://archive.longhaircommunity.com/archive/index.php/t-60517.html

http://www.natural-living-for-women.com/aveda-hair-color-reviews.html


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 18, 2014)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> "technically" she could have been telling the truth.  Aveda is misleading with their natural product claims.  Their products may contain "plant derived"  ingredients but they also contain typical hair coloring chemicals too.  I don't know what she used on your hair but Aveda's developer does contain peroxide which isn't bleach but it does lift hair color.  Also some of Aveda's permanent colors do contain ppd and ammonium hydroxide but their demi permanent line doesn't.  I think Aveda has good formulations with buffers that minimize damage.
> 
> 
> http://archive.longhaircommunity.com/archive/index.php/t-60517.html
> ...


Ahhhh. That is good to know. I am going to ask her next time I go what type of color she used because I honestly don't know. But I can say that whatever it was it was very gentle.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 18, 2014)

pelohello said:


> What brand of rinse are you using? The 1st couple of washes it will "bleed" out, but after a while it shouldnt be doing that. I just recently rinsed my hair midnight black and I had my 1st wash since rinsing, yesterday and some of it did rinse out, but the color is still present. How long are you leaving the rinse on? I usually leave my rinse on for about 30mins to an hour (but really you should only leave it on for 30mins).
> 
> There could be a couple of reasons why your rinses arent lasting:
> 
> ...


 
The first time I colored I used Clairol beautiful.  I can't remember the color. The second time I bought Avatar in Cherry Cola.  

With the Clairol I followed the direction and apparently that isn't enough to make the color deposit in my hair (I think they say around 20 minutes). With the Avatar I left it in my hair for half an hour, and I was under a dryer.

My hair was always clean.  I would wash, deep condition, and then apply the color.  Are you suggesting that I keep trying to color my hair in order to "build" it up?


----------



## Holla (Dec 18, 2014)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> "technically" she could have been telling the truth. Aveda is misleading with their natural product claims. Their products may contain "plant derived" ingredients but they also contain typical hair coloring chemicals too. I don't know what she used on your hair but Aveda's developer does contain peroxide which isn't bleach but it does lift hair color. Also some of Aveda's permanent colors do contain ppd and ammonium hydroxide but their demi permanent line doesn't. *I think Aveda has good formulations with buffers that minimize damage. *
> 
> 
> http://archive.longhaircommunity.com/archive/index.php/t-60517.html
> ...


 

 I love Aveda hair color!  I only use Aveda for highlights when I get color. I went to a non-Aveda salon once for highlights (I thought it was Aveda salon when I made the appt).  I experienced the dryness that people tend to associate with highlights.  I never ventured away from Aveda color after that one experience.  I never have any problems with breakage or damage when I use Aveda.


----------



## Beautified16 (Dec 19, 2014)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) *
I use Semi & Demi Permanent
*2. How often you colour *
I used a demi permanent for the first time last month and I use semi permanent whenever I feel like it
*3. Your color regimen if any* 
My regimen is the same except that I steam more.
*4. How long you have been coloring or your colouring history*
I have been using semi permanents for a bout 3-4 years and demi for a month
*5. Anything else you would like to share. *
Not that I can think of at the moment


----------



## Beautified16 (Dec 19, 2014)

Last month I used Ion's Demi Permanent Colour. Is it too much to use another demo-permanent a month later. I want to change the colour from red to purple.


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Last month I used Ion's Demi Permanent Colour. Is it too much to use another demo-permanent a month later. I want to change the colour from red to purple.



I've used a semi and demi w/in a 6 week span with no issues before. Please let me know how you like the purple color! Is your hair lightened or are you putting this over dark hair? I'm thinking about mixing this with an indigo blue I found.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Last month I used Ion's Demi Permanent Colour. Is it too much to use another demo-permanent a month later. I want to change the colour from red to purple.



A month may be too soon. You may not notice it initially but it may leave your hair over processed in the long run.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 19, 2014)

Anonymous53 said:


> The first time I colored I used Clairol beautiful. I can't remember the color. The second time I bought Avatar in Cherry Cola.
> 
> With the Clairol I followed the direction and apparently that isn't enough to make the color deposit in my hair (I think they say around 20 minutes). With the Avatar I left it in my hair for half an hour, and I was under a dryer.
> 
> My hair was always clean. I would wash, deep condition, and then apply the color. Are you suggesting that I keep trying to color my hair in order to "build" it up?


 
What is your porosity? For me, I find that with colors I have to leave them in longer than the suggested allotted time. If not, it won't deposit enough. 

When I colored my hair this past week, it still didnt deposit all the way but  I refused to leave the color on for more than an hour. I hoping that when I use it again, it will deposit all the way. 

Out of the two (clariol and avatar) which one provided the better results? Do you feel that when you used heat it deposited better?


----------



## Beautified16 (Dec 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> A month may be too soon. You may not notice it initially but it may leave your hair over processed in the long run.



I wish I saw your post in time. I just finished the application of the Demi- permanent. I'm going to keep a watch on my hair. Hopefully it won't be over processed.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> I wish I saw your post in time. I just finished the application of the Demi- permanent. I'm going to keep a watch on my hair. Hopefully it won't be over processed.



Do a true protein treatment in the next two weeks just to be on the safe side.


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 20, 2014)

pelohello said:


> What is your porosity? For me, I find that with colors I have to leave them in longer than the suggested allotted time. If not, it won't deposit enough.
> 
> When I colored my hair this past week, it still didnt deposit all the way but  I refused to leave the color on for more than an hour. I hoping that when I use it again, it will deposit all the way.
> 
> Out of the two (clariol and avatar) which one provided the better results? Do you feel that when you used heat it deposited better?



I have no idea what my porosity is, but I have been wondering if it has contributed to my lack of success with coloring.  The Avatar gave me much better results than the Clairol. And yes, heat helped.  I have conditioner in my hair right now, and I am about to rinse it out, put some more of the avatar in my hair, and get back under the dryer for 45 minutes.  The last time I think I stayed under the dryer for 25-30. 

I have been taking pictures of my hair these past few days and I can actually see red highlights.  So I will continue to try this Avatar until I run out.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

My black rinse it still doing well; however the black rinse didnt take well on my ends. I think I'm going to have to use a demi-perm. I'll try one more rinse application, before resorting to the demi-perm


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> My black rinse it still doing well; however the black rinse didnt take well on my ends. I think I'm going to have to use a demi-perm. I'll try one more rinse application, before resorting to the demi-perm



Maybe you can try one of the ION porosity products on your ends and try the black rinse again. Maybe your ends are more porous than the rest and the color isn't sticking.


----------



## naija24 (Dec 23, 2014)

so yall do your own coloring or do you go to a professional?

Also for the natural ladies, how do you color your own hair? Do you apply it like a conditioner?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> so yall do your own coloring or do you go to a professional?
> 
> Also for the natural ladies, how do you color your own hair? Do you apply it like a conditioner?



Both. There are ladies that do their own and ladies that get theirs done at a salon. I think more tend to do it themselves. 

I will let other ladies answer the next question because I am sure it could vary based on what type of color they are using and how much hair they are coloring.

I use permanent color and I only color my roots. I use a root applicator bottle that you can get from Sallys. I part my hair in small sections and apply it only to my roots.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 23, 2014)

Two weeks in and I can say I LOVE the silk elements semi permanent color.  The black is so rich and deep.  Didn't get a lot of fade or running like I thought I would with the first shampoo.  I just have to be careful the next time to make sure I rinse really well.
But this is a keeper.  I just wish kinda that my hair didn't grow so much now cause with the shorter hair it's so noticeable when my roots start to show.  Can't win.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> so yall do your own coloring or do you go to a professional?  Also for the natural ladies, how do you color your own hair? Do you apply it like a conditioner?



I do my own color. I just squeeze it into my hands and rub it on my hair starting at the ends because I like my ends lighter. By the time I'm done I'm rubbing it all over my head like conditioner unless I'm dying my hair 2 different colors. If I'm going two toned I make a U or L part depending on the look I'm going for then add the lighter color to the appropriate section then the darker color. They type of dye I use depends on the look I want.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> so yall do your own coloring or do you go to a professional?
> 
> Also for the natural ladies, how do you color your own hair? Do you apply it like a conditioner?



I do my own color. I am natural and my hair is short on the sides and medium on the top, so I just slathered my last color in. I used Luminous Blonde by Dark and Lovely and it came out a nice strawberry blonde.

I did buy some Kaleidocolors Gold because I want to put in some chunky gold highlights. I will be doing this myself as well.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 23, 2014)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
I had a permanent colour, i had it done 4 days ago professionally. The colour they used is "organic colour system"

2. How often you color

This is the 3rd time

3. Your color regimen if any

Weekly protein treatment, using Ocs revamp (protein treatment)
Dc twice a week
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history

Few months only.
First time in July, second time September and third time 4 days ago

5. Anything else you would like to share.

Preparing for the colour and up my protein and moisture has contributed a lot to keep my fine strands on my head.
I haven't experienced any breakage, splits ends or dryness. I am loving it

Ps I added a filter on the pic to show the intensity of colour as my camera doesn't really capture the actual colour


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm playing around with Grecian formula on my temples. I definitely think that it works but I use clay in my hair 1x to 2x a week. Not sure how that would work out. I will use it through January to see if it holds up. It is very easy to use.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 29, 2014)

For those of you who use Demi-permanent to cover your gray, how often do you get color? My plan is every 8 weeks, but I wonder if that's too frequent.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 29, 2014)

naija24 said:


> so yall do your own coloring or do you go to a professional?
> 
> Also for the natural ladies, how do you color your own hair? Do you apply it like a conditioner?



My current color was done by a professional. Mainly because I didn't want my whole head covered just the top. I used Shea Moistures color system before though. I just used the squeeze applicator bottle to apply to my hair.


----------



## nesha24 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah for this thread!!!!
1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)  Semi color
2. How often you color - I did my first color (highights) in August/early September
3. Your color regimen if any - Nothing new, but I'm trying to up my moister and protein game
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history - First Time
5. Anything else you would like to share. - This is my first time ever having any color or chemical in my hair. I'm over the color and I mildly regret it because the color ruined my curl pattern.  I'm trying to nurse it back to health so I don't have to chop it all off.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 29, 2014)

I have decided not to use demi permanent color. I am terrified of developers even low levels. I want to do a semipermanent rinse instead. I'm doing putple! My lifted ombre ends will be a deep purple and my roots will appear black indoors and have a slight purple tint outdoors and in fluorescent light. 

I will post pics when I get it done in 3 weeks.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 29, 2014)

I have low porosity hair so color helps with moisture.


1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): permanent

2. How often you color: 6 months - 1 year (professionally)

3. Your color regimen if any- I plan on washing and deep conditioning weekly as well as weekly light protein. heavy protein once a month. I want to try and use color friendly conditioners so I purchased a bottle of Joico from Marshalls. It felt so nice.

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history----I have been coloring since i was a teen.  My most recent color was done professionally. I got it lighter on the top and darker on the sides.

5. Anything else you would like to share.---- be careful with frequent straightening of natural hair that is colored. That's what got me where I am not (big chopped yet again).










My current color situation


----------



## Impresaria (Dec 29, 2014)

I just put a rinse on my hair last night. I use Manic Panic Vampire Red about every 6 weeks. My hair color was lifted with bleach a while back (I will NEVER do that again)! The only thing I don't like about the Manic Panic is that it bleeds something terrible, and having locs just makes it impossible to rinse it all out.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 29, 2014)

I went to Sally's to get my Age Beautiful Demi-Color yesterday. I got purple, black, and clear. I plan on dyeing on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 29, 2014)

Impresaria said:


> I just put a rinse on my hair last night. I use Manic Panic Vampire Red about every 6 weeks. My hair color was lifted with bleach a while back (I will NEVER do that again)! The only thing I don't like about the Manic Panic is that it bleeds something terrible, and having locs just makes it impossible to rinse it all out.



Ur locs and color are gorg. Like i REALLY love that color


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 30, 2014)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
I have probably used all 3 during my coloring while relaxed and now transitioning to almost fully natural. I usually use black to cover these grays  I go between Bigen, Just 5, Dark and Lovely, Clairol Beautiful Collection etc  

*2. How often you color *
at least once per month because the gray around my edges and top start  coming back.

*3. Your color regimen if any* 
Wash and Color generally same day

*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
Many, many years

*5. Anything else you would like to share.*
I am really looking for the right product that will last longer than it does now because of my edges.

A great tip so that your color last longer and does not fade is to wash with a sulfate free shampoo.......I have been using Wen for many, many years and I could tell the difference in how well my color held up after washing even when I was relaxed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

Today I bought a bottle of Adore Purple rage semi permanent dye and a huge bottle of Aphogee 2 minute. Now I just have to find the time go dye it


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

I wanted to try L'Oreals new Mousse Absolue to just touch up my hair line. But it is getting terrible reviews on their site. I guess I will try to just mix a small portion of a regular dye to do my front


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 12, 2015)

I need Aveda reviews. Nap85 scared me to death, I'm willing to invest in color. Aveda seems to be the healthiest choice, but I'd like to be as sure as possible.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 12, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) - Permanent blonde highlights

2. How often you color Just go the color done over Xmas break, not sure how often I'll refresh

3. Your color regimen if any -Just be smart about it - use protein when needed, no misuse of heat, DC often etc.

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history - I've been coloring off and on for years but I just bc'd and got new color about two weeks ago. 

5. Anything else you would like to share. Don't be afraid of color, just be smart about it and take care of your hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2015)

It's been 4.5 weeks since my last color and my gray roots are starting to show. Time to try my color pen.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> I need Aveda reviews. *Nap85* scared me to death, I'm willing to invest in color. Aveda seems to be the healthiest choice, but I'd like to be as sure as possible.



Yes, her new video scared me to death!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20994789]I need Aveda reviews. Nap85 scared me to death, I'm willing to invest in color. Aveda seems to be the healthiest choice, but I'd like to be as sure as possible.



What did she say that scared you? I missed it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What did she say that scared you? I missed it.


That color tore her hair up.  It's her most recent vid.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> What did she say that scared you? I missed it.





Honey Bee said:


> That color tore her hair up.  It's her most recent vid.



Yes, the color (bleaching) changed her texture, thinned her hair, has less body, always dry, difficult to style the two textures, etc.  That was exactly my experience when I got highlights 20 years ago. I love the look but it was not good for my hair.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 13, 2015)

So glad I read this thread. Canceling my appointment.


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 13, 2015)

My sister is completely natural and has been for 15 years. She likes her hair very low and doesn't like long hair. She grew out the top part a bit and then had it professionally colored to a platinum blonde. Her hair got bone straight in that area and fell out in some parts. She said she wouldn't do it again.

I also use Aveda. I find it safe. But do not let them do a protein treatment on your hair that stuff is way too strong and I did that in the past and learnt the hard way. The only thing is that I found that Aveda sucked up my sebum which I didn't like so I won't be doing it again. As soon as the entire job was completed my hair dried in five minutes and looked a bit off for a few days. It really depends  Aveda has some plant based stuff that is like a strong henna but if it is to get a lift that will require peroxide and even my Aveda colorist who is a white woman with curly hair said she didn't recommend the highlights or lifting for finer and curlier hair types.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

Honey Bee said:


> That color tore her hair up.  It's her most recent vid.





greenandchic said:


> Yes, the color (bleaching) changed her texture, thinned her hair, has less body, always dry, difficult to style the two textures, etc.  That was exactly my experience when I got highlights 20 years ago. I love the look but it was not good for my hair.



Thanks ladies. I did see her hair about a week ago and yeah it looked a mess. I didn't realize that she had made a new video though. 

I will try to remember to watch her video.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

[USER=320611 said:
			
		

> Cali2tx[/USER];20998533]So glad I read this thread. Canceling my appointment.



Were you going to get highlights?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Were you going to get highlights?



faithVA yes, I had them scheduled for Tuesday and I have been debating whether or not I should go. I got some way back when I first went natural but I was really scared about it now since my hair has grown so much.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2015)

Cali2tx said:


> faithVA yes, I had them scheduled for Tuesday and I have been debating whether or not I should go. I got some way back when I first went natural but I was really scared about it now since my hair has grown so much.



Ok. Yes, definitely think it through.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 13, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Ok. Yes, definitely think it through.



Yea I know


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm itching to color my hair but I can't decide between blonde and red. I'm thinking blonde now then doing red in April or May. I'll be using the SM color system so I don't mind the multiple applications so close together because it's so gentle. I'll probably do an all over application of blonde in 2 weeks, then another ends only blonde application 2 weeks after that then another application of small-medium sections for highlights in March then finally red in April or May. This should feed my coloring need


----------



## s2fast4ya (Jan 18, 2015)

Results from my Color correction. Hi lights, base-lighting, and toning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm in the process of getting my first demi-permanent touchup. She just did the roots and focused on the front that frames my face. Most of my gray was new growth I don't think much of my color from 8 weeks ago has washed away yet. 

I still hate the smell.  

Now I'm waiting for my flatironing.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 6, 2015)

Colored my hair last night. I like it but I don't love it. I'll probably color one or two more times before spring then start doing lemon and honey for highlights. I used the SM color system in medium golden blonde (wanted light but they didn't have it). My curls are looser (this system does that to my hair for some reason) and my hair is so silky. I'm happy...for now.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2015)

It is that time again. After about 8 weeks my color starts to fade even though it is permanent. Now it looks like my hair has highlights. But my gray doesn't appear to be as bad as previously.

It's too early to do my permanent color. I like to weight 3 months. But I have a special occasion coming up so I am going to try a rinse. They usually don't work well on my hair but it will get me through the event. Maybe I can push my permanent color out to every 4 months versus 3. Will see how it goes.

I haven't decided what rinse I will use. I will read back through this thread to see what the suggestions are. I'm going to stick with the Shea Moisture for my permanent color. So I will order two boxes near the end of the month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2015)

I was supposed to do a semi permanent for a weekend event but I bought the wrong color  I realized I bought a permanent color and I wasn't ready to do a permanent color yet. 

I had 2 packs of the Diety Color Shampoo in the cabinet. I mixed it with conditioner and let it sit for 30 minutes. Then I DCD with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow and Slippery Elm conditioner. It worked the best I ever has. The color was nice and rich and my hair wasn't dried out.

I'm going to see how long this last. If it last at least two weeks, I will buy another box and try it out. I had some left over and I want to see if it last for a second use. This may allow me to get away from permanent color. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Feb 18, 2015)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
*permanent & henna on top of that
*2. How often you color
* Whenever my heart desires
*3. Your color regimen if any
* I'm trying to cowash more often
*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
* Permanently dyed my hair auburn in 2012. Dyed it up last October too
*5. Anything else you would like to share.*
I'm thinking about dying the already light parts of my hair something darker...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

I am happy to say that the Diety Color Shampoo so far has lasted through 4 washes and 2 clay sessions. I am definitely going to give this a full 90 day test. If the results hold up I may need to only apply it every 3 to 4 weeks. 

My next test will be to see if the product lasts after the package is opened or if all of the package has to be used in one session. It will be great if I can get multiple uses out of it but if not I am still exciting about using this over permanent color.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 23, 2015)

When it gets warm I'm dying my hair. Probably in May since I'll be stocked up on my fave protein and moisture dc's by then


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 5, 2015)

Didn't think I'd be back in this thread.  I have been struggling lately with the idea of hair coloring.  Let me tell you what stupid thing I've done.  I put henna in my hair because I was on my "ultra natural" hair routine that I sometimes entertain.  I believe I have already posted about how it changed the texture of my hair.  It didn't even offer the color that I was looking for.  

So fast forward a few weeks, I decide to take my butt to Sally's (where I should have gone in the first place) and give demi a try.  I bought the one 'n only Argan Oil Hair color in 3RV. Much like the henna it did absolutely nothing to my hair.  The only good thing I can say about it is there was no adverse reaction.  

I have not had much luck in coloring my hair outside of permanent dye, and I just can't see myself going that route remembering how raw my hair felt the last time I tried it.  I still do want to color my hair, but I just don't know what to do.  

I thought about trying the Argan Oil again.  I still have around two applications left, and I bought a 16 oz bottle of the developer.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

[USER said:
			
		

> Anonymous53;21196659[/USER]]Didn't think I'd be back in this thread.  I have been struggling lately with the idea of hair coloring.  Let me tell you what stupid thing I've done.  I put henna in my hair because I was on my "ultra natural" hair routine that I sometimes entertain.  I believe I have already posted about how it changed the texture of my hair.  It didn't even offer the color that I was looking for.
> 
> So fast forward a few weeks, I decide to take my butt to Sally's (where I should have gone in the first place) and give demi a try.  I bought the one 'n only Argan Oil Hair color in 3RV. Much like the henna it did absolutely nothing to my hair.  The only good thing I can say about it is there was no adverse reaction.
> 
> ...



I didn't think you could put color over henna. The henna blocks it so the color won't absorb. You may have to let the henna grow out a bit to see if you see color at the root. Just wait it out and hold onto your color.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

It looks like the color in shampoo last almost 30 days for me. And I have been washing my hair several times a week and doing mud washes. I'm glad that it is working out. I'm going to try it every 30 days starting next weekend.

I used up all my backs and have a little left over from a previous application. Just need to see if it really works once its opened. I am also going to try diluting it with very diluted conditioner to give it more slip and keep it from drying my hair.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 5, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I didn't think you could put color over henna. The henna blocks it so the color won't absorb. You may have to let the henna grow out a bit to see if you see color at the root. Just wait it out and hold onto your color.


 

I was wondering if that was the case. I'm disappointed now. I did use BAQ henna from Mehandi, and oddly enough the instructions did mention exercising caution when coloring over henna. I believe it said black henna, but all the research I found said that BAQ was okay to color over because it didn't have metallic salts in it. 

 Guess I'll revisit this thread in a year or two. That henna experience put me off Ayurveda.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 5, 2015)

BTW, when I went to Sally's I got a free shampoo with my purchase of the dye. I chose the Color Oasis Smoothing Shampoo.  It's actually pretty decent.


----------



## ZapMami (Mar 5, 2015)

GettingKinky how long did you wait for your touch up on the demi?? My stylist is telling me every 8 weeks between touch ups but I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2015)

ZapMami said:


> GettingKinky how long did you wait for your touch up on the demi?? My stylist is telling me every 8 weeks between touch ups but I don't know if I can wait that long.



I waited 8 weeks. I don't think any of my color had washed out yet, but my roots were starting to show. My stylist didn't say how long I have to wait, but she only does my roots since I don't see gray along the length. This minimizes overlap.


----------



## gennatay (Mar 9, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): Permanent
2. How often you color: Every other month
3. Your color regimen if any: I big chopped again in February, so I cowash a lot now. 
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history: Premature gray at 16. So for a few years now. 
5. Anything else you would like to share: Coloring loosens my curl pattern, so I have to be careful with processing times.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 9, 2015)

Just some gifs of colored hair:



























Youtube: Nefertiti Bourne


----------



## kupenda (Mar 9, 2015)

Currently waiting for my bleach to process. Dying the back of my hair blue. Using Manic Panic bleach lightning and Manic Panic Shocking Blue. I used to have dyed hair years ago when I was relaxed. It was pretty healthy when I had zero knowledge of hair care. So I'm sure my natural hair will be fine. If not, ah well!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 9, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Currently waiting for my bleach to process. Dying the back of my hair blue. Using Manic Panic bleach lightning and Manic Panic Shocking Blue. I used to have dyed hair years ago when I was relaxed. It was pretty healthy when I had zero knowledge of hair care. So I'm sure my natural hair will be fine. If not, ah well!



How did it turn out? Any pics?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

gennatay said:


> 1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): Permanent
> 2. How often you color: Every other month
> 3. Your color regimen if any: I big chopped again in February, so I cowash a lot now.
> 4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history: Premature gray at 16. So for a few years now.
> 5. Anything else you would like to share: Coloring loosens my curl pattern, so I have to be careful with processing times.



@gennatay, How do you keep from overlapping since you color so often. 

How long is your processing time?  Have you been able to grow your hair long with the color?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 9, 2015)

So I FINALLY decided on my next color. I plan on dyeing my hair bronze copper and I will be using Cream of Nature.  I was gonna mix my own color but after viewing SEVERAL youtubers, I finally found the exact color that I want. Right now I still have my old color (honey blond) with a midnight black rinse over the color. The rinse is about 2mths old and is starting to show my old color on the ends.

This time around, when I color I plan on doing several highlights to the front of my hair, instead of coloring in a "U" shape in the front. The honey blonde did not compliment my complexion well. Reds seem to look great on me; so here's hoping this time around it will look great on me. I'm still going back and forth on whether or not to dye my whole head or just do the highlights. I've never dyed my whole head before b/c I was afraid of breakage.

ETA: Below is the color. The utuber below is MsVaughnTV. I absolutely LOVE her hair and the color.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How did it turn out? Any pics?



Thanks for bumping this. I didn't feel like looking for it.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

I got the color change shampoo to work great the first time but each time after that I'm having a hard time getting it to color my sides.  Its not a complete fail but its not giving me great coverage. I ordered another box so I will experiment until this box is gone. I would hate to have to go back to permanent color. I'm going to really try to make this work.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2015)

I plan to do my red or purple rinse before I get my next blowout. I already have color care shampoo and conditioner so the color can last longer. 

I just don't know if I should do it myself or get it professionally done. It can get messy...


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing a henna/indigo over my relaxed hair but wonder if I should wait until after I do a TU.  Does it matter?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 9, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> I'm thinking of doing a henna/indigo over my relaxed hair but wonder if I should wait until after I do a TU.  Does it matter?



You might want to ask the ladies in the Henna thread. Most of the ladies in here are doing some type of chemical color treatment.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You might want to ask the ladies in the Henna thread. Most of the ladies in here are doing some type of chemical color treatment.



Thanks @faithVA! I did end up using a semi-permanent (its still on my hair) to see if I even want my hair permanently black. We'll see how _that _goes!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Apr 10, 2015)

I think im kinda a newbie to the color game since the greys started rearing their ugly heads, i had used box dyes but not satisfied with results, in a nutshell no good grey coverage. A couple of months ago went to Sallys and girl recommended getting a Demi and mixing my own color, i was nervous but gave it a whirl and i love it for me i would never use a box dye again.  Here is my regime:

: Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): permanent
Age Beautiful Demi color

2. How often you color: every 90 days. I try to only color my roots
Every 6-8 weeks

3. Your color regimen if any
First i apply color sit under warm dryer for about 1 hr

a. Wash, let air dry a bit, apply color, shampoo, condition.
Wash, apply Apogee 2 minute reconstructor before washing, then wash with one of the Shea Moisture Shampoos, no sulfates touch my hair, then condition with Alter Ego Garlic condish for about 1 hr.

b. 4 to 7 days later do a keratin protein treatment
No

c. Do a keratin protein treatment once a month
No

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history
2 years, on and off.


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 11, 2015)

Thursday I colored my hair with Clairol Semi Permanent Hair Color Jet Black to try the color out, and so far so good. I'm not expecting it to last very long but I'm glad that the color is not transferring as other brands of semi-permanent has in the past on me.  If I like the color (or maybe a lighter one in case this one is too harsh). I can see myself using semi-permanent indefinitely.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 17, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> Thursday I colored my hair with Clairol Semi Permanent Hair Color Jet Black to try the color out, and so far so good. I'm not expecting it to last very long but I'm glad that the color is not transferring as other brands of semi-permanent has in the past on me.  If I like the color (or maybe a lighter one in case this one is too harsh). I can see myself using semi-permanent indefinitely.



I like that brand. I was using them for yrs until I found silk elements midnight black color in semi. To me, it works amazing for it to be a semi. It last longer and they color really took better than clariol.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought my hai color!!! Im super excited.  I plan on dyeing my hair next week. To prep it, I'm gonna do the full MHM on Sunday and then on Monday twist my hair. So i probably wont dye it until Thursday. I want my hair to be alittle dirty before dyeing it.

Should I do a protein before or after or both I dye my hair? I'm leaning on afterwards because I used protein on 4/1


----------



## faithVA (Apr 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I bought my hai color!!! Im super excited.  I plan on dyeing my hair next week. To prep it, I'm gonna do the full MHM on Sunday and then on Monday twist my hair. So i probably wont dye it until Thursday. I want my hair to be alittle dirty before dyeing it.
> 
> Should I do a protein before or after or both I dye my hair? I'm leaning on afterwards because I used protein on 4/1



If you are doing a semi its not as urgent to do protein so whenever you get to it after the color is fine.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you are doing a semi its not as urgent to do protein so whenever you get to it after the color is fine.



It's permanent color. So maybe I should do a protein before i apply the color


----------



## greenandchic (Apr 17, 2015)

pelohello said:


> I like that brand. I was using them for yrs until I found silk elements midnight black color in semi. To me, it works amazing for it to be a semi. It last longer and they color really took better than clariol.



Thanks for the heads up! I'll check them out when I'm done with my current stash.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> It's permanent color. So maybe I should do a protein before i apply the color



Do a keratin protein reconstructor 4 days after you do a permanent color.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

I think the color in shampoo is drying out my scalp. It's time to do a permanent color. I checked on the Shea Moisture and found that I can buy it directly from their site. The site also said that Sally's now carries their color, so I have to check this out. I'm going to shoot for doing a permanent color every 4 months and try to fill in with a semi in between permanent colors.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so upset right now. The color didnt take on my ends. I was gonna color it again but I had already shampooed my hair. I'll dye it again in jun/july. On the positive side, my curls are intact and I love the color on the roots. I just wish it was on my ends. I let the color sit for 40min. I probably needed a higher developer. I think the box color only goes up to 30


----------



## Guinan (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think the color in shampoo is drying out my scalp. It's time to do a permanent color. I checked on the Shea Moisture and found that I can buy it directly from their site. The site also said that Sally's now carries their color, so I have to check this out. I'm going to shoot for doing a permanent color every 4 months and try to fill in with a semi in between permanent colors.



Yup sallys now carries shea moisture color, but it doesn't seem like they had all the colors; well at least at my Sallys.  

That's what i usually do. I dye it a permanent color and then maintain the color with rinses.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yup sallys now carries shea moisture color, but it doesn't seem like they had all the colors; well at least at my Sallys.
> 
> That's what i usually do. I dye it a permanent color and then maintain the color with rinses.



Thanks for letting me know. If they don't have it, I will just order from their site. Their shipping was reasonable I will just order a few boxes at a time.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 23, 2015)

Pics of my color. I used bronze copper color by cream of nature. When i looked at the box it shows the color ur hair is supposed to be depending on ur hair color. So i guess it did what it was supposed to do. I just wish it was lighter.

Do y'all think if i dye it again with the same box color it would be lighter? Also, do y'all think it would be ok to dye it again in jun/july ; if my hair seems ok?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics of my color. I used bronze copper color by cream of nature. When i looked at the box it shows the color ur hair is supposed to be depending on ur hair color. So i guess it did what it was supposed to do. I just wish it was lighter.
> 
> Do y'all think if i dye it again with the same box color it would be lighter? Also, do y'all think it would be ok to dye it again in jun/july ; if my hair seems ok?



No I don't think it would be lighter. I think you might be able to lighten it a bit during the initial application you reduce the time you leave it on.

Is this a permanent color? If so, then if you wait until the end of July you may be OK with coloring it again.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> No I don't think it would be lighter. I think you might be able to lighten it a bit during the initial application you reduce the time you leave it on.
> 
> Is this a permanent color? If so, then if you wait until the end of July you may be OK with coloring it again.



Yes it's permanent. Ok, I'll wait till july. I will probably have to mix my own color instead of using a box color


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 23, 2015)

Dying my hair in a couple weeks. I waited for it to get warm outside but it's back to being cold again. Typical bipolar weather


----------



## Guinan (Apr 24, 2015)

After completing the MHM, the color seems to have settled. The color seems to be.lighter than I thought. I can't wait to see what it looks like when I take  twists out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
I have permanent highlights in the crown that I had professionally done some time ago that I'm growing out. I have decided to only use colors that does not require lifting. 

2. How often you color?
My last highlight retouch was almost 2 years ago. I just used a jet black rinse over it (Clairol Beautiful something or nother) when I straightened a few days ago. I love jet black straight hair so I'll only use it every 3-4 months before I straighten. Then when it rinses out, I can go back to enjoying my highlights while they are growing out.

3. Your color regimen if any.
I clarify & protein treat every 3rd wash. Otherwise I focus on moisture.

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history.
I've been dibbling & dabbing since 2005 or 2006. In the past I stayed in the blonde family (for highlights) and the darker reds (all over) However right now I'm digging jet black, midnight black or blue black so those are the ones I'll use before straightening.

5. Anything else you would like to share.
This is what my hair usually looks like compared to my recent jet black rinse.  My hair turned really black and the highlighted area turned dark brown. I'm very pleased.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey lulu


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2015)

I went to Sally's today to look at the Shea Moisture Colors. They only sell 3 of the shades (boo Sally's). So I'm going to have to order directly from Shea Moisture's site. Why be a beauty supply store when you don't want to carry stuff. I'm a little ticked at Sally's. They keep letting me down.


----------



## ms.blue (May 3, 2015)

Been toying with the idea of coloring my hair jet black.  I did put a rinse on my hair last yr that unfortunately washed out fairly quickly. I'm not too sure if I want to use semi, demi, permanent or indigo/henna mix.


----------



## Guinan (May 3, 2015)

ms.blue said:


> Been toying with the idea of coloring my hair jet black.  I did put a rinse on my hair last yr that unfortunately washed out fairly quickly. I'm not too sure if I want to use semi, demi, permanent or indigo/henna mix.



For jet black hair I wouldn't use a perm unless ur absolutely sure that u want that color for a long time. Jet black hair is very hard to lift if u want to go lighter.


----------



## ms.blue (May 3, 2015)

@pelohello, thanks for the information.  I don't ever believe I will go lighter.  My natural hair which is deep tone of black seems to be getting lighter plus I got a couple of grey strands that just started making an appearance just a few months ago.  I think I would just stick with a rinse but leave it on longer.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

I'm doing my plum rinse today over my ombre ends. Once that fades I want to do blue black all over.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 4, 2015)

Got caramel brown highlights last week at a salon and I love em. I only had a half head done, and my stylist and I decided we'd reconvene in 3 months to see if we'd like to touch em up, add more, or go in another color direction. It's been 2 years since I've had highlights... I missed them!


----------



## OhTall1 (May 4, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Got caramel brown highlights last week at a salon and I love em. I only had a half head done, and my stylist and I decided we'd reconvene in 3 months to see if we'd like to *touch em up, *add more, *or go in another color direction. *


Can you explain this?  I'm scheduled to get highlights this weekend, and now I'm considering all over color instead because I didn't think you could touch up highlights, plus I've got a lot of gray scattered throughout.  I've Googled and can't find any info.  So highlights can just be touched up at the root?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 4, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> Can you explain this?  I'm scheduled to get highlights this weekend, and now I'm considering all over color instead because I didn't think you could touch up highlights, plus I've got a lot of gray scattered throughout.  I've Googled and can't find any info.  So highlights can just be touched up at the root?



I think it depends on the application placement and method. If it's bayalage or freehand it MIGHT be harder to touch up, but it's not to say it isn't possible-- it's all at the discretion of your stylist and what they feel they're capable of. Bayalage and freehand are supposed to grow out naturally with a sort of blurred appearance where it starts. Foils (what I have) is clearly applied in certain sections and areas; so if my stylist literally made a part where she initially applied them she could pick out the highlights easily. In regards to have gray scattered throughout, I don't think that should be a problem; chances are, your stylist may decide to keep your highlights in foils and apply a uniform base shade on all of the hair that's exposed.


----------



## naija24 (May 4, 2015)

I love my colored hair!!  But i think it has given me a LOT of frizz. have others experienced this?


----------



## InBloom (May 4, 2015)

I asked this in a different thread...might be more appropriate here...


What is the difference between a semi permanent and a demi permanent hair color?  I thought these were interchangeable....no?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I asked this in a different thread...might be more appropriate here...
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a semi permanent and a demi permanent hair color?  I thought these were interchangeable....no?


Demi permanent color is longer lasting because you mix it with a low level developer (10%). In my experience demi permanent never completely fades, but semi permanent washes out after several washes.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

I just did my Beyond the Zone Color Jamz rinse in Raspberry Kamikaze.  Once the color is done processing I will rinse with cool water and do a quick dc with Kerastase Volumactive conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2015)

InBloom said:


> I asked this in a different thread...might be more appropriate here...
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a semi permanent and a demi permanent hair color?  I thought these were interchangeable....no?



What Prettymetty said but in addition, semi permanent is primarily coating the outer layer of the  hair. Demi's tend to contain peroxide and penetrate the cuticle to some degree which is why they last a bit longer. They are closer to a permanent color than they are to semi permanent. They usually just have a smaller percentage of the chemical composition of a permanent color.


----------



## InBloom (May 5, 2015)

@Prettymetty  and @faithVA 

Thank you both for explaining.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 8, 2015)

Don't think I've ever answered these questions! I LOVE color and experimentation, so here goes...

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
ALL OF THEM  Semi, Demi, Permanent, Bleach... I've tried it all and I've tried SO many different brands.

*2. How often you color*
Year round. I do darker colors once fall comes around, and lighten up mid Spring (usually around May or June like clockwork)

*3. Your color regimen if any*
I don't have a particular one. It depends on what state my hair is in at the moment. Before coloring, I always spray my hair with a protein spray to prep it for the service, and also help with its porosity. I have color safe products as well.

*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
Started dabbling with Semi's in Freshman year of highscool (2002). Started dabbling with permanent and highlights in Junior year of high school(2005).

*5. Anything else you would like to share.*
If anyone needs any recs or tips, I'd like to help IF possible (I'm definitely not a professional). I'm obsessed with hair color and have gone through ups and downs, and tried MANY different brands, so I know whats great, although personal experience my vary because everyone's hair is different. Demi's are my most common and favorite way to go, and if you EVER (though not recommended unless you have a GREAT idea of what you're going to do) decide to lighten at home with bleach, I know a great brand/product that helps to do so. Also, if lightening at home, OLAPLEX (remember the name!) will be your best friend, but it must be used as instructed to a T.


----------



## Guinan (May 8, 2015)

Taren guy has some great videos on how to safely color your hair blond. Even though she went to the salon, the stylist really does a good job in explaining the process. I follow a similar method and usually don't experience any damage.

 I'm gonna try to upload the videos


----------



## Guinan (May 8, 2015)




----------



## greenandchic (May 9, 2015)

I'm surprised my semi-permement dye lasted as long as it has, even after touching up my hair (relaxer) a few weeks ago and shampooing incessantly with the sufate shampoos.  I will probably redye next week.

Looks like Naptural85 dyed her bleached hair black - its looks great!


----------



## Guinan (May 9, 2015)

greenandchic said:


> I'm surprised my semi-permement dye lasted as long as it has, even after touching up my hair (relaxer) a few weeks ago and shampooing incessantly with the sufate shampoos.  I will probably redye next week.
> 
> Looks like Naptural85 dyed her bleached hair black - its looks great!


 
I'm glad she did. That blonde mess did nothing for her. She looks wayyyy better with the jet black hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2015)

I have washed 3 times since coloring with the jet black semi permanent and the color is still strong. However, I have to admit that my bleached highlighted areas washed out after the 1st wash.  I REALLY love the jet black color though so I'll more than likley be doing a permanent pretty soon!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

My red has already washed out. I will definitely do demi permanent next time.  I might visit a Kerastase salon and let them color, dc and blowout my hair. It'll cost a pretty penny, but if it lasts I will be happy.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2015)

I want to color my hair, but I don't know what color?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 14, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I want to color my hair, but I don't know what color?


Try auburn, chestnut or something Spring/Summery.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

I ordered my color from Shea Moisture. It may even be here by the weekend  I need a break from this gray.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I ordered my color from Shea Moisture. It may even be here by the weekend  I need a break from this gray.




Me tooooo! I snatched up 2 boxes of Jet Black from Shea Moisture. I'll be applying it once all this semi permanent washes out.


----------



## Guinan (May 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I ordered my color from Shea Moisture. It may even be here by the weekend  I need a break from this gray.



What color did u get?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 18, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Don't think I've ever answered these questions! I LOVE color and experimentation, so here goes...
> 
> *1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)*
> ALL OF THEM  Semi, Demi, Permanent, Bleach... I've tried it all and I've tried SO many different brands.
> ...


Have you tried the Loreal Hilites for darker hair? I think I'm going to try that out so I won't have to do any correcting. I want to do ash blonde. My hair usually turns orange, then I have to get some type of neutral tone, and add a product that takes out brassiness.


Prettymetty said:


> Try auburn, chestnut or something Spring/Summery.


I want something a little more funky!


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What color did u get?



Nothing exciting, just dark brown. . Just trying to color up some gray.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 19, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Have you tried the Loreal Hilites for darker hair? I think I'm going to try that out so I won't have to do any correcting. I want to do ash blonde. My hair usually turns orange, then I have to get some type of neutral tone, and add a product that takes out brassiness.
> 
> I want something a little more funky!



Hi! I have tried those, but I've never tried the blonde shades, so I cant say how it'll turn out for you. Hopefully it'll come out neutral-- You're definitely on the right track with your plan and products! When you've gotten orange in the past, have you left it on long enough? Sometimes hair does have issues lifting to a certain point, depending on products used, how they're used, and history of hair (whether it's been colored before or not). A lot of the times, people get to orange because the bleach hasn't been left on long enough (I've been guilty of washing it out too soon out of damage fear), but after that orange stage, there is a yellow stage that is ideal for toning (or not depending on what you're aiming for) and is easiest to work with to get the true shade you're after. If you are looking for a light brown shade, orange is okay, because it can be toned to that shade anyway. What shade exactly are you aiming for? Brown, blonde, etc?


----------



## MzRhonda (May 19, 2015)

@faithVA and @lulu97 

Tell me more about SM hair color.......how long does it last etc etc.

TIA


----------



## kennylee2013 (May 19, 2015)

just lurking..... going back to color when I take out these braids in 2 1/2 months ( re braiding one month ). used henna for a year but I think it messed up my hair pattern


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2015)

MzRhonda said:


> @faithVA and @lulu97
> 
> Tell me more about SM hair color.......how long does it last etc etc.
> 
> TIA



SM hair color is a permanent color. So it last forever or until you cut it out. 

I have tried quite a few hair colors but I like the way my hair feels after the SM and I also like the rich tone of the color.  It is more expensive than the majority of colors though.


----------



## discodumpling (May 19, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)=*Permanent*
2. How often you color= Seasonally. *Just dyed my hair last night 5/19*
3. Your color regimen if any=*None. It fades eventually and I do nothing to "keep" it. *
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history= *Does "Sun In" count?? LOL I've been coloring my hair (not consistently) since I was about 15 yrs old. So 'bout 25 yrs.* 
5. Anything else you would like to share.= *I just colored my hair last night. It's too dark but I take comfort in the fact that it will fade and i'll try again to get as close to my natural shade in the Fall. *


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi! I have tried those, but I've never tried the blonde shades, so I cant say how it'll turn out for you. Hopefully it'll come out neutral-- You're definitely on the right track with your plan and products! When you've gotten orange in the past, have you left it on long enough? Sometimes hair does have issues lifting to a certain point, depending on products used, how they're used, and history of hair (whether it's been colored before or not). A lot of the times, people get to orange because the bleach hasn't been left on long enough (I've been guilty of washing it out too soon out of damage fear), but after that orange stage, there is a yellow stage that is ideal for toning (or not depending on what you're aiming for) and is easiest to work with to get the true shade you're after. If you are looking for a light brown shade, orange is okay, because it can be toned to that shade anyway. What shade exactly are you aiming for? Brown, blonde, etc?


I bleached last night and it's yellow now. I want a nice dark blonde color, like caramel, or a wheat color.


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2015)

^^Is that you in the 2nd row of pictures? Or is that just the color you want?

I liked my hair bleached but my roots grew out too quickly and I wasn't a fan of that look


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I bleached last night and it's yellow now. I want a nice dark blonde color, like caramel, or a wheat color.View attachment 327027View attachment 327028



Great! Tone it with violet for a 'wheat' blonde, a neutral base (mix of violet and blue) and that will give a nice, slightly darker blonde that isn't too warm. If you're aiming more towards caramel, a mixture of a neutral base and neutral brown base (equal ratio) should help you achieve that.


----------



## OhTall1 (May 21, 2015)

I got highlights a few weeks ago.  I don't like them.  They're really boring.

I think that I really just want all over color.  I'm a 2, and I want to do a light brown, like a 4 or 5.  How long do you think I should wait before I re-color?  I don't have a lot of highlights.  I only got 9 foils.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 21, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I got highlights a few weeks ago.  I don't like them.  They're really boring.
> 
> I think that I really just want all over color.  I'm a 2, and I want to do a light brown, like a 4 or 5.  How long do you think I should wait before I re-color?  I don't have a lot of highlights.  I only got 9 foils.



Are you natural? How many weeks ago? If you're natural and it's been, like, 3 weeks, I'd say you're good to go in regards to coloring again. Considering that you're going to a level 4 or 5, you should be able to achieve that without compromising the health of your hair, since that isn't too light. Are the highlights thin or a little chunkier? They'll be there regardless since you're lightening, unless you use a filler, which (I THINK) will help those lightened areas take color better and more evenly so that they could match your base shade. But if you want the highlights along with the light brown hair, I say you're good to go!


----------



## OhTall1 (May 21, 2015)

^^^Thanks!  I'm natural, and I just had these done two weeks ago.  I'm okay with the highlights not being completely covered.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Great! Tone it with violet for a 'wheat' blonde, a neutral base (mix of violet and blue) and that will give a nice, slightly darker blonde that isn't too warm. If you're aiming more towards caramel, a mixture of a neutral base and neutral brown base (equal ratio) should help you achieve that.


You waited too long to respond! Lol I haven't done anything yet, but I got purple and magenta on deck! Lol it's the Ion semi permanent.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

I'm just sitting here waiting to make my next move. I hate I got an SO that is so concerned with my hair... I just like him to tell me I look pretty..


----------



## BklynHeart (May 21, 2015)

tomnikids3 said:


> I think im kinda a newbie to the color game since the greys started rearing their ugly heads, i had used box dyes but not satisfied with results, in a nutshell no good grey coverage. A couple of months ago went to Sallys and girl recommended getting a Demi and mixing my own color, i was nervous but gave it a whirl and i love it for me i would never use a box dye again.  Here is my regime:
> 
> : Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc): permanent
> Age Beautiful Demi color
> ...


 
@tomnikids3, how is your hair holding up with AgeBeautiful? I bought dark brown a while back but haven't had a chance to use it.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> You waited too long to respond! Lol I haven't done anything yet, but I got purple and magenta on deck! Lol it's the Ion semi permanent.



Ooh, it's cool if you do a fun color as well! Have fun and go with your gut!

I have an SO who is like that as well... I do SO MUCH to my hair, that he's seen the highest highs and gutter lows  I know what his preference is, but now he never voices his opinion about my hair, and if I am sadistic enough to ask, he will say he doesn't know if he doesn't approve or sees that I'm torn about it or just say he likes it if he can tell that I really like it


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> ^^Is that you in the 2nd row of pictures? Or is that just the color you want?
> 
> I liked my hair bleached but my roots grew out too quickly and I wasn't a fan of that look


Not me, but I liked the pic because me and that singer have the same head shape! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2015)

I got this purple mix in now.. Wish me luck!


----------



## Guinan (May 21, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I got this purple mix in now.. Wish me luck!



Good luck!! Is it gonna be a light purple or a dark purple?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 22, 2015)

@shortdub78 How'd it turn out?!


----------



## OhTall1 (May 22, 2015)

I went out and bought Age Beautiful permanent color in light golden brown.  I'm going to wait until after my next haircut, and then color at home.  Until then, I'm using John Freida Colour Refreshing Gloss in Warm Brunette for a little shine.

I've been checking out other sites about DIY hair coloring.  These seem to have good info so I thought I'd share.

Why are people still using box color?
Hair bleaching and pre-lightening


----------



## HappyMadison (May 23, 2015)

I just colored my natural hair and lace wig to 1B. I first tried it with a synthetic lace. I have never been this dark. The last time i attempted black my hair turned maroon lol. have been blonde for 8 years.
I love black! It makes my features pop. My natural color is more Sandy brown but I going to stay this color for a while


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> @shortdub78 How'd it turn out?!


It turned out nice! It's not super vibrant though. I may use manic panic when the color starts fading. First it was too light and had more pink than I wanted. So I added more purple to darken it. I guess I need to take some pic huh? I'm tired y'all... Need a pick me up!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Good luck!! Is it gonna be a light purple or a dark purple?


It's a dark purple! I will post some pics later today!


----------



## ajargon02 (May 23, 2015)

Well I just colored my hair last night. It isn't the color I wanted but I will wait another 5-8 wks to color again. I used the brand below. It bleeds like no other color I have experienced.  The last timw I colored my hair was over 10 yrs ago and I am ready for my reds again! Oh well I can't get the pic to attach. I was olia in 4.60  by garnier. The condish sucked too! I will NOT be using this brand again.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2015)

Here is a close up of the purple patch.


----------



## Guinan (May 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a close up of the purple patch.View attachment 327427View attachment 327425


----------



## GettingKinky (May 28, 2015)

I worked out this morning and now my demi permanent touch up is stinging a little bit. I didn't know that color could sting. It's not as bad as relaxed sting, but I won't put myself in this situation again

ETA. Unlike a relaxer the sting from the color goes away over time. Overall it wasn't so bad.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I worked out this morning and now my demi permanent touch up is stinging a little bit. I didn't know that color could sting. It's not as bad as relaxed sting, but I won't put myself in this situation again
> 
> ETA. Unlike a relaxer the sting from the color goes away over time. Overall it wasn't so bad.



Yes it definitely can because it still contains a good amount of chemicals. Sounds like your scalp is extra sensitive after a workout. Glad the sensation faded quickly though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 13, 2015)

Loved the semi permanent black rinse I did a few months ago so I took the plunge and did a permanent jet black. I used Shea Moisture hair color system. It was easy to apply. I let it process for 30 mins.  Here are the results. It looks different from various angles/lights but believe me when I tell you it is super black. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2015)

I colored my hair using SM Dark Brown on Friday. I love the SM color. It colored my grays easily and I only left if on for 20 minutes. I need to master splitting up the ingredients so I can just do touch ups. I wish they made easy touch up kits.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 15, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is a close up of the purple patch.View attachment 327427View attachment 327425


When did you cut your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 15, 2015)

I had to go back to my ion demi permanent.  I was using the silk elements.  It faded so fast and ran everywhere.  And when it fades it looks so ashy...my ion is BLINGING today after a fresh ion application and relaxer touch up!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm 14 months post relaxer and I just dyed my hair a medium brown on Saturday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How long should I wait before doing highlights?


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 18, 2015)

4-8 weeks should be safe to do the highlights.  You don't want to color too soon or you might get serious breakage.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 23, 2015)

Is it safe to use cassia on colored treated hair and would it cover the grays. I used texture and tones permanent hair dye but I am still seeing some grays.  Thx.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 24, 2015)

kennylee2013 said:


> Is it safe to use cassia on colored treated hair and would it cover the grays. I used texture and tones permanent hair dye but I am still seeing some grays.  Thx.



Honestly I'm not too sure. I think u should be ok. I think if it was the other way around it could be difficult especially if ur using something permanent. I would use precautions like any other dye; wait the allotted time and then dye.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 25, 2015)

@faithVA 
You mentioned trying the *Naturtint *and *Herbatint *brands earlier, can you share your experiences? How do they compare to *Shea Moisture's *hair color?

Anyone else have experience with these brands?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> @faithVA
> You mentioned trying the *Naturtint *and *Herbatint *brands earlier, can you share your experiences? How do they compare to *Shea Moisture's *hair color?
> 
> Anyone else have experience with these brands?
> ...



I don't think I tried the Herbatint. Not sure why. I liked the Naturtint. It works well. I like the SM just a bit better because I'm coloring my hair a dark brown and I like the shade of the SM dark brown a bit better. Besides that they give me similar results. Other than that I didn't really notice a lot of difference. Both cover my grays well.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't think I tried the Herbatint. Not sure why. I liked the Naturtint. It works well.* I like the SM just a bit better because I'm coloring my hair a dark brown and I like the shade of the SM dark brown a bit better. *Besides that they give me similar results. Other than that I didn't really notice a lot of difference. Both cover my grays well.



Thanks! I recently ordered the Naturtint Brown-Black 2N  ... I'm looking for an off black for my Locs and get rid of those pesky greys popping up out of no where ... I'm too scared to go Jet Black just yet ... I tried Shea Moisture's Soft Black but I don't think I left it on long enough (1st time coloring) and I wanted to try something a little less expensive, so I'm going to try the Naturtint for now.

Would you say the 2N Brown-Black is more of a 1B off Black or a 2 Dark Brown?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> Thanks! I recently ordered the Naturtint Brown-Black 2N  ... I'm looking for an off black for my Locs and get rid of those pesky greys popping up out of no where ... I'm too scared to go Jet Black just yet ... I tried Shea Moisture's Soft Black but I don't think I left it on long enough (1st time coloring) and I wanted to try something a little less expensive, so I'm going to try the Naturtint for now.
> 
> Would you say the 2N Brown-Black is more of a 1B off Black or a 2 Dark Brown?



On my hair it was more of a 2 dark brown. But my hair tends to lighten all colors after about a week.   I thought about going black but I think I will stick with the dark brown. It is a nice warm color in the sun.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 25, 2015)

kennylee2013 said:


> Is it safe to use cassia on colored treated hair and would it cover the grays. I used texture and tones permanent hair dye but I am still seeing some grays.  Thx.


I would DEFINITELY make sure you're using body art quality henna. If not it can literally melt your hair. Do a strand test first with shead hair first!


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Honestly I'm not too sure. I think u should be ok. I think if it was the other way around it could be difficult especially if ur using something permanent. I would use precautions like any other dye; wait the allotted time and then dye.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kennylee2013 (Jun 25, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I would DEFINITELY make sure you're using body art quality henna. If not it can literally melt your hair. Do a strand test first with shead hair first!


Thanks will definitely use on shed hair first.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 25, 2015)

Great idea to strand test on shed hairs. That way I can get an idea of how the color will look...


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 25, 2015)

faithVA said:


> On my hair it was more of a 2 dark brown. But my hair tends to lighten all colors after about a week.   I thought about going black but I think I will stick with the dark brown. It is a nice warm color in the sun.



Thanks again! I don't mind if it looks more brown since it's Summertime now. I'm glad I ordered the lighter 2N Brown Black since it would be easier to go darker with 1N Ebony Black later if I choose, but it would be harder to go lighter if I started with the jet black. I just hope I don't have any allergic reactions and can stick with this brand.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> Thanks again! I don't mind if it looks more brown since it's Summertime now. I'm glad I ordered the lighter 2N Brown Black since it would be easier to go darker with 1N Ebony Black later if I choose, but it would be harder to go lighter if I started with the jet black. I just hope I don't have any allergic reactions and can stick with this brand.



Have you had a reaction to color before? Are you going to do a patch test?

I think I have done one once before but I don't do it every time.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Have you had a reaction to color before? Are you going to do a patch test?
> 
> I think I have done one once before but I don't do it every time.



I colored my hair for the first time a few months ago with the Shea Moisture system and while I didn't develop a rash I did feel a bit dizzy and lightheaded so I panicked and ended up rinsing my hair a lot sooner than I should've.  I think it was due to being in the bathroom with no real ventilation. 

When I looked up allergic reactions, the main focus was on itching and rashes so I really hope that what I experienced was not an indication of an allergy to PPD or something because that would really suck! I know I should do a patch test, it's the reasonable thing to do, but I just want to hurry up and dye my hair  ...Also I keep reading that a lot of people tend to not have a reaction to the patch test but then go on to have bad reactions once the dye is all over their head/scalp, so you really never know ....  we'll see


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey ladies, I am contemplating on lightening my hair so that I can have some caramel brown highlights throughout my hair for the summer. Have any of you done this before and if so what adverse effects if any have you experienced?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautified16 said:


> Hey ladies, I am contemplating on lightening my hair so that I can have some caramel brown highlights throughout my hair for the summer. Have any of you done this before and if so what adverse effects if any have you experienced?


 
I've done  brownish blond highlights but at the salon and my hair was texlaxed. I noticed ur beautiful hair in ur avatar says that ur texlaxed. I got this infor from Clarirol's website: _*Always wait one week and one shampoo after a relaxer service before applying permanent hair color. This ensures that there is no scalp sensitivity or discomfort for the client. Evaluate the porosity and elasticity of the hair. *_

When I was relaxed and dyed my hair, I would wait 6-8 weeks after relaxing. I also had to up my protein/moisture game. I didnt suffer from any breakage.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 29, 2015)

Question: I plan on taking out my braids on 7/13, and I want to color my hair about 4 days later. Do yall think that's ok? My plan is to take down the braids, clarify and DC overnight and then style. And then in about 4-5 days later, color the hair. I want to color the whole front again since the color didn't really take the 1st time.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Question: I plan on taking out my braids on 7/13, and I want to color my hair about 4 days later. Do yall think that's ok? My plan is to take down the braids, clarify and DC overnight and then style. And then in about 4-5 days later, color the hair. I want to color the whole front again since the color didn't really take the 1st time.



I don't see any problem with that.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 4, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I went out and bought Age Beautiful permanent color in light golden brown.


I colored on Thursday night and I'm disappointed in the results.  I used 30 volume developer and probably really needed to either up it to 40, or use a lightener.  I was conservative since I've never used developer before (and wow, that smell was skrong!).  It colored my gray hair nicely, and the condition of my hair is great.  Other than that, you can't tell that I colored my hair at all.  It basically looks the same as it did when I started.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 4, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I colored on Thursday night and I'm disappointed in the results.  I used 30 volume developer and probably really needed to either up it to 40, or use a lightener.  I was conservative since I've never used developer before (and wow, that smell was skrong!).  It colored my gray hair nicely, and the condition of my hair is great.  Other than that, you can't tell that I colored my hair at all.  It basically looks the same as it did when I started.




I absolutely hate it when I get all geeked up for a color and it doesn't show. I wouldn't go higher than a 30 developer (unless.it says otherwise) . You may need to color again and add a "flash" powder.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 5, 2015)

^^^ I'm considering using Color Oops to get all of the color out first and then seeing how much color was removed from my hair before recoloring.  Has anyone done this before?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

Beautified16 said:


> Hey ladies, I am contemplating on lightening my hair so that I can have some caramel brown highlights throughout my hair for the summer. Have any of you done this before and if so what adverse effects if any have you experienced?



I've done it before but by a salon, on my own and when I was relaxed. My experience was that the highlighted hair was really dry and damaged when I went to the salon.

For the past 3yrs, I've been dyeing my own hair using box colors and sometimes I will mix my own color but I primarily use box colors. I dyed the front in a "u-shape" blonde and strawberry blonde and I was texlaxed. That time, my hair was ALOT better, b/c I knew how to properly care for my hair. I also will not use anything stronger than a 30 developer.

 Make sure your hair is in good condition before and after you color your hair.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok Ladies, I have officially decided to go blonde...again but this time I'm going to do my whole head and I will be switching color brands. The whole reason I decided to go natural was to go blonde and play w/ color.

Even though I like crème of nature colors b/c it doesn't damage my hair; it just doesn't give me the color that I want. The brand I will be using is texture and tones by Clairol. I've been doing my research on here and utube and it seems like a pretty good brand. I'm doing the front Lightest blonde and the back will be honey blonde. I'm alittle nervous about dyeing the back of my hair b/c I've never dyed it before and to go from dark brown to blonde in one process can be damaging. I think the front of my hair should be ok, since it's already been lifted (it's currently copper bronze). I also plan to lighten my eyebrows so that it can go w/ the hair. I'm going to do a strand test first before doing my whole head; so that I can see how the color will look. Of course if it looks cray-cray I will not be going through w/ it.

Below are the colors that I will be using and pics of people that have used the color. Also, a member here used this brand and I really loved the color. I can bump the thread if anyone is interested in seeing the color. It really looks nice. 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 8, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Question: I plan on taking out my braids on 7/13, and I want to color my hair about 4 days later. Do yall think that's ok? My plan is to take down the braids, clarify and DC overnight and then style. And then in about 4-5 days later, color the hair. I want to color the whole front again since the color didn't really take the 1st time.


Might want to consider doing a protein treatment before you color in addition.  It will help the color take even better. I would deep condition the first week your out of braids. Then while waiting the 2nd week I would do protein then followed by moisture dc then wait one more day to do the color so your hair is in it's best condition to color.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 8, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> I colored on Thursday night and I'm disappointed in the results.  I used 30 volume developer and probably really needed to either up it to 40, or use a lightener.  I was conservative since I've never used developer before (and wow, that smell was skrong!).  It colored my gray hair nicely, and the condition of my hair is great.  Other than that, you can't tell that I colored my hair at all.  It basically looks the same as it did when I started.


That happened to me too and I ended up recoloring


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 9, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> That happened to me too and I ended up recoloring


Yeah, I want to try again.  I'll probably try L'Oreal HiColor and call the hotline for guidance before I buy anything.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 10, 2015)

LaChaBla said:


> ^^^ I'm considering using Color Oops to get all of the color out first and then seeing how much color was removed from my hair before recoloring.  Has anyone done this before?



Was your hair previously colored? Sometimes that's why it's hard for color to lift. Also, how long did you leave it on for?

ETA: I have used Color Oops (but most recently, Color Refresh) to remove color and buildup so that I could recolor again. Your hair will be in a funny stage (red-orange-gold) afterwards, so it's important to know what your color goal is.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 10, 2015)

The highlights I got April 30th started to bore me a bit, AND, turn brassy. Didn't matter what toner I was throwing on it, the warmth and red/orange undertones of areas that weren't lifted high enough continued to peak through and it got on my nerves. Yesterday, I went to who I've now deemed will be my official and ONLY colorist and I don't know what hocus pocus he performed, but he merely threw on some toner, and now my highlights are a light neutral brown that is super flattering. He also used OLAPLEX in my toner (since I recently relaxed) to help rebuild my hair and put me on a hair regimen that will get my hair in tip top shape to do something fun and lighter/brighter in about a month or so.

I am SO excited. I LOVE messing with color but sometimes, there is a specific vision I have in mind, and I know I'll be taking a risk executing it properly on myself (how am I supposed to balayage the back of my head?  ) so I'm glad that only when I NEED to, I can go to an expert who's skills are on point and will get me and my hair to where I wanna go.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 10, 2015)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Was your hair previously colored? Sometimes that's why it's hard for color to lift. Also, how long did you leave it on for?
> 
> ETA: I have used Color Oops (but most recently, Color Refresh) to remove color and buildup so that I could recolor again. Your hair will be in a funny stage (red-orange-gold) afterwards, so it's important to know what your color goal is.


I had a few highlights done in the spring, so very little permanent color.  And I'd done the John Freida glosses a few times, but at least a month had gone by between my last gloss and my coloring attempt last weekend.  I left it on for 30 minutes like the instructions, but I didn't do a strand test, so that didn't help me out either.

Thanks for the info about Color Oops.  I read somewhere else about it -- basically it removes the permanent color, and you're left with whatever color is left after the developer or lightener removed your natural color.  That's part of the reason why I'm planning to call the hotline for whatever product I'm getting first.  If I was a 2 and used 30 vol. developer, I'm hoping they should be able to give me some good guidance.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm dyeing a bundle for my mom. She wants me to do ombre blond. I'm tempted to use some of the bleach on my bangs. Someone please talk me out of it lol!

I did my semipermanent color earlier this week with Adore Purple Rage.  I love the vibrancy and shine, but it made my hair feel hard. I did a dc afterwards and the conditioner just sat on my strands.  It was awful. My hair was back to normal after washing it a few days later.

Next time I will mix 1 part color with 1 part moisturizing conditioner to avoid that protein overload.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 10, 2015)

I bought my boxes of color for my blonde new do. I bought 3 boxes of the honey blonde and 1 box of the lightest blonde. I was going to do the lightest blonde in the front only but after watching SEVERAL youtube videos and looking at SEVERAL pictures online it appears that the base color is a brownish blonde color. I plan on doing several strand test first before applying it to my whole head. The plan is to dye the whole head honey blonde and then the following week or the next couple days later apply the lightest blonde but in highlights only. I still need to stop by Sally's to get dye for my eyebrows, toner (just in case) and a conditioner designed for blonde hair.

 I'm SUPER excited yall!!!!!!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jul 11, 2015)

@pellohello Have fun! Violet (not blue) shampoo will be your best friend!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 13, 2015)

I went to sally's yesterday and I purchased Shimmer Lights shampoo and conditioner, just in case I will need to tone down the color. I don't know how this is going to work w/ me doing the MHM. What I'm thinking is I'll do the full MHM but will skip the clay and I'll do a light condition w/ the shimmer lights at the end. For the shampoo, I'll probably ACV 1st and then shampoo w/ the shimmer lights.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 15, 2015)

Soo..I just dyed my hair and the color didn't really take. I'm hoping that the lighter color will show up at least. I used the 6g for my base and will be using 7g for highlights. I think I'll do the highlights next week. I like the brand though. My hair felt pretty good after coloring. I used 3 boxes. My ends just don't want to color. I REALLY hope the 7g does the trick. I want ash blonde highlights.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm really loving the color. Today, after I rinsed out my DC, I used the shimmer lights conditioner to tone it up alittle. It def works. I could see a difference; especially on my ends.


----------



## Beany (Jul 18, 2015)

Bumping for @MzRhonda


----------



## Guinan (Jul 20, 2015)

I prepped my hair earlier today for when I do my highlights on wed. I clarified, then protein and then DC with heat. To style, I'm doing a twistout. I  used a leavein and a little bit of gel. If the highlights don't take then I probably wont attempt to try again until sep


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 6, 2015)

My stylist switched to a different Demi permanent brand because she was tired of the smell from the one she used to use. This one doesn't smell at all. I hope the coverage and staying power are still good.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 7, 2015)

So I dyed my lace unit Blue Black with Garnier Foam color (permanent). I love the way it looks. I used Silk Elements Moisture treatment to dc after the color so that I can use the after color dc on my own hair 

I refuse to do permanent on my own hair anymore, but I would like to try Manic Panic midnight blue in a few weeks. My purple has already faded. Now my hair looks a reddish brown color.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone dying crazy colors? I got blonded and I want to make all the light brown/blonde parts blue or purple. Any suggestions on brands to use?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2015)

My neighbors daughter bought me 2 bottles of ez glam semi permanent. I tried it last night. I left it on for 20 minutes. Think I need to leave it on my grays longer because it didn't take. It did add a little color so maybe it will work. I may huntnout a more natural semi permanent and give it a try.

I think I'm just going to focus on my front for a while and see if I master that.

The question is will the color last when I do a clay treatment. Will test it out next wash day.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2015)

Whimsy said:


> Anyone dying crazy colors? I got blonded and I want to make all the light brown/blonde parts blue or purple. Any suggestions on brands to use?



Wella and Manic Panic has some funky colors.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2015)

I decided to add super blonde highlights all over. I plan on doing the highlights next month. I'm alittle nervous b/c the highlights have bleach. I really hope I don't mess up my hair or hair texture. After I do the highlights I will be using Wella Ash blonde toner with a 20 developer. The highlighting kit that I will be using is Loreal frost and glow. They have pretty good reviews. I plan on doing a couple of patch tests 1st before doing my whole head. If my hair loosens too much then I wont complete the entire head.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 27, 2015)

Manic Panic has so many fun shades. Eventually I will try all the ones I like. So far I want to try the purple, blue and red.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 27, 2015)

I've decided not to continue bleaching my new growth although I've only done it two or three times since March, I don't feel like I get good coverage because 1. It's the back of my head and it's exceedingly hard to see and 2. No one else I know is comfortable enough to do it for me. When they need hair done, they ask me. So I don't have anyone to ask lol!
Anyway, I'm currently still natural, type 4, with pink at the nape. Brand is Manic Panic (bleach kit and dye). Dye is Hot Hot Pink lightened with their Pastelizer and mixed with whatever conditioner I have on hand


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 28, 2015)

I am so looking forward to refreshing my hair color this weekend.  I use Ion Demi permanent hair in Blue Black.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I've decided not to continue bleaching my new growth although I've only done it two or three times since March, I don't feel like I get good coverage because 1. It's the back of my head and it's exceedingly hard to see and 2. No one else I know is comfortable enough to do it for me. When they need hair done, they ask me. So I don't have anyone to ask lol!
> Anyway, I'm currently still natural, type 4, with pink at the nape. Brand is Manic Panic (bleach kit and dye). Dye is Hot Hot Pink lightened with their Pastelizer and mixed with whatever conditioner I have on hand



Did u notice any breakage or a change in ur curl pattern since using bleach?


----------



## kupenda (Aug 28, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Did u notice any breakage or a change in ur curl pattern since using bleach?




I noticed some loosening of my texture. But not enough to cause concern. Plus I was bleaching hair that is already looser in general (about a 2b, very little curl, not particularly coarse or anything. It loosened to about a 2a).  The most I've noticed is bushy ends


----------



## kupenda (Aug 28, 2015)

I wish I knew how to post pics


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2015)

kupenda said:


> I wish I knew how to post pics



I had to download a pic resizer in order to upload pics


----------



## janaq2003 (Aug 28, 2015)

No matter what I do..how long I leave it on.. my grays don't wanna cooperate. I used texture and tones cherrywood. Any suggestions?


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 29, 2015)

janaq2003 said:


> No matter what I do..how long I leave it on.. my grays don't wanna cooperate. I used texture and tones cherrywood. Any suggestions?



When I switched from semipermanent to  demipermanent I got much better coverage. But I always go to my stylist to have it done so I don't know what brand she uses. But she's told me multiple times that on natural hair semipermanent doesn't work very well on gray hair.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 29, 2015)

Do hair chalks count?? Thats the only color I use, pink(top pic) and red are from the Jerome Russell collection of hair color spray and the blue is from loreal, a liquid hair chalk.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2015)

IMFOCSD said:


> Do hair chalks count?? Thats the only color I use, pink(top pic) and red are from the Jerome Russell collection of hair color spray and the blue is from loreal, a liquid hair chalk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335873


 
The hair chalk looks awesome. It looks like real dye. How long does it stay in your hair?


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 30, 2015)

pelohello said:


> The hair chalk looks awesome. It looks like real dye. How long does it stay in your hair?



Until wash day and for me it's about once a week or every two...but it lasts long time. I even sprayed my puff with water to soften it and the color was still there but it does transfer onto your hands if ur hair is damp of course.


----------



## ZapMami (Aug 30, 2015)

Question?  I got demi permanent color today.  Soft black color.   I have premature gray so grays will be peeking out in about a week.  I'm tired of that.  So I've finally decided I'm going to just lighten my hair.  I want a reddish brown or mahogany red. How soon can I get permanent color?   Do I have to let this wash completely out before I try to permanently lighten my hair??


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2015)

ZapMami said:


> Question?  I got demi permanent color today.  Soft black color.   I have premature gray so grays will be peeking out in about a week.  I'm tired of that.  So I've finally decided I'm going to just lighten my hair.  I want a reddish brown or mahogany red. How soon can I get permanent color?   Do I have to let this wash completely out before I try to permanently lighten my hair??



I would let the demi permanent wash out a bit before permanently lightening your hair. I lighten my hair almost every summer and darken my hair almost every winter. The last time I'll put in a semi-perm is around Jan/Feb and then I begin lightening it in May. So maybe wait a month or two before lightening it; unless your hair is strong enough for the process.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2015)

janaq2003 said:


> No matter what I do..how long I leave it on.. my grays don't wanna cooperate. I used texture and tones cherrywood. Any suggestions?


So far no. I'm playing around with semipermanents now and so far no luck.

I'm going to try opening the cuticle a bit before applying and seeing if that helps. Or try using ions pre color solution.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 2, 2015)

@IMFOCSD does the spray and hair chalk make your hair feel hard? That's what I'm afraid of...


----------



## IMFOCSD (Sep 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @IMFOCSD does the spray and hair chalk make your hair feel hard? That's what I'm afraid of...



It depends on how much you use,  I've only used it on my curly (natural ) hair after a wng so my hair was already kinda firm. I also used ths on my sis, she is relaxed and her hair was still nice and soft.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm in prep mode now. I currently have my DC in. I used deva curl no-poo to cleanse, millcreek botanicals for protein and now I have diluted tressume conditioner. I plan on using my blonde frost and glow highlighting kit next week. I'm super nervous but super excited!! I hope it gets the shade of blonde that I want w/o too much breakage. I still have to get my toner but I'll get that next week also. I'm also thinking about putting some layers in the front of my hair; just to give me some dimension in shape. I have my hair in twists w/ the DC. I plan on rinsing out the DC while in twists. I know that it wont rinse out the DC completely; but that's what I want. They say that your hair should be clean prior to coloring so that the color can take. I really think that's why my color hasn't been taking too well.


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 10, 2015)

Just wondering has anyone got their hair braided with permanent color?  If so was moisture hard to maintain?  How did you moisturize? I want to braid my hair but feeling a little nervous.  TIA


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2015)

Last week I highlighted my hair using bleach. I'm alittle disappointed. I made SEVERAL mistakes when doing the highlights. Nothing as far as the bleach goes just how I should have prepped my hair. I did the highlights on a clean twistout. I should have blow dried my hair; especially since I was using a highlighting cap. I have VERY thick hair and ALOT of it. So my hair was too thick and wavy (due to the twistout) to go through the holes of the highlighting cap. 

I'm debating on whether or not I should re-attempt it myself or have a professional do it. I have a couple of months to decide.

As far as the condition of my hair. It seems to be ok. I only notice a change in my curl pattern on the left front bang area. I'm hoping that after I do a couple of protein treatments it will bounce back.

I'll try to upload pics


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2015)

KinkyRN said:


> Just wondering has anyone got their hair braided with permanent color?  If so was moisture hard to maintain?  How did you moisturize? I want to braid my hair but feeling a little nervous.  TIA


 
I have. I had dyed my hair red and then I installed box braids about a month or two later. No moisture wasnt hard to maintain. I spritz my hair with diluted giovanni leave in 1-2x's a week.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2015)

Pics of the color. Some are with or without product. I feel like I'm getting closer and closer to my dream color. However, the next time I color I will let a professional do it. I plan on getting my color re-done during tax season. In the meantime I am concentrating on caring for my hair. I might tone my hair next month.

NOTE: I didn't bleach the roots.


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 13, 2015)

Made the big mistake of keeping my wash n go for 5 days.  I moisturized every day. By Friday my hair was dry and knotted.  I think I will end up losing an inch due to split ends.


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 18, 2015)

I want some more highlights. I think I will get some more for my birthday in December.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> I want some more highlights. I think I will get some more for my birthday in December.



What color were you thinking? Are you going to do them urself or let a professional do them?


----------



## curlyTisME (Sep 19, 2015)

pelohello said:


> What color were you thinking? Are you going to do them urself or let a professional do them?




I'm going to do some honey brown highlights thoughts towards the back. I'm going to let me stylist do them. I've given up completely on doing my own hair.!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2015)

Thought I could go 6 months between coloring but my sandy brown newgrowth against my jet black length aint cute. Seems like I got 2 inches of growth since my initial color in June so I'm guessing every 3-4 months may be more ideal for my growth rate. Color marinating in my hair ret nih.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm doing my Manic Panic Shocking Blue rinse tonight. I washed my hair this morning and let it airdry (no conditioner). The color takes best on clean, dry hair. In a bit I will rinse with cool water. It looks beautiful so far I just hope the color sticks


----------



## s2fast4ya (Sep 22, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Pics of the color. Some are with or without product. I feel like I'm getting closer and closer to my dream color. However, the next time I color I will let a professional do it. I plan on getting my color re-done during tax season. In the meantime I am concentrating on caring for my hair. I might tone my hair next month.
> 
> NOTE: I didn't bleach the roots.




did u tone after bleaching and will do it again in a month or did u skip it and will do it in a month? what t series wella number toner are you planning on using? I used t14 last week and got amazing results. I didn't re-dye, my hair was just starting to look orangey and brassy instead of a true blonde color. will post pics if can.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2015)

s2fast4ya said:


> did u tone after bleaching and will do it again in a month or did u skip it and will do it in a month? what t series wella number toner are you planning on using? I used t14 last week and got amazing results. I didn't re-dye, my hair was just starting to look orangey and brassy instead of a true blonde color. will post pics if can.



No I didn't tone it yet. When I do tone it I also plan on toning it with Wella T18 (I think that's the number). I haven't decided when I'll tone it though, cause I don't know if I want to continue on my own with adding more highlights. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm doing my Manic Panic Shocking Blue rinse tonight. I washed my hair this morning and let it airdry (no conditioner). The color takes best on clean, dry hair. In a bit I will rinse with cool water. It looks beautiful so far I just hope the color sticks



I hope it turns out nice! Those pastel colors like Blue and Pink are difficult to achieve without 1st lightening the hair. What color is your hair before you dyed it blue? Any pics??


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 24, 2015)

@pelohello it isn't a pastel shade. It's a deep royal blue. My natural color is brown like #4 hair and my tips are ombre #30. I plan on posting pics once I get it blown out. 

Right now my hair is just plaited since I wear a wig most days.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 1, 2015)

I am relaxed and colored.  In the past I did not have any dryness or breaking but I always used a black or dark brown  boxed color. This time I have a lighter color and I have lots of dryness and breaking. I also got it professionally done and I felt like the dye was very harsh as it had a strong odor and it gave an almost burning sensation.

Can I go back to black or brown without any further complications?


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm getting a demi-permanent touchup today. Last time my stylist tried a new brand because the brand she typically uses smells.so.bad. But the color didn't last as long and my grays turned orange after a few washes. So this time we're back to the stinky brand. But I think 20-40 minutes of strong smell is worth it for good gray coverage.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2015)

I want to give a quick update on using bleach. I def notice a change in my curl pattern. Thank goodness I only used it in a small section of my hair. With that said, my hair still curls relatively the same when dry. I only notice the difference when it's wet. It's so weird.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 2, 2015)

More highlights are in my near future once I can get this shedding issue under control. Its my uncolored hair that is having a shedding problem. My stylist and I are going to work on getting it under control before we do any new color.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> More highlights are in my near future once I can get this shedding issue under control. Its my uncolored hair that is having a shedding problem. My stylist and are going to work on getting it under control before we do any new color.



Do you know what's contributing to the shedding?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2015)

My grays are full blown but I'm waiting to color my hair right before attending a wedding at the end of the month. I still need to fine a semi-permanent brand I like. I just have not visited Sally's yet.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Do you know what's contributing to the shedding?



I don't, that's the worst part. Any suggestions?


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 3, 2015)

OK ladies, I just bought shea moisture bright auburn to re-color my hair today. I have been googling, watching youtube video and generally researching it. I am a little nervous that it might come out too bright. But, I have sebastian color gloss so if it does, I will just tame it down with that.
The box is really pretty too!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> OK ladies, I just bought shea moisture bright auburn to re-color my hair today. I have been googling, watching youtube video and generally researching it. I am a little nervous that it might come out too bright. But, I have sebastian color gloss so if it does, I will just tame it down with that.
> The box is really pretty too!



I notice that the shea moisture auburn comes out too bright if your hair is already pre-lighten.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2015)

curlyTisME said:


> I don't, that's the worst part. Any suggestions?



It could be lots of things. My hair sheds a lot due to my thyroid medication, stress and seasonal changes. Do you think any of these things apply to you.


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> It could be lots of things. My hair sheds a lot due to my thyroid medication, stress and seasonal changes. Do you think any of these things apply to you.


I am sitting under the dryer now to help in processing the color. I checked and it looks like I will FINALLY get the color I wanted! So excited!


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok. So I finished coloring my hair with the shea moisture bright auburn.  I didn't use the shea moisture products b/c my hair hates them. I instead used keracare moisturizing shampoo and the deep conditioner.  My hair is very silky AND I FINALLY got the color I was looking for.  The smell was very pleasant as far as the hair color itself.  It lightened my hair about 2 1/2 levels and I am very pleased.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Ok. So I finished coloring my hair with the shea moisture bright auburn.  I didn't use the shea moisture products b/c my hair hates them. I instead used keracare moisturizing shampoo and the deep conditioner.  My hair is very silky AND I FINALLY got the color I was looking for.  The smell was very pleasant as far as the hair color itself.  It lightened my hair about 2 1/2 levels and I am very pleased.



Yay!!! Any pics??


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 3, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Yay!!! Any pics??


I will have to take pics and post.


----------



## curlyTisME (Oct 4, 2015)

pelohello said:


> It could be lots of things. My hair sheds a lot due to my thyroid medication, stress and seasonal changes. Do you think any of these things apply to you.



Seasonal changes for sure! I'm postpartum too so that could be the culprit also.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 5, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm getting a demi-permanent touchup today. Last time my stylist tried a new brand because the brand she typically uses smells.so.bad. But the color didn't last as long and my grays turned orange after a few washes. So this time we're back to the stinky brand. But I think 20-40 minutes of strong smell is worth it for good gray coverage.


What brand does she use? My last demi permanent faded so quickly


----------



## Beany (Oct 5, 2015)

It's time to dye my hair (actually it was time a few weeks ago). SM jet black sometime this week hopefully.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 5, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> What brand does she use? My last demi permanent faded so quickly



I don't know. I'll have to ask her next time. I just know that it smells very strongly of ammonia.


----------



## Loving (Oct 5, 2015)

I got a few highlights over the weekend for the first time. I don't know what color she used but she wanted me to  do a few strands first and then do more if necessary after my next touch up.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 5, 2015)

@Loving  I love your hair and your highlights.


----------



## Loving (Oct 5, 2015)

@GettingKinky Thanks! I think I'm going to do a few more towards the back. The strands that she did are in my crown area.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi ladies, I've been dying my temple gray every month switching between, semi, demi, permanent with no lasting results. I've tried henna/indigo in 2010 but had major reaction to one of them so I'm not trying that. I read one of the link here that box dyes and recent read that I shouldn't use 20 developer especially since I want it darker, hindsight 20/20. Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies, I've been dying my temple gray every month switching between, semi, demi, permanent with no lasting results. I've tried henna/indigo in 2010 but had major reaction to one of them so I'm not trying that. I read one of the link here that box dyes and recent read that I shouldn't use 20 developer especially since I want it darker, hindsight 20/20. Any suggestions is appreciated.


How long is your demi lasting? Temples are hard because they seem to grow so fast and tend to have the most resistant grays.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

I colored my hair last week with the SM dark brown. It took really well but it was time consuming. I did a mudwash first then colored, shampooed and conditioned.

I think I may go darker next time.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> How long is your demi lasting? Temples are hard because they seem to grow so fast and tend to have the most resistant grays.


@faithVA the demi lasted i think 3 weeks, it maybe the products or maybe washing my hair too much. i have fine hair and i can't go without washing more than a week i probably need to try to wash less and reduce my products.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

Ltown said:


> @faithVA the demi lasted i think 3 weeks, it maybe the products or maybe washing my hair too much. i have fine hair and i can't go without washing more than a week i probably need to try to wash less and reduce my products.


Try a different demi product. I have had good results with ION from Sally's. Maybe other ladies have other suggestions. A demi should last more than 3 weeks.

Ion also has a pre treatment and an after treatment to adjust your hair ph if you need it.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2015)

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies, I've been dying my temple gray every month switching between, semi, demi, permanent with no lasting results. I've tried henna/indigo in 2010 but had major reaction to one of them so I'm not trying that. I read one of the link here that box dyes and recent read that I shouldn't use 20 developer especially since I want it darker, hindsight 20/20. Any suggestions is appreciated.



How is your hair prior to coloring. I was having difficulty with color taking to my resistant grays too, until I realize that it is best to dye on semi clean hair. I thought the dirtier the better, lol. Like faith std temples grays are soooo resistant. Even w/ bleach I still have some resistant ones. The only brand that I have found to cover my temple grays was clariol semi-perm midnight black. However, it only lasted for about 3-4wks.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

pelohello said:


> How is your hair prior to coloring. I was having difficulty with color taking to my resistant grays too, until I realize that it is best to dye on semi clean hair. I thought the dirtier the better, lol. Like faith std temples grays are soooo resistant. Even w/ bleach I still have some resistant ones. The only brand that I have found to cover my temple grays was clariol semi-perm midnight black. However, it only lasted for about 3-4wks.


i always make sure my hair is clean before i dye it just because i use gels and butters.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Try a different demi product. I have had good results with ION from Sally's. Maybe other ladies have other suggestions. A demi should last more than 3 weeks.
> 
> Ion also has a pre treatment and an after treatment to adjust your hair ph if you need it.


ion is the brand i used for all three times.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2015)

Ltown said:


> ion is the brand i used for all three times.


Do you shampoo before you color? Have you tried the after treatment?

I believe my demi last for at least 2 months. But like I said the edges are different. My edges grow out after a month.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 27, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you shampoo before you color? Have you tried the after treatment?
> 
> I believe my demi last for at least 2 months. But like I said the edges are different. My edges grow out after a month.


i always wait 48 hours before i use color. yes the edges which are the most visvle are difiicult.


----------



## hothair (Oct 27, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)  
Permanent

2. How often you color- 
3 to 4 times a year 

3. Your color regimen if any- 
Deep condition on dry hair weekly and style. now incorporating heat every 3 weeks

4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history- 
over 10 years

5. Anything else you would like to share - I want to bleach my hair and turn it lilac/pink so ordered Olaplex here's to hoping I don't go bald lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2015)

Ltown said:


> i always wait 48 hours before i use color. yes the edges which are the most visvle are difiicult.


Ok. I wash right before I color and then let it air dry until damp. It's the only way I can make sure my hair is product free so the color will take. Any like on my hair causes an issue.

Any other ladies have success with demi permanent color? Any tips.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 27, 2015)

My stylist uses a level 5 developer for my Demi-permanent color (3N) and she doesn't wash my hair before applying. Whatever she uses stinks to high heaven but it covers my grays really well. I just see more gray as my hair grows out.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 13, 2015)

Just put on Sebastian Color shine cellophane to refresh the shea moisure bright auburn that I put in last month.
We will c if that gives me a small color boost.  Sitting under the dryer now. I am so excited!  I have hea d a lot about this product years ago on this forum and this is the first time I am using it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I just applied Manic Panic shocking blue cream color at 12:55. I'm going to let it sit for a few hours. Then I will rinse with cool water and shampoo and condition with Garnier color mask.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 16, 2015)

@Daina  this is the thread. Hope it helps!


----------



## Shelew (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello I had a full head highlights last week so of course seeking out threads that have to do with coloring. 
1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) I think it's permanent. I do know it's loreal lol
2. How often you color. Just got it colored. Had not had a color in about 10 years or so. I was bored with hair. I will see how it goes but don't plan to do 
3. Your color regimen if any. Olaplex 1&2 was applied after color. I have #3 at home. I applied today at my first wash. It really has a lot of slip and makes springy curls. I followed up with agadir shampoo /masque /conditioner. This is my plan for the coming months. Not sure if it was Olaplex or Agadir products but hair feels great after hair was completed
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history. Just started.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 18, 2015)

I need to touch up my purple in the front. SM curly smoothie and spray  is something I have been using, instead of using gel for my wash and go's. I also don't need to cowash everyday. This may help keep my purple rinse from fading so fast.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't think I will do blue again. I want to go to a warm red shade. I'll check Sally's for the Ion semipermanent shades.


----------



## Dove56 (Dec 20, 2015)

Form of color: Permanent

L'Oréal Caramels for Dark/Black hair in Golden Medium Brown UL51

How often: When I did balayage highlights I did it once every 10 months because bleach is used. Since that is very damaging, I am stopping and going to allover color that I can do at home.

Wash/Deep Condition once a week or twice a month if I'm lazy.

How long have I colored:
Since I was a teen, although it was mostly Black dye then, so a long time.

Anything else to share: Even though my hair is super strong, it doesn't like bleach, so for that reason I will keep highlights to a bare minimum.  I have seen Hispanic and Asian women have to cut their hair off due to bleach, and they typically have very, very strong, coarse hair. My hair thrives and retains length well with permanent color, even high lift color. So I will stick with that.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 21, 2015)

after lifting the color...do you color the hair with they hair color of your choice..


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 21, 2015)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc) I have used them all but most recently used both permanent (regular off the shelf from Walmart Loreal) and bleached (from Sally) the ends for a balayage effect.
2. How often you color- Once a year. I usually get the urge to in the fall.
3. Your color regimen if any- weekly reconstructors are a must for me, regular CW and or DC at least 2x weekly, and heavy protein as needed. S&D as needed.
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history- With me it's sporadic since I went natural fully in 2011 or so. I know using color means I can't skip the protein and sometimes I don't want the added weekly commitment.
5. Anything else you would like to share. This last time (Oct 2015) I did balayage highlights using bleach and permanent colors b/c I felt my hair was healthy enough to with stand all of that. I'll try to post some recent pics of the color later this evening.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm itching to color my hair. I'm trying so hard to refrain but I might cave soon


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Ladies!

I want to color my hair with a chocolate color from silk elements.
Normally I've used this brand at home, until I had the bright idea to have my hair  professionally colored. My hair was in pretty good shape before... 
I'm thinking the bleach has lead to damage and I just want to go back to how it was.

A few months ago, my hair was professionally bleached @ a salon. I have highlights (blonde, browns, etc.). It looks fine, but I want to go back dark and I'm not sure if I can box color or not :/

Any help or suggestions would be great.

Thank you!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Ladies!

Can anyone recommend a good shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair? 

TIA!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought ion semipermanent in black yesterday. I've been dark brown forever but I will give black a try. I've done a protein treatment. And I purchased the ion before and after color treatments. Going to see if I can get the semi permanent to take on my grays. If it works I will color every 2 to 3 weeks.

I like my permanent color but that last color grew out in 3 weeks. I'm sitting at 2 months and my hair is too gray. :no-no:

Over the weekend I plan to 
do an olaplex treatment
Mudwash/ apple cowash
Spray with precolor treatment
Apply color and use heat
Rinse and apply after color treatments 

Please work


----------



## lana (Dec 30, 2015)

Demi-permanent color broke my hair off in the sections that I tried it. (I have gray up at the top and on my temples). That was a few months ago. SO I cut layers, and now only use Semi-permanent color to cover the grays. I'm using Clairol Semi-Permanent in Dark Brown (almost black). It doesn't look dark when I'm done. I end up looking like I have brown highlights with my natural almost black hair.

Several people have asked me if I got "highlights" done. I just smile and say, "I'm experimenting". They seem to like it.

I have to touch up the hair every 2-3 weeks and someone on this board helped me out by reminding me that color acts like protein. So now I experience less dryness due to using a good moisturizing conditioner and a conditioner for color treated hair. I hope this helps someone else.

I truly wish I could find a semi-permanent black that actually "takes" to my gray hair (at the center and temples). I'm too young for gray. No ma'am! I'm open to suggestions.  Just hit me with an @(insert name) so that I'll be able to see your response.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 30, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair?
> 
> TIA!


Redkin, luv naturals, joico and keracare are my favorite lines right now


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 30, 2015)

Recently used a color remover to get rid of the over saturated dark dye I put on my hair over the past few months. My hair is now a medium brown with light brown-red highlights where I'd gotten them done in April. Will dye my hair a 'mocha' brown in mid January.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm coloring my hair with Ions semi-permanent black right now. I hope it takes. I used the ION pre-color treatment. And I will rinse with cooler water and then use the ION after-color treatment. I will make sure I don't put any water on my hair for at least 3 days after to see if I can get the color to hold.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2016)

I wanted to come in and vouch for the shea moisture color system.
i have used all kinds of products to color my hair (been doing it since high school), but this kit is truly one of the best. my hair did not feel robbed of moisture at all and the color was very vibrant. i love the shampoo and conditioner included. there was even a little applicator brush. I love little details like that. 

the whole thing was just so well put together.
i will definitely repurchase, it is worth a few extra dollars.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2016)

It definitely worked. So now I need to see if I can get it to last 3 weeks. If so I will use the following regimen.

1. Protein treatment at least 3 days before
2. Mudwash to remove build up
3. Ion Precolor treatment
4. Apply color. Either use heat or just baggy for 45+ minutes
5. Rinse with cool water
6. Ion After color treatment
7. Rinse with cool water.
8. Use leave-in and styler but no oil immediately after color..

Here are my results. Even though I used the Ion black, it looks just like the darkest brown on my hair. It still has a reddish tint.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Rocky91  Thanks for the review. I bought the SM Color System in Jet Black and I'm excited to color my hair. I only purchased 1 which I hope will be enough to cover my hair .


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 3, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Rocky91  Thanks for the review. I bought the SM Color System in Jet Black and I'm excited to color my hair. I only purchased 1 which I hope will be enough to cover my hair .


yay! You will like it, I am sure.
And I felt there was enough product, maybe more than in your average box color, but i have hair that is not very dense at all. 

I was really impressed. My hair felt better than it had with some salon-quality colors. It really seems to maintain the integrity of the hair strand.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Rocky91 Thanks. That's good to know that it worked well for you. My hair is MBL and dense, but I think  1 should be sufficient enough hopefully.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 3, 2016)

I think I'm going to wait until summer to color my hair. I'm going back to my wigs this week so there's really no need to color. Now I just need to take these next 5 months to decide if I'm going to a lighter blonde or red. My other thought was to just do my usual Shea Moisture color every 4-6 weeks and by June it should be the shade of blonde that I really want.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 5, 2016)

Coloring in about 4-6 weeks. Auburn. I'll use it as a gage for growth.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm giving this another go.  My hair has finally recovered from the Henna (never again!).  About two weeks ago I attempted to use the Natural Instincts dye with no results.  I went to Sally's today and the employee helped me out.  I had an excellent customer service experience there.  She explained to me that I was using the wrong color, that I needed to pick a brighter red so that it would show up more in my dark brown hair.  Ideally, my hair will look like the deep red shade with the brighter color.  

I bought the Color Charm Demi in 6rv and the Salon Care 10 developer. I hope it works. After I color my hair I will post the results here.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2016)

Anonymous53 said:


> I'm giving this another go.  My hair has finally recovered from the Henna (never again!).  About two weeks ago I attempted to use the Natural Instincts dye with no results.  I went to Sally's today and the employee helped me out.  I had an excellent customer service experience there.  She explained to me that I was using the wrong color, that I needed to pick a brighter red so that it would show up more in my dark brown hair.  Ideally, my hair will look like the deep red shade with the brighter color.
> 
> I bought the Color Charm Demi in 6rv and the Salon Care 10 developer. I hope it works. After I color my hair I will post the results here.


Good luck.


----------



## happycakes (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you have a link?



PlainJane said:


> 1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
> - Demi Clairol Natural Instincts
> 
> 2. How often you color
> ...


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 6, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> Do you have a link?


A link to?


----------



## happycakes (Jan 6, 2016)

To the coloring box conditioner that you mentioned.



PlainJane said:


> A link to?


----------



## happycakes (Jan 6, 2016)

My apology for the misunderstanding.  I'm referring to your comment below.

Also, has anyone noticed that *the conditioner that comes in the coloring box is the best conditioner in the world!?*



PlainJane said:


> 1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)
> - Demi Clairol Natural Instincts
> 
> 2. How often you color
> ...


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 7, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> My apology for the misunderstanding.  I'm referring to your comment below.
> 
> Also, has anyone noticed that *the conditioner that comes in the coloring box is the best conditioner in the world!?*


Oh! It is the conditioner from the clairol natural instincts color


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2016)

I cowashed tonight and my color held up pretty well. The color is starting to fade on my edges but it is holding up otherwise. If the color can hold up through 6 washed that would be fabulous. But so far so good.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jan 10, 2016)

I am very happy to report initial success with my hair dye.

Last night I washed my hair.  I used Shea Moisture JBCO Shampoo, and then I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner (just used a plastic cap and left it in for half an hour).  I didn't put any product in my hair. I just put it in very large twists and went to sleep.  This is what it looked like before: 



This morning I wet my hair and applied the dye.  I used my Gold N Hot Soft Bonnet Dryer on Hot/High.  I kept the dryer on for like 15 mins, so total processing time was probably close to 20 mins. After I rinsed the dye I applied the Clairol Color Treat Conditioner. This is what my hair looked like after (still damp): 



The color deposit is very subtle, but it is definitely present.  I don't think that my camera does the dye justice.  My hair has a very nice reddish highlight to it without being too over the top (I am in the military).  

I am definitely going to do this again.  I think I will be coloring my hair probably once every three months.  

For reference, I used the Color Charm Demi-Permanent Haircolor in 6RV/Fiery Red. I used the Salon Care 10 Volume Creme Developer.  

A few things I will do in the future: 

I won't be purchasing the Salon Care Developer again.  I find it a too runny for my liking.  If anyone has a suggestion for developer I will take it. 
Next time I am going to allow my hair to dry a bit more prior to applying the dye.  Or maybe I will just spray it with water as opposed to using the shower. 
I need to start doing protein treatments consistently and using heat in my deep conditioning routine.  Oh how I wish Sally's didn't stop carrying my beloved Jheri Redding Natural Protein Conditioner.  I will probably go back to using Aphogee 2 Min.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anyone use Loreal hi-lites (the red colors) with just developer?? If you have, did using only developer keep the health of your hair better? Or is it just as damaging as bleach?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jan 10, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good shampoo/conditioner for color treated hair?
> 
> TIA!



I've heard good things about the devacurl line for color treated hair


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2016)

This is wash 2 after applying the semi-permanent. It didn't run at all today. I am very pleased. The color is fading on my edges but it is not very noticeable. 1 week down and 2 more to go.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

I may start using the Ion color seal as a final rinse after my weekly wash and dc. My blue is fading to a deep shade of violet. It's beautiful.  Once it fades some more I am going to use a bold red over it. I'm too impatient to let it fade completely and I'm too scared to use Uncolor/color oops.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 10, 2016)

I read somewhere that vitamin c tablets mixed with shampoo can help remove unwanted hair color, but it can be drying... 

I guess I could use this concoction as my first lather and do a really good dc afterwards.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 10, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Has anyone use Loreal hi-lites (the red colors) with just developer?? If you have, did using only developer keep the health of your hair better? Or is it just as damaging as bleach?


The Loreal hi color? I used only 20 volume developer. I just followed what the directions said wasn't thinking about health really


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 11, 2016)

I had to step away from the colour ladies! I've been trimming it for almost 2 years now! I have about 1-2 inches left in some places. My ends are dry rough split if you look at em and feel like velcro. I'm gonna make it do what it do and see how it goes without colour for a few years. My natural hair colour is blah, but I will learn to love it cause it's blah but healthy!


----------



## kupenda (Jan 12, 2016)

I really started neglecting my hair last year. And now ive got the breakage to prove it. My dyed ends dont look good. Although im growing them out, i still need to be nice to them. And i havent been. Maybe I'll go back into my wig for awhile. Give my hair a break from the weather and my hands. I keep messing with it, removing knots


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 12, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Rocky91  Thanks for the review. I bought the SM Color System in Jet Black and I'm excited to color my hair. I only purchased 1 which I hope will be enough to cover my hair .


I have fine hair and I needed 2 boxes to do my head. My hair is below cb in the front and top of apl in the back. 
Let us know how it worked out for you!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 12, 2016)

@ajargon02  I still haven't used it yet. I think I might hold off on using it for now just because I'm itching for a reddish color lol. I used to color my hair red all the time years ago and loved it. If I end up using the SM Jet Black, I will definitely leave a review though


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm trying my Ion semi permanent color again. This time I cowashed versus using shampoo. This is a long wash day.

I used Olaplex #3 for 15 minute and then did the entire TVO regimen.
--Protein treatment with TVO Quinoa protein for 40 minutes.
--Carmeltini for 2 hours
--Mudwash for 30 minutes
--Apple Cowash

After rinsing out the cowash I towel dried and spritzed with the ION Precolor treatment.
I used a brush and applied the color concentrating heavily on my front edges.

I now have on 2 plastic caps, 2 metallic conditioning caps and a lined shower cap to create some heat. I'm too lazy to pull out the dryer 

My last color lasted for 2.5 weeks but I think I might color every 2 weeks to keep the gray off my edges. Or I may play around with doing just the front every 2 weeks and figure out a time schedule to do my entire head.

If this works, I am going to be very pleased.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2016)

This wasn't a fail but it didn't turn out as well as the 1st time. It seemed OK on the original rinse but when I applied the After Color treatment and rinsed the color really started to bleed. Perhaps my water was a little too warm. Perhaps I don't need the after color treatment and I can just spritz my hair with cool water..

I will do what I did last time and not wet my hair or oil my hair for 4 days to let the color set in. Then I will see how it goes.

Over time perhaps I can really simplifiy it once I rule out what doesn't work. I may try just a mud wash, followed by a color application and a cool water rinse. If that's all I need then I'm good. I need to try that before I go to Sally's again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm going to stick with the semi-permanent. I will hold onto my permanent color until the summer though to see how it goes. And I will just keep my regimen simple before a color application. I will do a mudwash, the ION Pre-color treatment, apply the color and really try to use heat. I will keep the rinse simple and rinse with cooler water than I wash with and then spritz with cold water. Then I will make sure I don't touch my hair for 4 days to let the color set. I will probably have to color every 2  to 2.5 weeks. 

I can live with that. Hopefully my hair will become healthier with this change. I'm going to stock up on some ion color, a new color bowl and brush and maybe 1 or 2 pre-color treatments when I catch a sale.


----------



## ZapMami (Feb 2, 2016)

Anonymous53 said:


> I'm giving this another go.  My hair has finally recovered from the Henna (never again!).  About two weeks ago I attempted to use the Natural Instincts dye with no results.  I went to Sally's today and the employee helped me out.  I had an excellent customer service experience there.  She explained to me that I was using the wrong color, that I needed to pick a brighter red so that it would show up more in my dark brown hair.  Ideally, my hair will look like the deep red shade with the brighter color.
> 
> I bought the Color Charm Demi in 6rv and the Salon Care 10 developer. I hope it works. After I color my hair I will post the results here.



@Anonymous53  What did the Henna do to your hair?  I'm still on the fence with Henna.  I purchased several boxes of Henna a few months ago and I'm terrified to use it....some people get good results, but then others claim it ruined their hair and they cant color over it.  Don't know what to do.


----------



## LexiDior (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to color my hair within the next few months with Loreal Preference (red) or Loreal Excellence (blonde), can anyone vouch for either of these two products as far as how the color looks or what developer to use? I already have a 30 developer but I dont want to use a higher one than needed. Also, how do I use the developer with it?


----------



## maxineshaw (Feb 3, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> @Anonymous53  What did the Henna do to your hair?  I'm still on the fence with Henna.  I purchased several boxes of Henna a few months ago and I'm terrified to use it....some people get good results, but then others claim it ruined their hair and they cant color over it.  Don't know what to do.



It flattened my hair texture.  My hair is fine, and sometimes my ends can turn straight if I'm not too careful when manipulating it. However, henna just took all the volume out of my hair.  Never again.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm switching over to the ION semi-permanent. It seems to be working out well for me.
So I'm putting my 2 boxes of Shea Moisture Colorj (Darkest Brown) on the exchange board. Hopefully someone will buy them.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm thinking of dying my hair magenta pink over my non-bleached hair. I have slight natural highlights (always have) that I want picked up...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I'm switching over to the ION semi-permanent. It seems to be working out well for me.
> So I'm putting my 2 boxes of Shea Moisture Colorj (Darkest Brown) on the exchange board. Hopefully someone will buy them.




If they were Jet Black, I'd definitely take them off your hands. I'm loving the Shea Moisture color system!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> If they were Jet Black, I'd definitely take them off your hands. I'm loving the Shea Moisture color system!


If I had known that brown and black both show up on my hair as brown I would have purchased the black.  live and learn.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm ready to do my Manic Panic red. I'll probably do it the first week in March in time for my anniversary and Spring break. The blue is slowly fading.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 6, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> @Anonymous53  What did the Henna do to your hair?  I'm still on the fence with Henna.  I purchased several boxes of Henna a few months ago and I'm terrified to use it....some people get good results, but then others claim it ruined their hair and they cant color over it.  Don't know what to do.


As long as the henna is baq  (body art quality) you can use it on colored and relaxed hair with no ill effect. I DON'T buy my henna from stores b/c I don't know what metals, sand and such they have added to it.
I only buy my henna at: www.hennaforhair.com . I don't mind buying my am la and other stuff from the store though.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 7, 2016)

I used the One ‘N Only Argan Oil Semi Perm Hair Color  - _Pure Magenta_ and it came out pretty well. Its a little brighter than expected but my hair is porous and slightly sun bleached so it soaked up the color after I clarified it. I love it!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2016)

Did my job semipermanent color tonight. I didn't do the pre-treatment and left the color in for 45 minutes. I did a mudwash first. It turned out very well. Next I will see if I can shorten the ti.e to 39 minutes.

I bought 6 bottles of color from Sally's in January. They had BOGO so it was a great deal.

Happy with how this is working out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm coloring the front left side of my hair today. I got a dirty blonde kit from Dark and lovely. I'll post pics when I'm done. I'm just doing a small section so I can measure my growth rate.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 24, 2016)

Decided that I'll be coloring my hair every 4 to 6 weeks until June. Probably 6 because I'm lazy lol. I definitely want to be blonde for the summer. Then I may go red or black in the fall.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 24, 2016)

I love how it turned out. I have to make sure to dc weekly now and I may replace shampoo with a cowash once a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2016)

I will touch up my roots/bleach in April. Still rocking purple. Don't really see a different color in the future for now.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2016)

1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)- _*Permanent and bleach* _
2. How often you color- A_*t least twice a year (bleach); every 3 months (cover greys)*_
3. Your color regimen if any- _*Because I have to color, I have to be careful because if I don't take care of my hair- hair will be on the floor*_
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history-  _*I come from a family of premature greying. I started greying at 19. Stylists tell me that if left to my own devices, I would be 50% grey and I'm in my 30s...*_
5. Anything else you would like to share.- _*This is a great thread!*_


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll be coloring next week. I can't wait. I plan on using the SM color system in light golden blonde. I haven't colored my hair in almost a year  so it's definitely time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 10, 2016)

I did my first wash and dc since I dyed my hair. I used Ion Healthy Scalp shampoo and Oleo Relax mask. My hair was super tangly at the roots today, especially the lightened part. I gently detangled and braided it up. I'm wearing a wig until I straighten and trim later this month.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out when my hair "spoil" is going to be (as in what day)...I don't want to over-moisturize, but I know how important DC's are. Someone in the Rollersetting Challenge thread said that a fresh rollerset sets the tone for the week...I feel that way about my DC...I'm obsessed with keeping hair ON my head...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2016)

I was supposed to color tonight but meh didn't feel like it. I guess I will try it again next weekend. This semi looks like it may hold up for another week.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm currently sitting under the steamer. I DC'ed with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque and added Grapeseed oil. I cannot say that I'm sold on this masque, but I will use it up before I buy a different one. I plan on blow drying using my comb attachment (that I thought I had lost) and then rollersetting. It's going to be a long night...


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 19, 2016)

Going to refresh my color with sebastian cellophane in red. I just did a protein tx, so the color should take well. I can't wait!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm going to do a rinse tonight. I've prepared my clay wash to remove the build up. I'm going to use the ION pre color treatment this time. My color didn't take as well last time but it could have been anything. I'm still trying to simplify my color regimen so haven't nailed it down yet. I wanted to try the V-05 Clarifying conditioner but I figured I would save that for a week when I risk the color not turning out well.

So I will clay rinse, towel dry, apply pre-treatment and apply color. I guess I will pull out the dryer. (boo). Then I will just rinse and put in 2 strand twists.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy Sunday Colored Girls   

I'm going to do an extended DC today and into tomorrow. I'm on a quest to retain every inch of hair on my head.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2016)

My hair turned out OK but my edges are stubborn. And man does the color bleed no matter how much I rinse. I think heat did OK but I had better results with just using a plastic cap and letting it sit on for 45 minutes. Maybe I should put color on my edges 15 minutes before I color the rest of my hair. I guess that is an option.


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't remember if I posted this but I tried the Shea Moisture color system in dark auburn and it covered all of my grays perfectly. I was pleasantly surprised and will most definitely use it again.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 20, 2016)

Friday night I dyes my hair with One n' Only Argan Oil Vibrant Color Semi-Permanent in Pure Purple.  It darkens my hair without making it too harsh or bright.  I love it so far.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

@faithVA...those edges are a tricky thing because for me, my edges are my most sensitive area and the most prone to break. Maybe you should do a patch test next time on one area...I just get so nervous about edges...


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 20, 2016)

I usually only wash weekly, but my scalp is oily so I might wash tonight (mid week). I plan to use Chroma Riche shampoo and Chroma Captive mask.


----------



## Carrie A (Mar 20, 2016)

Welp.  I went a little wild with color over the summer and sure enough my hair couldn't take it.  It was breaking off like crazy.  I wasn't doing everything I could to take care of it.  Long story short I big chopped and am starting over.  I was itching for a change anyway.  I still have some color in the front, which I like.  I'm not sure what to do as I grow my hair back out.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 20, 2016)

I was supposed to do my Marley twists next week but honestly I don't feel like it. So I'm coloring my hair Tuesday using the SM hair coloring system in light blonde. I plan on cowashing tonight because I have some product build up. Then Tuesday I'll color, do a protein treatment and roller set. I can't wait.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 20, 2016)

@Carrie A  Back!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2016)

Janet' said:


> @faithVA...those edges are a tricky thing because for me, my edges are my most sensitive area and the most prone to break. Maybe you should do a patch test next time on one area...I just get so nervous about edges...


I don't usually have problems with my edges. Its the crown of my head that is sensitive. These gray edges are tough. I think they are cussing me out behind my back.

I'm going to go back to what I did the first time and just let the color sit for 45 minutes under a few plastic caps.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 22, 2016)

Touched up my roots this weekend, used Wella Tango in Beige Blonde mixed with Light Ash Blonde and 30 developer.  Perfect color, hair felt/feels amazing.  DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery after then followed with Aubrey GPB.  Very pleased.  

Thinking about going to my colorist for more highlights before my bday in May but I dunno.  My old highlights from last year are only at the very ends of my hair (I bc'd then got highlights).  It looks cute but kinda needs refreshing.  We shall see.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 22, 2016)

So now that I made the decision to color I can't decide if I want to do blonde or red.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> So now that I made the decision to color I can't decide if I want to do blonde or red.


Decided on blonde. Will probably go red in the fall...unless just about every female in my family decides to go red at the same time like they did a few years ago.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 22, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I was supposed to do my Marley twists next week but honestly I don't feel like it. So I'm coloring my hair Tuesday using the SM hair coloring system in light blonde. I plan on cowashing tonight because I have some product build up. Then Tuesday I'll color, do a protein treatment and roller set. I can't wait.


 
Just a suggestion,  you may want to do the protein txmnt a few days before the color and follow up with a moisturising dc. The protein will help your color take and the dc will be insurance that your hair is in the best condition for the color.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 22, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Just a suggestion,  you may want to do the protein txmnt a few days before the color and follow up with a moisturising dc. The protein will help your color take and the dc will be insurance that your hair is in the best condition for the color.


Thanks for the suggestion. I've been using this kit for the past 3 years so I've figured out the best application for my hair. But I'll keep that in mind if I ever switch systems.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 22, 2016)

my hair color is busted right now 
i have a dark reddish brown in the back half of my hair with some splotches of a blondish red that i was trying to cover.
then i have the front dyed jet black to match the weave that I got for new year's.
a hot mess, but hardly noticeable until i'm in direct sunlight.

i'm thinking of going to a stylist to get it fixed and get something cute. i usually do it myself but i'm feeling too lazy. i literally have the shea moisture jet black box sitting on my dresser, but i can never seem to get the energy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 22, 2016)

I used a rinse two weeks ago and it still looks great. Very few signs of the many silver strands I had.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

Sitting under the dryer now for about an hour and then I'm going to let it air dry for another two hours before I take the rollers out.  I finally used up the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I'm not going to say that I'm sold...but I do have some tea tree oil conditioner and some JOICO that I need to use up before I purchase any more DCs.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2016)

So today I colored on dry hair with SM hair coloring system in light blonde (left on for 45 minutes, 35 of them with heat). Immediately after I rinsed the color, I did a protein treatment with Joico deep penetrating reconstructor, rinsed that after 20mins and then shampooed once with SM raw shea butter shampoo and now I have SM raw shea butter DC in my hair that I'm too lazy to wash out so I can roller set.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

After using semipermanent permanent are you ladies washing with shampoo or just rinsing with water?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Mar 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> After using semipermanent permanent are you ladies washing with shampoo or just rinsing with water?


I use permanent color and I just water rinse until the water runs clear and I no longer feel color in my hair. Sometimes I cowash instead of shampooing. Never had a problem.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I use permanent color and I just water rinse until the water runs clear and I no longer feel color in my hair. Sometimes I cowash instead of shampooing. Never had a problem.


Yeah I was looking specifically for semi permanent. Permanent color won't wash out but I'm not sure about semi permanent.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 23, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> So today I colored on dry hair with SM hair coloring system in light blonde (left on for 45 minutes, 35 of them with heat). Immediately after I rinsed the color, I did a protein treatment with Joico deep penetrating reconstructor, rinsed that after 20mins and then shampooed once with SM raw shea butter shampoo and now I have SM raw shea butter DC in my hair that *I'm too lazy to wash out so I can roller set*.



It bees like that sometime! That's how my overnight DC turned into a 48 hour DC...


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm getting my demi-permanent color touch up tonight. Usually she just does the roots but this time I may have her pull it through as I'm seeing too many long gray hairs.


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Did my protein txmnt a few weeks ago and followed up with moisturizing dc's, so now I am ready to refresh my color with sebastian cellophane.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2016)

My stylist did a great job covering my gray yesterday. Normally I just have her do the roots, but I was seeing too many long gray strands. I thought she would have to put the color on all my hair, but she  went through and found the gray strands and just colored those. She is a definite keeper.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> My stylist did a great job covering my gray yesterday. Normally I just have her do the roots, but I was seeing too many long gray strands. I thought she would have to put the color on all my hair, but she  went through and found the gray strands and just colored those. She is a definite keeper.


Yes she is.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 31, 2016)

Physical Therapy is done, JOICO K-Pak (gold bottle) and Grapeseed oil slathered on head...I've got a plastic shower cap on my head and I'm chillin...I'll steam tomorrow. It's going to be a hat day (since it's going to be raining in the A, that will be a good thing anyway)!


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Apr 2, 2016)

*Semi permanent dye: ego color/ cream mix cream activator

* Color every 2 months... Only my roots I color for now

*I do a protein treatment 1 week prior 

* Coloring my hair almost 25 years


----------



## faithVA (Apr 2, 2016)

So it seems that I need to wait a week after applying a semi-permanent before letting water hit my hair. My color faded a bit today but it didn't run like the last time I applied color. I will try a mid-week water rinse and see how it goes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2016)

Think I might do blue in the front. I won't be bleaching my roots though. I thought about some type of fire looking effect. But I would need to go to a colorist. That will cost some money! I might do purple again, and add more pink to it. Just too many people are doing purple. I don't know...lol


----------



## Beany (Apr 19, 2016)

Have any of you ladies tried Ardell Gray Magic color additive? It's supposed to help cover resistant grays. My color is fading fast or my hair is growing faster, either way these grays are aggressive. I'm thinking of trying it the next time I dye (in June-ish).  I did a search and saw an old thread about it, but no updates.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 19, 2016)

My dyed hair needs some TLC. I'm going to do a prepoo and dc tomorrow from Kerastase repairing line Therapiste. I didn't wash or dc last week since I was so busy. 

So far I haven't had any issues with dryness or anything. I've been trying to stay on top of my moisture game.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2016)

Beany said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Ardell Gray Magic color additive? It's supposed to help cover resistant grays. My color is fading fast or my hair is growing faster, either way these grays are aggressive. I'm thinking of trying it the next time I dye (in June-ish).  I did a search and saw an old thread about it, but no updates.


I haven't heard of it. Is it just for permanent and demi permanent color? Do you add it when you mix it? Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Beany (Apr 19, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I haven't heard of it. Is it just for permanent and demi permanent color? Do you add it when you mix it? Sorry I can't help.



From what I've read, you use it with permanent  (i don't see why you couldn't add to demi or semi though). Yes, you mix a few drops in your color and it's supposed to help your hair absorb the color better. My low porosity hair needs all the help absorbing color. 
When I use it I'll post a review here, hopefully it's effective without too much damage. D**& these genetics!! I'm too young for all this gray


----------



## Janet' (Apr 19, 2016)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! I haven't been on in a week or so because I have was prepping for foot surgery (that I had yesterday). Everything went well, but I am off of my feet for 6 weeks! Needless to say, my hair is in two big goddess braids so that I don't have to worry about my hair during this healing process. I am not going to drop out because sometime soon, I will be able to put weight on my foot and therefore will be able to do what I do..but for now...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2016)

Still walking around here looking like Storm in the front of my head!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

Beany said:


> From what I've read, you use it with permanent  (i don't see why you couldn't add to demi or semi though). Yes, you mix a few drops in your color and it's supposed to help your hair absorb the color better. My low porosity hair needs all the help absorbing color.
> When I use it I'll post a review here, hopefully it's effective without too much damage. D**& these genetics!! I'm too young for all this gray


Definitely update us. I would like to know how it works.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 24, 2016)

I just washed and my hair is under a plastic cap. I haven't looked yet to see how much additional color I've lost. I know I have to color next weekend. I'm hoping its not too bad today. Even if it is, I'm not trying to color today. I don't feel like doing my hair as it is.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!!!

This is how I'm wearing my hair right now since I cannot deal with it (I can't be on my feet for 6 weeks). My friend comes over and re-braids for me every week and a half. She's trying to figure out how she can wash my hair and deep condition it for me but I'm looking at her like , I know that you have a license (cosmetology and such) but  I don't trust you with my hair ...But, "I do love you and I appreciate everything that you have done for me..." I just can't!!!

OAN: This is why I am in this support group!!! I'm in my mid-30s and do you see ALL the grey????? This is why I color/dye ladies!!! I'm dying over here!!!


----------



## Beany (Apr 28, 2016)

I did a rinse/semi-permanent color yesterday ONLY because it's DS1's birthday party this weekend and I wanted to cover these grays for pictures. I used some left over Jazzing rinse that I've had for awhile (probably a few years). I sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes, then my bff called and we talked for like an hour. Longer story short, I left the color in my hair for approximately an hour and a half (I got good coverage lol). I rinsed and applied my DC. Currently DCing overnight with SM Manuka honey masque. I really just need the color to last a week, I don't expect anything else from rinses/semis.

@Janet' , I like your hair! I feel you, I'm in my early 30's and started graying in my early 20's. I side eye my mama and these genes OFTEN.


----------



## Janet' (Apr 28, 2016)

Beany said:


> I did a rinse/semi-permanent color yesterday ONLY because it's DS1's birthday party this weekend and I wanted to cover these grays for pictures. I used some left over Jazzing rinse that I've had for awhile (probably a few years). I sat under the dryer for about 30 minutes, then my bff called and we talked for like an hour. Longer story short, I left the color in my hair for approximately an hour and a half (I got good coverage lol). I rinsed and applied my DC. Currently DCing overnight with SM Manuka honey masque. I really just need the color to last a week, I don't expect anything else from rinses/semis.
> 
> @Janet' , I like your hair! I feel you, I'm in my early 30's and started graying in my early 20's. I side eye my mama and these genes OFTEN.



Yes, I started greying a 19! Le Sigh!! The struggle is very real!!


----------



## Beany (Apr 29, 2016)

https://m.mic.com/articles/142083/a..._medium=health&utm_campaign=social#.qLkZ4GIFb

A cure for gray hair may be on the horizon. I'm mobile so I couldn't copy and paste the body of the article. I'll try to do it when I get to a desktop (or if someone else can do it, that would be great ).


Eta:


*Science.Mic*

https://www.facebook.com/MicMedia
https://twitter.com/micnews
http://micdotcom.tumblr.com/
https://www.pinterest.com/policymic/





Share on Facebook




_Via: Getty Images_
*A Scientific Breakthrough Could Lead to a Cure for Gray Hair and Vitiligo*
By Jordyn Taylor 21 hours ago
SHARETWEETTEXTSHARE
A drug to prevent graying hair may be closer than ever before.

Scientists at NYU Langone Medical Center think they know where our gray hair comes from. In a study published inCell Reports, they identified two molecular signals linked to the growth of cells called melanocytes, which produce the pigment that colors our hair and skin.

Now that they've pinpointed those molecular signals, it means we can target them in future treatments for pigmentation disorders like gray hair and vitiligo, a press release stated.

"This is a novel understanding of how these stem cells for hair pigmentation are regulated," researcher Mayumi Ito, an associate professor in the Ronald O. Perelman Department of Dermatology at NYU Langone, said in a phone call Thursday. 

"This definitely is a necessary step toward developing a new strategy to cure gray hair."





Source: Axel Schmidt/AP
*It could help treat vitiligo, too: *Vitiligo is a condition wherein "white patches of skin appear on different parts of the body," according to the National Institutes of Health, and it occurs when your immune system destroys the melanocytes in your skin. It affects approximately 1% of the world's population — or 50 million people — according to Vitiligo Support International.

One notable person with vitiligo wasMichael Jackson. Another is Winnie Harlow, the 21-year-old model who appeared on the 21st cycle of _America's Next Top Model_ and, more recently, inBeyoncé's _Lemonade_.





Source: Frazer Harrison/Getty Images
*The study: *The researchers ran a number of experiments on melanocyte stem cells from mice, Ito explained. The cells were controlled by signals from two places: the endothelin receptor type B and Wnt signaling pathways. 

When the researchers bred mice to have EdnrB pathway deficiencies, the rodents "experienced premature graying of their fur," according to the release. 

"The mice that normally had black hair turned into grayish mice," Ito said. "They look like old people, with gray hair."

Conversely, when they stimulated the mice's EdnrB pathways, it produced a "15-fold increase in melanocyte stem cell pigment production within two months," the release said. This time, the rodents' skin showed signs of "hyperpigmentation," meaning their wounded skin became darker after healing.

Finally, when researchers blocked the mice's Wnt signaling — even when the mice had functioning EdnrB pathways — it stopped the rodents' stem cells from maturing into melanocytes. 

"This led to mice with unpigmented grayish coats," the release said.

Mice with black fur became more gray.
Source: Cell Reports
*The future: *Treating vitiligo isn't exactly easy. "Many treatments can have unwanted side effects," according to theNIH. "Treatments can take a long time, and sometimes they don't work." Currently, the NIH lists topical and oral medications, skin grafts, tattoos and concealing makeup as possible treatment options. 

If scientists can eventually find ways to activate those signaling pathways in humans with vitiligo, the melanocyte stem cells could migrate to the surface of their skin and re-pigment it, Ito explained. 

"That's what we have shown in mice," she said, "but if it happens in humans, I think that it would be great. It's something that we would like to at."

More research would be needed to ensure those future treatments wouldn't lead to uncontrolled cell growth, which results in melanoma. 

And as for gray hair, the findings could eventually produce options for folks who don't want to go gray, but who are allergic to hair dye. 

It's still too early for Ito to predict exactly what form a gray hair drug would take. Perhaps an oral pill?

"That," Ito said, "would be great."


TWEETTEXTSHARESHARE


×
Was this article worth your time?











Not at all
Absolutely
Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2016)

^^That would be nice. Thanks for posting the article Beany.

 I think on the horizon means 10 years  But at least someone in the future would benefit.

In the meantime I will be doing a semi-permanent rinse tomorrow.

I was talking to my girlfriend and she said she has no problem doing a rinse and then shampooing her hair. Why can't that be me


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2016)

I really need to color my hair! I'm going to bleach it, then tone it. I washed and conditioned it yesterday. I put my hair in twists to stretch it a little. Im not coloring my entire head. Just sticking to the front. I will do a light trim afterwards as well. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2016)

I cannot get consistent results with my rinse. I do it one time and the results are great. The next time the color bleeds. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. 

I think I need to figure out a way to cool my head down. Maybe having my bathroom too warm is not working for me. I put on a plastic cap after rinsing the color yesterday and that is definitely a mistake. I rinsed in cool water but I may need even cooler water.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2016)

So now I'm on step three of changing my color. I'm going with the red/copper look. I'm deep conditioning my hair now. I have bleached, toned, but I need to add some color to the very front. So I'm going to run and get some red.


----------



## Janet' (May 1, 2016)

@Beany, Interesting article...I have a small patch of vitiligo that I've had since a small child and it hasn't spread (thankfully) and I have greys for days...this would be awesome!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 1, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I cannot get consistent results with my rinse. I do it one time and the results are great. The next time the color bleeds. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> I think I need to figure out a way to cool my head down. Maybe having my bathroom too warm is not working for me. I put on a plastic cap after rinsing the color yesterday and that is definitely a mistake. I rinsed in cool water but I may need even cooler water.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


DontSpeakDefeat, says that Redken EQ Color Shades is the best rinse for gray coverage.  You should inbox her,


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2016)

I finished coloring my hair... The front is going to get light in a week, or so. It's kinda funky, it's cool.


----------



## janaq2003 (May 1, 2016)

Gotta touch up my color.. my spot where I like to part my hair is full of grays. I have grays throughout my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 1, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> DontSpeakDefeat, says that Redken EQ Color Shades is the best rinse for gray coverage.  You should inbox her,



Thanks I may do that. She may have some tips for low porosity hair. The rinse isn't sticking to any of my hair, gray or otherwise.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thanks I may do that. She may have some tips for low porosity hair. The rinse isn't sticking to any of my hair, gray or otherwise.


Do you use a sulfate shampoo before your apply your rinse?

Would you consider highlights? Like using the grey as the highlights and go with a reddish brown color? Red stains, and takes longer to fade. You can use red conditioners too to help.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 2, 2016)

I'm deep conditioning my hair again. I decided to add a little more red. I'm confortable with the color now. Now I need to decided on how to style it!


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Do you use a sulfate shampoo before your apply your rinse?
> 
> Would you consider highlights? Like using the grey as the highlights and go with a reddish brown color? Red stains, and takes longer to fade. You can use red conditioners too to help.



I have used a sulfate free shampoo. I didn't this time. I did a mudwash first.

I don't think I can do the highlights because most of my gray is at the hairline. And it's not an issue with the grays not being colored. The color slides off all of my hair so the issue isn't the gray. 

I will do the sulfate shampoo again next  time and see if my results are better.


----------



## Janet' (May 19, 2016)

Hi Ladies!! Just checking in...My hair is still braided up...I'm still unable to put my weight on my foot so it's left me pretty immobile...But, on the bright side- maybe this was a Hide Your Hair challenge in the making...Coconut oil has been my best friend... I hope everyone is doing well! OHHHHHHH, and the greys are pizzoping!


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 19, 2016)

Itching to color again. Wanting to go red so I may go pick up a box of SM bright auburn. But it may be a bit pointless since I'm just cowashing and wet bunning every day. I'll give this a bit more thought. But I'm definitely going red in the fall.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 19, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Itching to color again. Wanting to go red so I may go pick up a box of SM bright auburn. But it may be a bit pointless since I'm just cowashing and wet bunning every day. I'll give this a bit more thought. But I'm definitely going red in the fall.


 I used sm in bright auburn last October to color. I used heat under a cap for 30-40 min and got the most beautiful color! I was very happy! HOWEVER,  sm left my hair kinda dry and hard even after using the poo and condish it came with. My hair hates sm products anyway though. 
It took a couple of dc sessions to get my hair feel normal again.


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 19, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I used sm in bright auburn last October to color. I used heat under a cap for 30-40 min and got the most beautiful color! I was very happy! HOWEVER,  sm left my hair kinda dry and hard even after using the poo and condish it came with. My hair hates sm products anyway though.
> It took a couple of dc sessions to get my hair feel normal again.


I use their light blonde now and have been for 3 or so years. Never had any issues, not even when I colored twice in 3 weeks. It actually makes my hair softer. I may not go red then if it causes dryness. I'll probably do my blonde once more and then use a red rinse.


----------



## ajargon02 (May 19, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> I use their light blonde now and have been for 3 or so years. Never had any issues, not even when I colored twice in 3 weeks. It actually makes my hair softer. I may not go red then if it causes dryness. I'll probably do my blonde once more and then use a red rinse.


I like sebastian colorshines.  It brightened up my color and leaves my hair really soft. It just coats and there's no peroxide or ammonia


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 19, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I like sebastian colorshines.  It brightened up my color and leaves my hair really soft. It just coats and there's no peroxide or ammonia


Thanks. I'll look into that one. I haven't rinsed my hair since middle school (a million years ago) so I have no idea what's the best rinse now.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 20, 2016)

I'm seeing more greys but, since I'm on a personal crochet braid challenge, they don't bother me too much. That may change once I start wearing my real hair everyday.

@faithVA , I wonder if a forcible opening and closing of the cuticle might help your dye stick better. They make special hair coloring products for closing the cuticle, but I don't think I've seen one for opening it. Maybe baking soda, like in a Cherry Lola?


----------



## ajargon02 (May 20, 2016)

@faithVA , I wonder if a forcible opening and closing of the cuticle might help your dye stick better. They make special hair coloring products for closing the cuticle, but I don't think I've seen one for opening it. [/QUOTE]

Heat will open the cuticle and pH 4-5 will help in closing it.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm seeing more greys but, since I'm on a personal crochet braid challenge, they don't bother me too much. That may change once I start wearing my real hair everyday.
> 
> @faithVA , I wonder if a forcible opening and closing of the cuticle might help your dye stick better. They make special hair coloring products for closing the cuticle, but I don't think I've seen one for opening it. Maybe baking soda, like in a Cherry Lola?


Thanks. I'm trying some of everything. I bought the ION precolor but I'm not sure it helps.

I read somewhere to try a diluted ACV rinse after I apply the color and probably every time I wash. I'm going to try that soon.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 20, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I'm trying some of everything. I bought the ION precolor but I'm not sure it helps.
> 
> I read somewhere to try a diluted ACV rinse after I apply the color and probably every time I wash. I'm going to try that soon.


Have you tried a different brand?


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Have you tried a different brand?


I have. This is my 5th brand. It is the only one so far that covered my grays so I just stuck with it.  

I know I've tried given and the one that comes in a light brown bottle. Something in a pink bottle. My neighbor bought me something. I can't remember names unfortunately. I know the bottles when I see them.

Any suggestions for a brand?


----------



## ZapMami (May 26, 2016)

@faithVA  have you tried Kenra demi permanent?


----------



## maxineshaw (May 26, 2016)

I colored my hair a few weeks ago with permanent dye.  It was a cherry cola color by John Frieda.  It didn't really take and made me want to go back to not ever coloring my hair. 

The only thing I'm happy about is that it didn't dry my hair out. 

Perhaps I will try again in the future.  However, for now I have decided to focus on getting this breakage and split ends under control (not hair dye related). 

I may just use rinses every now and again.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> @faithVA  have you tried Kenra demi permanent?



No. I didn't want to use demi-permanent because it still has some level of peroxide in it. I'm trying to get away from that level of chemical to see if my ends improve.


----------



## GeminiGem (May 31, 2016)

I am in love with Adore's wild cherry. It took better than I thought. After wash day pic.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 31, 2016)

GeminiGem said:


> View attachment 362511
> I am in love with Adore's wild cherry. It took better than I thought. After wash day pic.



That color is beautiful.


----------



## GeminiGem (Jun 1, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> That color is beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 5, 2016)

I mixed 3 Tbsp of conditioner with 1 Tbsp of semipermanent color. That worked really well. It was easier to apply. I used less color. It was easier to rinse. It colored more of my grays and the color was more even.

Unfortunately I used Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and my hair was really rough when I rinsed. So next time I will try it with Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend. I left the color in for 30 minutes on this attempt. But I want to see if it works if I leave it in for only 10 minutes.


----------



## deborah11 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a *human hair *natural brown pony tail that I need to dye to 1B?  Can someone please help me?  I know zero about hair color.  What should I use to color in order to achieve 1B.  I don't want any thing that is complicated with a lot of steps since I am a novice?  Thank you all for your help,


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I just did my Beyond the Zone Color Jamz rinse in Raspberry Kamikaze.  Once the color is done processing I will rinse with cool water and do a quick dc with Kerastase Volumactive conditioner.


I'm thinking about rinsing with this color today. I can dc with Kerastase Chroma Riche or Chroma Captive afterwards (both shine enhancing masks for colored hair).

Maybe I should mix the color with conditioner like @faithVA. That'll make this process quicker.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm thinking about rinsing with this color today. I can dc with Kerastase Chroma Riche or Chroma Captive afterwards (both shine enhancing masks for colored hair).
> 
> The color took better with the conditioner. I'm not sure why. I even washed it and my color held. I have to try it with a different conditioner to make sure it's repeatable.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajargon02 (Jun 8, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> I have a natural brown pony tail that I need to dye to 1B?  Can someone please help me?  I know zero about hair color.  What should I use to color in order to achieve 1B.  I don't want any thing that is complicated with a lot of steps since I am a novice?  Thank you all for your help,


Is it human or synthetic? 
That will determine the advice you would get.


----------



## deborah11 (Jun 8, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Is it human or synthetic?
> That will determine the advice you would get.


It is a human hair pony tail.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 8, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Is it human or synthetic?
> That will determine the advice you would get.



In the past i have used a semi permanent color. Wash it, while wet apply color, if it is str8 hair you can put it in a plastic bag and microwave it for 3 - 4 minutes, rinse, condition, air dry.


----------



## deborah11 (Jun 8, 2016)

BrownBetty said:


> In the past i have used a semi permanent color. Wash it, while wet apply color, if it is str8 hair you can put it in a plastic bag and microwave it for 3 - 4 minutes, rinse, condition, air dry.



 What specific product did you use--- clairol, jazz, garnier, etc?
What color do I need to use in order to achieve 1B color?   I have gone to Sally's and don't see any color box that says 1B COLOR.  The salesperson was not helpful at all.  She was more interested  in talking to another party on her cell phone.
Did you have to mix it with a developer or just use it straight from a box?
Do you mean put the color onto the pony and then microwave it in plastic bag and then rinse color out?
I hope my questions don't seem too dumbSorry but I honestly know nothing about coloring hair!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 8, 2016)

deborah11 said:


> What specific product did you use--- clairol, jazz, garnier, etc?
> What color do I need to use in order to achieve 1B color?   I have gone to Sally's and don't see any color box that says 1B COLOR.  The salesperson was not helpful at all.  She was more interested  in talking to another party on her cell phone.
> Did you have to mix it with a developer or just use it straight from a box?
> Do you mean put the color onto the pony and then microwave it in plastic bag and then rinse color out?
> I hope my questions don't seem too dumbSorry but I honestly know nothing about coloring hair!



-http://www.sallybeauty.com/beautiful-semi-haircolor/CLAIRL15,default,pd.html#q=semi-permanent+hair+color&start=3 
Try Darkest Brown or Black... Depends on the color of the ponytail

-No developer just apply, make sure it is covered all the way through

-Yes @ " mean put the color onto the pony and then microwave it in plastic bag and then rinse color out?"

make sure to condition the hair after.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 9, 2016)

I bought Ion Brilliance midnight blue black awhile ago. One of these days I'm going to finally color.


----------



## deborah11 (Jun 9, 2016)

BrownBetty said:


> -http://www.sallybeauty.com/beautiful-semi-haircolor/CLAIRL15,default,pd.html#q=semi-permanent+hair+color&start=3
> Try Darkest Brown or Black... Depends on the color of the ponytail
> 
> -No developer just apply, make sure it is covered all the way through
> ...


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Beany (Jun 21, 2016)

I need to make time this week to dye my hair. I've been putting it off because my hair has been feeling so good. I might get some of those root touch up wands and just cover my greys for awhile. I don't know.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 21, 2016)

Beany said:


> I need to make time this week to dye my hair. I've been putting it off because my hair has been feeling so good. I might get some of those root touch up wands and just cover my greys for awhile. I don't know.


I need one for my gray strand! It just stands out! Lol


----------



## Daina (Jun 21, 2016)

Covered my grays using SM jet black coloring system...really like the presentation and all the extra goodies they included.  I'm a little nervous about damage or changes to my curl pattern but I've heard going darker like black typically causes very little damage.  I used Olaplex steps 1 and 2 just to be on the safe side.  I will also deep condition and use Olaplex step 3 for the next month as well.


----------



## ZapMami (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay crazy question.  I have been graying since I was 21.   I was just looking at gossip blogs and I thinking to myself that I never see gray hair on black celebrities--Nia Long, Tracy Ellis Ross, Angela Bassett, Queen Latifah, Janet.    And there are even women who are older than me  on  my job in their 40's some even in their 50's that I never see a gray strand in their hair.  Are these people just blessed with good genes or are they touching up roots on a weekly basis?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> Okay crazy question.  I have been graying since I was 21.   I was just looking at gossip blogs and I thinking to myself that I never see gray hair on black celebrities--Nia Long, Tracy Ellis Ross, Angela Bassett, Queen Latifah, Janet.    And there are even women who are older than me  on  my job in their 40's some even in their 50's that I never see a gray strand in their hair.  Are these people just blessed with good genes or are they touching up roots on a weekly basis?


It could be both. Some people don't gray until very late in life. My and my SO's family are in their 60s and no gray.

Some of the celebrities are probably getting regular color but someone like Nia Long may have not started to gray yet.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2016)

I really need to color this weekend but I don't feel like it.


----------



## Beany (Jun 24, 2016)

I dyed my hair yesterday. Used SM soft black. Instead of shampoo after rinsing, I used SM curl cleansing cowash then followed up with SM vibrant color recovery masque. In a few days I'll DC and use a protein filler.


----------



## deborah11 (Jun 24, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> Okay crazy question.  I have been graying since I was 21.   I was just looking at gossip blogs and I thinking to myself that I never see gray hair on black celebrities--Nia Long, Tracy Ellis Ross, Angela Bassett, Queen Latifah, Janet.    And there are even women who are older than me  on  my job in their 40's some even in their 50's that I never see a gray strand in their hair.  Are these people just blessed with good genes or are they touching up roots on a weekly basis?



I am in my mid-50's and have only a few gray hairs.  My Mom starting graying in her early 30's and has been dying her hair ever since.  I have never colored my hair because the few gray strains that I have are barely visible.  I think I take after my father and he didn't start graying until his late 50"s and never had much gray even into his late 60's when he passed away.


----------



## Daina (Jun 25, 2016)

ZapMami said:


> Okay crazy question.  I have been graying since I was 21.   I was just looking at gossip blogs and I thinking to myself that I never see gray hair on black celebrities--Nia Long, Tracy Ellis Ross, Angela Bassett, Queen Latifah, Janet.    And there are even women who are older than me  on  my job in their 40's some even in their 50's that I never see a gray strand in their hair.  Are these people just blessed with good genes or are they touching up roots on a weekly basis?



Definitely could be both...the grays I do have you can count. I just don't like that they are in the front around my hairline. When my BFF was doing the color she said I didn't need any through the body of my hair at all. I'm in my early 40's, my mom didn't start turning gray until well into 50's.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 25, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jun 25, 2016)

Getting the itch to color again. I think the last time I colored was in April iirc. I probably have 2.5-3 inches of new growth depending on the area. I will probably wait until right before Labor Day to color. I plan on going red this time...maybe.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2016)

After changing my diet my grays don't seem to be coming in as strongly as they were. I'm still gray but its tolerable.  So I didn't color tonight. I may color  next weekend.


----------



## Beany (Jun 26, 2016)

faithVA said:


> After changing my diet my grays don't seem to be coming in as strongly as they were. I'm still gray but its tolerable.  So I didn't color tonight. I may color  next weekend.



What changes have you made?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2016)

Beany said:


> What changes have you made?



I'm following a GI Restore diet plan to heal my digestive system. It eliminates dairy, gluten, coffee, excess sugar. I have a fruit/health fat breakfast, 3 vegetable/fruit snacks, and 2 meals of protein, vegetable & complex carb.

Its been less than 2 months but I can tell the difference in my energy level and my ability to process some foods better.

To confirm I asked my SO if he noticed a difference. He said he has. I have 6 more months on this programs so I will just monitor my grays for a while.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 26, 2016)

The orange run off from my Manic Panic rinse is driving me crazy (and staining everything in my house). I have orange spots all over my bathroom sink, kitchen sink and a few random spots in the guest restroom from when I let my niece color her hair. I have used Awesome, bleach, baking soda and even my holy grail cleaner Fabuloso. The stains are still there, but slowly getting lighter. I'm not doing anymore bold colors


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2016)

Mixed my color with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends and left it on for 35 minutes. This turned out much better than when I used the Traders Joe Nourish Spa. I did a PH test on the Nourish Spa and it was too high at an 8. If I want to use it again I'm going to have to adjust the PH with some AVJ. Hopefully it doesn't affect the color application too much.

I will be using this method for coloring from now on.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2016)

Just trying to keep this bleached hair on my head. I may add a red rinse in Sept for a wedding.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 17, 2016)

Currently dying my hair red using SM bright auburn. It was a spur of the moment thing because they didn't have my usual light blonde. I plan on leaving the color on for 35 minutes then I'll do a quick wash and a protein treatment. After tomorrow, I'll be cowashing every other day or twice a week instead of daily for the next month or so then back to daily.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 18, 2016)

I soooo want to highlight my own hair.  Went to Ulta last August and it came out wayyy too brassy and orange.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Mixed my color with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends and left it on for 35 minutes. This turned out much better than when I used the Traders Joe Nourish Spa. I did a PH test on the Nourish Spa and it was too high at an 8. If I want to use it again I'm going to have to adjust the PH with some AVJ. Hopefully it doesn't affect the color application too much.
> 
> I will be using this method for coloring from now on.


Be careful if you add avj to hair color. Eventhough it's natural it might make a chemical reaction with the color.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 18, 2016)

I wonder if mixing dye in with my dc will cover my grays?  I'm not ready for permanent color yet but maybe I'll mix a demi in with my dc next wknd.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> Be careful if you add avj to hair color. Eventhough it's natural it might make a chemical reaction with the color.


Thanks will do a patch test. I hate to throw out OK of that Trader Joe's. Will have to figure out something else to do with it and maybe buy a different conditioner for my color.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 18, 2016)

luving me said:


> I wonder if mixing dye in with my dc will cover my grays?  I'm not ready for permanent color yet but maybe I'll mix a demi in with my dc next wknd.


I've been doing it with a semipermanent and it works great. It works better than using the color alone. I use 2 or 3 tbs of conditioner and 1 tbs of color. You may have to use more conditioner if it's really thick.

Not sure how it will work with the demi since you have to mix it first. You definitely won't need to use all of it


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> I've been doing it with a semipermanent and it works great. It works better than using the color alone. I use 2 or 3 tbs of conditioner and 1 tbs of color. You may have to use more conditioner if it's really thick.
> 
> Not sure how it will work with the demi since you have to mix it first. You definitely won't need to use all of it



Thanks so much.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 22, 2016)

Gonna try the demi color & conditioner mix this wknd. Using 2:1 ratio of conditioner to color. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 23, 2016)

luving me said:


> I wonder if mixing dye in with my dc will cover my grays?  I'm not ready for permanent color yet but maybe I'll mix a demi in with my dc next wknd.



I got about 70% gray coverage. I did a 1:1 ratio of silk elements olive oil cond & ion demi in dark brown. I will just use a semi perm dye next time and not mix it with conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2016)

luving me said:


> I got about 70% gray coverage. I did a 1:1 ratio of silk elements olive oil cond & ion demi in dark brown. I will just use a semi perm dye next time and not mix it with conditioner.


Did you use developer as well? I can't it covering the grays completely without it.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 23, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Did you use developer as well? I can't it covering the grays completely without it.



I didnt use developer, the reviews I read on google said to use just dye & conditioner. Lesson learned tho.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 29, 2016)

I used a demi color last wknd (no developer), can I use a semi color this wknd and not cause damage?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2016)

luving me said:


> I used a demi color last wknd (no developer), can I use a semi color this wknd and not cause damage?


If it's a rinse, go ahead.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 29, 2016)

^^^thanks


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 29, 2016)

Still loving my red hair. I get so many compliments on it. I'll refresh my color in May since I'll be in wigs and sewins until then.


----------



## ajargon02 (Aug 4, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Still loving my red hair. I get so many compliments on it. I'll refresh my color in May since I'll be in wigs and sewins until then.


I used sm in bright auburn as well last October. Love the color. I refresh it with sebastian cellophane in red and it's a perfect match! Love it!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 4, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I used sm in bright auburn as well last October. Love the color. I refresh it with sebastian cellophane in red and it's a perfect match! Love it!


I was thinking about using that to refresh it. I'll have to go pick up some.


----------



## Dee_33 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thinking of taking the plunge and doing a demi color to lighten my hair a lil.  I'm thinking of using 20 developer with the color.  Since I just did a semi color last wknd how long should I wait before doing the demi?  I'm thinking of waiting until Oct just to be safe.


----------



## Janet' (Sep 17, 2016)

GeminiGem said:


> View attachment 362511
> I am in love with Adore's wild cherry. It took better than I thought. After wash day pic.



Very nice color


----------



## Janet' (Sep 17, 2016)

I need to take a picture so you can see that I have NO greys!!! But here are a couple of pics from the back...


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm in a holding pattern for now.  My hair is growing nicely out of the short deva cut but I haven't done anything about color.  I have a blondish puff with drk brown everywhere else.  Because of shrinkage it's doesn't look too bad.  My hair seems thicker this time around which is cool.  I'm not making any major moves for now.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

I did a black correct rinse for the first time in months. I used about 4 tbsp of Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, 1 packet of sweet n low and 1 Tbsp of ION black. I applied that to towel dried hair, put on 2 plastic caps and left that on for 45 minutes.

I rinsed in lukewarm water. I mixed Creme of Nature leave in with a lot of water and sprayed that in to help stop the drips.

I used barrettes to hold it in a few sections and put on a t-shirt to let dry.

It turned out pretty well. My front and sides which are the most gray could use another coat but I retained more color than usual. I think applying my leave in by hand was rubbing off to much of the color. 

Im washing once a week or every other week so I should be able to keep up with my color.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 29, 2016)

@faithVA, what does the sweet & low (saccharine) do?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @faithVA, what does the sweet & low (saccharine) do?


It brings down the ph of the Trader Joe's. The first time I used it in thought my scalp was on fire and I ended up having to shampoo the next day.

I guess most people aren't sensitive to a high ph but it felt like I had left a relaxer on. I found the sweet n low tip on some hair coloring site.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2016)

I haven't used a rinse in awhile, but I still have the blonde strands. I think I will do it for the holidays, but I might now even where my hair out. Now that I'm relaxed and bleached, focusing on maintaining moisture is the thing for me in.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 7, 2016)

I used Ion Demi Permanent color in Blue Black yesterday.  I LOVED IT!!!!  I deep conditioned my hair with the Silk Elements moisturizing conditioner. My hair looks so healthy with this color.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2016)

I used up all of my regular rinse out conditioners. I bought the Sally's generic version of the Nexxus Humectress. I mixed 1 Tbsp of ion black semi permanent with 5 tbsp of the conditioner and left that on for 45 minutes. No issues like with the Trader Joe's and my color turned out nice. No gray to be seen.

I typically use multiple plastic caps and bonnets to generate heat and let it sit for 45 minutes. Next time I'm going to sit under the dryer for at least 15 minutes and still keep it on for 45 minutes total.

I want to see if I can extend the life. I only get two weeks with my color even if I don't wash. Maybe it's the brand I'm using but I have 50-11 bottles of it.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 28, 2016)

Coming to hang out with you all 
1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc.)

Usually permanent but trying to go less harsh so I can go back to covering  the grey in sensitive areas like temples. Trying Demi out for the first time today. Henna is a no-go as I developed an allergy to it unfortunately 
2. How often you color

Every 2 months but if I find something that doesn't aggravate my scalp it may be more often 
3. Your color regimen if any

None yet
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history

About 12 years
5. Anything else you would like to share.

Not at this time 
----
Today I dyed my edges including temples with Clairols Natural Instincts in Expresso Black.  I did not have high hopes for coverage since my greys have been known to fight back but I just rinsed it out and it covered everything! 

So far I like that:

It was quicker than the permanent dyes I've used
My scalp at no time felt irritated 
It rinsed completely out without taking forever 
Completely covered the grey and my hair edges look a nice deep black like the rest of my hair 
Right now my hair feels soft...we'll see when it dries 
Hopefully it lasts at least a month and I don't experience any breakage (crossing fingers).


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 28, 2016)

Lissa0821 said:


> I used Ion Demi Permanent color in Blue Black yesterday.  I LOVED IT!!!!  I deep conditioned my hair with the Silk Elements moisturizing conditioner. My hair looks so healthy with this color.



I love this color as well. I need to dye my hair again, I have 3 tubes of this dye


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Can any one make a toner recommendation?
I got highlights in the spring and semi permanent isn't doing anything for my grays.  When I asked my stylist how I could cover the gray without losing my highlights, he mentioned that he could put some toner on for 5 minutes to cover the gray and refresh the color.  Somehow there was a miscommunication - I'm pretty sure I said I wanted to do it, and he thought I wanted to wait until my next appointment -- I walked out without getting my hair toned and don't want to wait. 

Any suggestions?  I know he used bleach for my highlights, but I asked for subtle highlights and don't know how light he took me before he initially toned my hair.  Do you think I need to use a color remover before I tone?  Any specific color I should use?  Or would purple shampoo do the job?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2017)

I think I have finally figured out my color application. It would work one application and the next time it wouldn't. I need a 4 to 1 ratio of of conditioner to color. Sometimes I was using more conditioner and not adding enough color. This gives me an even application that sticks to my grays.

Right now I mudwash first and then apply the color and conditioner combination. I want to see in the future if I can apply this to dry hair. That would save me a lot of time.


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

Got a color touch-up this past weekend with SM jet black to cover the greys.  Actually had the color applied throughout as the Xcel 21 has accelerated my hair growth and I saw a few more strands of grey in the under layers of my hair.  The color was left on for about an hour and I notice my hair is really dry 2 days post application, has anyone else experienced dryness post color - this is a first time for me with dryness?  I don't plan to cleanse and DC again for 2 weeks if I can help it so I will try to M&S every day instead of every other to see if that helps.  Any other thoughts or tips to combat the dryness? Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> Got a color touch-up this past weekend with SM jet black to cover the greys.  Actually had the color applied throughout as the Xcel 21 has accelerated my hair growth and I saw a few more strands of grey in the under layers of my hair.  The color was left on for about an hour and I notice my hair is really dry 2 days post application, has anyone else experienced dryness post color - this is a first time for me with dryness?  I don't plan to cleanse and DC again for 2 weeks if I can help it so I will try to M&S every day instead of every other to see if that helps.  Any other thoughts or tips to combat the dryness? Thanks!


You may want to do a hard protein treatment before you DC if it wasn't done when you got the color. Color can damage the bonds and the protein in your hair. An hour for permanent color is a long time.


----------



## Daina (Feb 7, 2017)

@faithVA, ok thanks! Yeah I plan to do an elasticizer treatment with Olaplex and protein with Komaza. Hopefully that will put things back in balance. Ugh hopefully there are no lasting effects.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 8, 2017)

Will be coloring my hair on Sunday since I'll be wearing it out for a few weeks...well not really out but I won't be in a wig. I want to test a theory for the rest of the month. If it works then it will become my new regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Will be coloring my hair on Sunday since I'll be wearing it out for a few weeks...well not really out but I won't be in a wig. I want to test a theory for the rest of the month. If it works then it will become my new regimen.


What's your theory?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2017)

LaChaBla said:


> Can any one make a toner recommendation?
> I got highlights in the spring and semi permanent isn't doing anything for my grays.  When I asked my stylist how I could cover the gray without losing my highlights, he mentioned that he could put some toner on for 5 minutes to cover the gray and refresh the color.  Somehow there was a miscommunication - I'm pretty sure I said I wanted to do it, and he thought I wanted to wait until my next appointment -- I walked out without getting my hair toned and don't want to wait.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I know he used bleach for my highlights, but I asked for subtle highlights and don't know how light he took me before he initially toned my hair.  Do you think I need to use a color remover before I tone?  Any specific color I should use?  Or would purple shampoo do the job?


what did you end up doing?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm still using a clear rinse until I'm ready to add some color again. I may start with Black Cherry first, then move on to jet black.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 10, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What's your theory?


Nothing special or spectacular. If I mix 2 squeezes of leave in (garnier fructis sleek n shine) with 2 oz of extremely hot water, 1/2oz of bamboo extract and 2 tsps of oil, my hair stays moisturized for 2+ weeks without me adding anything else to it. My schedule is about to get crazier so I need to test if this really works if it was just a fluke.


----------



## Daina (Feb 12, 2017)

Still dealing with dry hair after my last color application. I did a protein treatment using Komaza and then DC with SM Manuka Honey masque for 1 hour. My hair felt soft and had more moisture but after it dried it looked dry and rough. To the touch it's not dry and is very soft just looks that way. I guess it will take a few weeks to get it back to looking normal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 12, 2017)

Daina said:


> Still dealing with dry hair after my last color application. I did a protein treatment using Komaza and then DC with SM Manuka Honey masque for 1 hour. My hair felt soft and had more moisture but after it dried it looked dry and rough. To the touch it's not dry and is very soft just looks that way. I guess it will take a few weeks to get it back to looking normal.


No more protein treatments for awhile. Just keep dc'ing with moisture and it will get back in order.


----------



## Daina (Feb 12, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> No more protein treatments for awhile. Just keep dc'ing with moisture and it will get back in order.



Thanks yeah I'm going to co-cleanse exclusively the next few wash days and DC to see if I can get back in balance.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2017)

I got a new shade of Manic Panic today (vampire red). I plan on rinsing it tomorrow. Their shades take best when I let the color sit for a few hours. And the shine is amazing! I'll post pics tomorrow

Eta I'm having trouble uploading pics.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Feb 22, 2017)

Colored my hair yesterday, well at 1am, using SM hair coloring system in bright auburn. I think my hair has reached a point where I need 2 boxes I felt like I was scraping for color. The color turned out lovely as usual although I think my roots could have used a bit more color. I won't color again until August and I'll use 2 boxes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 22, 2017)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a new shade of Manic Panic today (vampire red). I plan on rinsing it tomorrow. Their shades take best when I let the color sit for a few hours. And the shine is amazing! I'll post pics tomorrow


I would love to color my hair using that brand! I love fun colors! I wash my hair too much for red.


----------



## Daina (Feb 23, 2017)

KinksAndInk said:


> Colored my hair yesterday, well at 1am, using SM hair coloring system in bright auburn. I think my hair has reached a point where I need 2 boxes I felt like I was scraping for color. The color turned out lovely as usual although I think my roots could have used a bit more color. I won't color again until August and I'll use 2 boxes.



Glad it turned out great for you!  You had me worried about a formulation change, I was ready to hoard my remaining boxes for a minute.


----------



## ZapMami (Feb 24, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Mixed my color with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends and left it on for 35 minutes. This turned out much better than when I used the Traders Joe Nourish Spa. I did a PH test on the Nourish Spa and it was too high at an 8. If I want to use it again I'm going to have to adjust the PH with some AVJ. Hopefully it doesn't affect the color application too much.
> 
> I will be using this method for coloring from now on.



Hi FaithVA,  are you mixing conditioner with your hair color and you are still getting it to work?  Do you use demi or permanent color.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2017)

ZapMami said:


> Hi FaithVA,  are you mixing conditioner with your hair color and you are still getting it to work?  Do you use demi or permanent color.


@ZapMami, Yes, I'm still mixing the two and it is working quite well. I am mixing conditioner with a semi-permanent color. It wouldn't really be necessary with a demi or permanent color.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 23, 2017)

ION changed it's semi-permanent colors from liquid to a creme. I tried it out for the first time 2 weeks ago and tried it for the 2nd time tonight. I like this creme color so much better than the liquid. Mixing the liquid with the conditioner made it adhere to my hair better than the liquid did. This creme works better than the liquid + conditioner mix. 

Now my color days aren't so taxing. I was doing a mudwash and then apply the conditioner + liquid and letting it sit for 45 minutes under several caps. This process is so much easier. I used Mane Choice shampoo and then left the color on for 25 minutes without any caps. The color deposit is much better than any I had before. After rinsing it also doesn't bleed as much as before.

The color still starts to fade within the first week. It has something to do with my undertones. But I can rinse and cowash a bit easier without losing all of my color. 

If I can get this color to last for 4 weeks that would be great. I will test it out in May. So far it is a winner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 30, 2017)

My red is fading. Time for a refresh. I think I will mix Manic Panic Infrared with Purple Haze.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 2, 2017)

It's time to color again. Probably sometime next week. I'm kinda growing tired of the red though. Maybe I'll just let it grow out or dye it black.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 3, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm still using a clear rinse until I'm ready to add some color again. I may start with Black Cherry first, then move on to jet black.



I love Black Cherry, I've never  coloured my hair before but I really want to try this. Did you end up using this colour and if so what brand did you use.

Do you apply the colour after you relax?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I love Black Cherry, I've never  coloured my hair before but I really want to try this. Did you end up using this colour and if so what brand did you use.
> 
> Do you apply the colour after you relax?


I used jazzing black cherry, so it was a rinse. It didn't last long at all. I will try adore, or another rinse in the future.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 3, 2017)

I hate the dirty color my hair is. I think I'm gonna dye or rinse it black.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 23, 2017)

I use Bigen blue black and I dye once per year. But the thing is that Bigen scares me. I've seen the swollen face reaction and I'm thinking that my luck will run out one day and that'll be me. I read through this entire thread and am considering other options.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 29, 2017)

Since we are stuck in the house due to flooding and everything is closed,  I can't get to Sally's to buy blue dye.

Luckily my cousin had 2 bottles of Via Blue black in her stash. She gave me 1. I'll put in on later today probably after lunch...

eta I did my hair. I applied the color to freshly washed hair and let it process for an hour. Now I'm doing a dc with Kerastase Therapiste.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2017)

I will be buying a clear rinse soon. I won't do any color until April.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 1, 2017)

I need to cover my gray roots by my stylist is on vacation and my appointment isn't until the end of September.  I guess I'll try my touch up pen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2017)

I bought some Shimmer lights conditioner to tone my hair. I'll use it as a prepoo tomorrow and see if it helps.


----------



## Beany (Sep 18, 2017)

So I've been using Ion demi permanenet intense violet since the spring. The color comes out more burgundy than violet, but it was a fun spring and summer color. I have one more tube left then I'm gonna go to midnight blue black hopefully in December.


----------



## QT (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi ladies I want know how to get this look as close as possible for my wig. Who has the best step by step tutorial?


----------



## ShortieRN (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi everyone. 

Well I color because as I age I have the genetics for thinner hair and my blonde makes it look thicker. 

I use dark & lovely Honey Blonde on the top/front and Luminous Blonde in the back. I've been coloring for over 30 years. I made the choice years ago to have color as opposed to relaxer. I use shea moisture's castor oil shampoo and Paul Mitchell's The Detangler conditioner, Palmers protein pack and Parnevu's leave conditioner + castor oil on thin spots. 

I'll attach some pics.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 5, 2017)

Beany said:


> So I've been using Ion demi permanenet intense violet since the spring. The color comes out more burgundy than violet, but it was a fun spring and summer color. I have one more tube left then I'm gonna go to midnight blue black hopefully in December.


I may do a dark purple rinse, or blue black in April. I wash my hair too much right now for color.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 20, 2017)

I had my grays colored a few weeks ago and already I can see gray at my roots. I think the Demi-permanent dye isn't strong enough. Maybe I need to step up to permanent, but I don't want to.  My stylist used a volume 5 developer. Do you think I need something stronger?


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 21, 2017)

I have decided to give up my blonde hair and go back to my natural color, dark brown.  I used Creme of Nature's Lightest Blonde.  I think my hair looks healthier darker. I have been struggling with dry ends.  I deep condition weekly but I have added Palmer's Deep Conditioning Protein Pack.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> I had my grays colored a few weeks ago and already I can see gray at my roots. I think the Demi-permanent dye isn't strong enough. Maybe I need to step up to permanent, but I don't want to.  My stylist used a volume 5 developer. Do you think I need something stronger?


5? She should have used 10 or 20. What brand did she use?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2017)

I’m not putting a rinse in my hair until I get it in top condition again. I really wanna do either some sort of black, or chocolate brown. I think the brown won’t have me look older, or harsh. I need to start considering those things now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 21, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> 5? She should have used 10 or 20. What brand did she use?


 
 Back when I made the switch from semi-permanent to demi-permanent, I think she was trying to ease me into the transition so she used a low volume developer. But that was 2 years ago. I'll talk to her about a higher volume developer. I read that a 20 volume will turn demi-permanent into permanent because the cuticles are lifted and the color deposits in the cortex. Is that true?

I don't know what brand she uses just that the color is 5N.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 21, 2017)

GettingKinky said:


> Back when I made the switch from semi-permanent to demi-permanent, I think she was trying to ease me into the transition so she used a low volume developer. But that was 2 years ago. I'll talk to her about a higher volume developer. I read that a 20 volume will turn demi-permanent into permanent because the cuticles are lifted and the color deposits in the cortex. Is that true?
> 
> I don't know what brand she uses just that the color is 5N.


20 is idea and normally used, especially if you have resistant hair, or grey hair. She should have started you with 10 to being with. 5 is a waste of time and money. I asked what brand did she use, since 5 isn’t common. She was basically putting a rinse on your hair, so I hope she charged you the same price.


----------



## Beany (Nov 13, 2017)

Colored my hair over the weekend. I was looking for Ion demi in midnight blue at Sally's, but there was only one tube left and I needed 2. Instead I bought Age Beautiful dark blue (or darkest blue? I can't remember). It is really dark. I'm ok with that, it was just a little shocking because I was rocking violet/burgundy hair since the Spring. I'll touch it up in January with Ion midnight blue.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Beany said:


> Colored my hair over the weekend. I was looking for Ion demi in midnight blue at Sally's, but there was only one tube left and I needed 2. Instead I bought Age Beautiful dark blue (or darkest blue? I can't remember). It is really dark. I'm ok with that, it was just a little shocking because I was rocking violet/burgundy hair since the Spring. I'll touch it up in January with Ion midnight blue.


i love that product....the hair looks so rich and healthy. it has good dimension and doesn't give that flat black color look that comes from box colors.


----------



## Beany (Nov 13, 2017)

Rocky91 said:


> i love that product....the hair looks so rich and healthy. it has good dimension and doesn't give that flat black color look that comes from box colors.



It's definitely not bad. I don't see any blue though just black.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Beany said:


> It's definitely not bad. I don't see any blue though just black.


It's best seen in sunlight. Most blue blacks are like that, very subtle, but the objective for me is to get the darkest black I can-jet black doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 2, 2017)

My stylist thinks the reason my gray didn't stay covered last time she colored my hair is because she didn't wash it first. She could be right. I just started wearing wash n gos and using a lot more product than I used to. I hope she's right I really don't like those grays in the front popping out.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 2, 2017)

I wonder how close the scientific community is to eradicating gray hair once and for all. I only have 2 solitary strands of gray on my head so I'm safe...for now. But man, I will be fighting it til the bitter end with my Bigen or any other blue black dye or maybe even henna.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2017)

RossBoss said:


> I wonder how close the scientific community is to eradicating gray hair once and for all. I only have 2 solitary strands of gray on my head so I'm safe...for now. But man, I will be fighting it til the bitter end with my Bigen or any other blue black dye or maybe even henna.


I heard it has a lot to do with diet, or having deficiciencies in the body, such as copper. Stress may bring them on, just like stress can cause hair loss too.  I have one and I will do all I can to prevent more from coming if possible.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm going for this color/balayage


----------



## Lymegreen (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m starting to get a patch of gray that is resistant to color.  Stylist did a little darker than the last time and it seemed to take but it was just a touch up so the resistant previously colored hairs show but pass as highlights.

I use henna so they have that orange/red tint.  I used to use henna for color and health.  Now, I’m going to try tea rinses since Henna is no match for my gray.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2018)

Lymegreen said:


> I’m starting to get a patch of gray that is resistant to color.  Stylist did a little darker than the last time and it seemed to take but it was just a touch up so the resistant previously colored hairs show but pass as highlights.
> 
> I use henna so they have that orange/red tint.  I used to use henna for color and health.  Now, I’m going to try tea rinses since Henna is no match for my gray.


Try the Surya Brasil creme color. I have had great success with it. My grays were quite resistant but this color works well for my grays and my low porosity hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2018)

I may try platinum blonde, or go back to my purple.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone ever used cream lighter/bleach?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2018)

I just lightened and toned my hair again, and I love the results! I don’t think I’m going to add a fun color right now! I like this Storm look going on! Can’t wait to get my fresh cut!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2018)

I dyed my hair tonight with Ion Color Brilliance. My greys are all colored over, except for two in the very rear, which was my fault for being lazy. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## Saravana (Mar 18, 2018)

Okay, I have been coloring my hair because I have been going gray for years now and this is what i have noticed.

Using those chemically non natural brands has thinned out my edges. over time  I think there is or are some chemicals in those dyes that slowly kills the hair at the root. I know it is so because when I started using the same hair dye on my brows to make them darker, my brows became very sparse and I had to stop and it took me months to get them back to what they were before.. I don't have a lot of brows to start with, so using dye on them practically killed them.

Because of this, I have stopped using  those commercial dyes  that have lots of chemicals, and now I ONLY use those more expensive so called natural hair dyes you find at the health food store.   They don't always do a great job at coloring my greys but I am sticking to them. 

AND,

More importantly, just like relaxed heads stretch relaxers, I have started stretching the touch up time.  I no longer touch up  my edges every month with hair color.   Instead, I now use dark brown or black mascara on my edges, being very careful to not put them on my scalp.  They work fine and wash off easily so I can still use castor oil on my edges nightly to keep them strong.  I plan on touching up my hair every 3 months instead of every month.


----------



## Daina (Mar 19, 2018)

Saravana said:


> Okay, I have been coloring my hair because I have been going gray for years now and this is what i have noticed.
> 
> Using those chemically non natural brands has thinned out my edges. over time  I think there is or are some chemicals in those dyes that slowly kills the hair at the root. I know it is so because when I started using the same hair dye on my brows to make them darker, my brows became very sparse and I had to stop and it took me months to get them back to what they were before.. I don't have a lot of brows to start with, so using dye on them practically killed them.
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm curious about natural or more natural brands that are not henna. Can you share a few names? I haven't experienced any thinning in my edges but I only reapply every 3 months at the earliest to cover gray. It's been 4 months since my last application.


----------



## Saravana (Mar 19, 2018)

Daina said:


> Hi, I'm curious about natural or more natural brands that are not henna. Can you share a few names? I haven't experienced any thinning in my edges but I only reapply every 3 months at the earliest to cover gray. It's been 4 months since my last application.



I think if you are only coloring /touching up your hair every 3 months, you will be okay. I was touching up my edges every month.  The rest of my hair I color every 3 or 4 months so they were fine, it was not too much chemical agression.

Anyway, I now buy whatever I see at the health food store:  Surya, Naturtint, HerbaTint, whatever they have on the shelf I fancy that day,  I have no favorite.  However, l bought and used the Shea Moisture brand,  it worked fine, but I was not happy because 1 month later, when I tried to use the remaining unmixed  product ( I don't use all of the product for a touch up)  had turned really strong and smelly. Which was weird because that does not happen with the other natural brands, which allows me to use a package for at least 3 touchups.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 19, 2018)

I plan on bleaching my hair a less than  2 weeks from now. I plan on getting my haircut too. The barber cut off my sideburns, so I’m waiting for them to fill back in.


----------



## Saravana (Apr 20, 2018)

Saravana said:


> More importantly, just like relaxed heads stretch relaxers, I have started stretching the touch up time.  I no longer touch up  my edges every month with hair color.   Instead, I now use dark brown or black mascara on my edges, being very careful to not put them on my scalp.  They work fine and wash off easily so I can still use castor oil on my edges nightly to keep them strong.  I plan on touching up my hair every 3 months instead of every month.


UPDATE:

Mascara on my  edges worked to cover the grey and is a cheap convenient emergency option, but it made my edges look wiry and wild. so I cannot use it on the regular.

So I decided to use a very good natural haircolor instead of going for the cheapo. I am now using Herbatint every other week  or so to cover my gray edges and putting castor oil every night to nourish the roots,


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2018)

Whoa this thread is lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng! Subbing anyway .


----------



## naturalyogini (Jun 24, 2018)

So I finally gave up on henna.  I got tired of looking like bozo the clown since indigo would not attach to my hair.  And I had to wait 6 months for the henna to fade before I could do the semi-permanent color.  The entire front of my hair was gray and faded brown and I just couldn't stand it anymore.

So I used Natural Instincts dark brown.  It came out almost black, but my grays are gone.  The only thing is my scalp is irritated.  This is the reason I stopped using chemical dyes to begin with, my very sensitive scalp. (Sigh)

Since it has been six years since I've used chemicals in my hair, I now have to use different deep conditioners.  Any suggestions? (No Sheamoisture products!!!!)


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> So I finally gave up on henna.  I got tired of looking like bozo the clown since indigo would not attach to my hair.  And I had to wait 6 months for the henna to fade before I could do the semi-permanent color.  The entire front of my hair was gray and faded brown and I just couldn't stand it anymore.
> 
> So I used Natural Instincts dark brown.  It came out almost black, but my grays are gone.  The only thing is my scalp is irritated.  This is the reason I stopped using chemical dyes to begin with, my very sensitive scalp. (Sigh)
> 
> Since it has been six years since I've used chemicals in my hair, I now have to use different deep conditioners.  Any suggestions? (No Sheamoisture products!!!!)


Sounds like we have similar hair and scalps. I like TGIN's deep conditioner or the Mane Choice hair mask. 

Glad the Natural Instincts worked for you. Maybe try leaving it for less time to see if it helps with skin irritation. I use the Surya Brasil color and I find if I leave it on for 1 hour my scalp is irritated but if I stick to 45 minutes it isn't too bad.

You can also try applying some type of barrier oil to your scalp to see if that helps.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 25, 2018)

Right now I only have 2 single strands of gray hair in my entire head of hair so I'm not at the stage where I need to cover gray hair, but I need the scientific community to come up with a breakthrough for permanently turning off the gene that causes pigment loss in our hair. I have a feeling that when the time comes for me to start covering up grays that with my luck I'll end up having a severe allergic reaction. Ugh!


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 25, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> Right now I only have 2 single strands of gray hair in my entire head of hair so I'm not at the stage where I need to cover gray hair, but I need the scientific community to come up with a breakthrough for permanently turning off the gene that causes pigment loss in our hair. I have a feeling that when the time comes for me to start covering up grays that with my luck I'll end up having a severe allergic reaction. Ugh!


Start massaging rosemary essential oil (in a carrier of course) into your scalp every night.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 25, 2018)

UmSumayyah said:


> Start massaging rosemary essential oil (in a carrier of course) into your scalp every night.



Sounds easy enough. May I ask how this works to combat gray hair? I would definitely do it to ward it off. It's better than coloring every month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

So I'm trying Adore Plus today in Jet Black or Velvet Black.  

Will see how it rinses out.  I think I messed up by not using the entire bottle (per the instructions)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

faithVA said:


> T*ry the Surya Brasil creme color. I have had great success with it. My grays were quite resistant but this color works well for my grays and my low porosity hair.*


@faithVA
Faith - Are you still using this?  The Adore Plus was definitely a "Fail" (gave me absolutely no gray coverage at all) and I honestly don't want to be forced back to Henna/Indigo.

I have a bottle of the Surya Brasil and will try that next.  What are your thoughts about this product?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 13, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> Faith - Are you still using this?  The Adore Plus was definitely a "Fail" (gave me absolutely no gray coverage at all) and I honestly don't want to be forced back to Henna/Indigo.
> 
> 
> I have a bottle of the Surya Brasil and will try that next.  What are your thoughts about this product?



Yes I still use this and I still like it. It really works for my hair. I have also bought the shampoo and conditioner but I am waiting to refresh my color before using it.

Make sure your hair is freshly shampooed with no other products on your hair so the color can adhere. 

When are you planning on trying it?


----------



## sunflora (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out what to do with my hair. I dyed it jet black with Bigen, but I used the powder type and only now am I noticing rather large patches of hair that I missed. I didn't use it quite right and I had a lot of dryness and breakage, so I'm scared to use it again.

I bought henna and indigo for a two step, but I've heard some people's hair doesn't take the indigo and only the henna - which would set me back to the beginning because my natural hair is a dusty brown that turns red in the summer, and I hate it so much so I dye it black. I'm terrified of using straight henna as it will become a coppery red that's twice as bad. Also, I don't know if it'll take over the Bigen. 

So my options are use Bigen again and risk all of that breakage (I'm considering trying Olaplex after dying though and doing a lessons-learned from last time's methods).

Doing a two-step and hoping it works.

Letting my hair grow out its natural color.

Going to the salon isn't an option. I either end up with severe breakage, hot roots, or both. I'm trying to stick with deposits and Bigen gives me the best results of everything I've tried. Products that lift first and deposit later leave my hair very bright red once the deposit fades, so those are a definite no. Also, I last used Bigen back in June (I think). I wonder if I should wait until December to dye again. My roots have started showing so I'm getting restless.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 13, 2018)

I recently dyed my hair dark (I wonder if too dark) coming from a sandy-red-brown combo... anyway, my hair just doesn’t feel like it used to.

I’ve tried roux porosity control, silicon mix bamboo (to condition and overnight), L’Oréal conditioner which has worked really well prior to this. My hair feels soft, but there are areas that feel or look dry, frizzy, and lack form after it dries  I cowash daily.

Now I need to find a conditioner that can restore my hair back to how it was!


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 13, 2018)

I was tired of my honey colored highlights so I dyed my hair a cinnamon red. I'm sitting under the dryer with the color right now. I hope it looks good bc I did it myself. My stylist is going to be annoyed and she will be super annoyed if I jacked up my hair but it was time for a change and she wasn't around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

faithVA said:


> *When are you planning on trying it?*


@faithVA
Maybe next weekend to see if its takes since the Adore Plus did not take at all 

Did you use the whole bottle?

Thanks for responding. 

At this time, I really do not want to return to Hendigo.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 14, 2018)

acapnleo said:


> I recently dyed my hair dark (I wonder if too dark) coming from a sandy-red-brown combo... anyway, my hair just doesn’t feel like it used to.
> 
> I’ve tried roux porosity control, silicon mix bamboo (to condition and overnight), L’Oréal conditioner which has worked really well prior to this. My hair feels soft, but there are areas that feel or look dry, frizzy, and lack form after it dries  I cowash daily.
> 
> Now I need to find a conditioner that can restore my hair back to how it was!



Ok so maybe I needed to clarify my hair 
My hair does seem to feel better. I’ve also used up my silicon mix (regular), garlic alter ego conditioner, and joico moisture... still got a lot of conditioner in the shower. It seems I am slipping back to old ways with all the conditioners 

Also, I used Silk Elements as usual, BUT I mixed in an ION color AND used ION developer. I don’t think I will do that anymore. I just need to stick with what I know works.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 14, 2018)

Dyed my hair today using the SM hair coloring system in bright auburn. My hair looks and feels amazing.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> Maybe next weekend to see if its takes since the Adore Plus did not take at all
> 
> Did you use the whole bottle?
> ...


I swear I replied to your post. I must have deleted it 

I use 1/2 a bottle but my hair is only shoulder length. Most of the time I put it on with a brush and sometimes I just use my fingers. After I apply it all over I make sure I massage it into my strands. 

Make sure you shampoo well before application but apply no other product to your hair for the best application. I keep it in about 45 to 50 minutes. After that my scalp starts to get sensitive.

I don't really like henna/indigo either. It takes too long and I don't get great results. The henna takes well but I have never gotten indigo to work for me. I got good coverage once but it only stayed on my hair 3 days and once I shampoo it is completely gone. I recently tried henna/amla which seemed to give me a darker color and not the copper red. I will have to try it again though to make sure it really works. If it does, I will do the henna/amla once a quarter and use the surya brasil in between. Doing it this way will allow me to just apply the surya brasil to my roots and not have to worry about the rest of my strands so much.

I know that was a book 

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2018)

@faithVA
Thank you.

Not a Book. 

But a very helpful read, especially since it doesn't seem like a lot of folks use this?  I will try it this weekend, per your instructions.  Leave on for 30-50 minutes.

I got Zero Coverage from Adore Plus....

Are you DC'ing your Hair after you Rinse it out?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> Thank you.
> 
> Not a Book.
> ...


No. My hair is lo po. I can't even touch my hair after rinsing. All the color will just come off in my hands. Happens with all semi colors and indigo. I spray on a leave in, clamp on the leave in and let it dry.
I don't know what works for normal hair.


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 15, 2018)

niknakmac said:


> I was tired of my honey colored highlights so I dyed my hair a cinnamon red. I'm sitting under the dryer with the color right now. I hope it looks good bc I did it myself. My stylist is going to be annoyed and she will be super annoyed if I jacked up my hair but it was time for a change and she wasn't around.



Y' all my hair is...bright ssa red.  I am not with it at all.  I'm going to have to put a rinse over it because I can not deal....
Bright like this.... 

.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2018)

niknakmac said:


> Y' all my hair is...bright ssa red.  I am not with it at all.  I'm going to have to put a rinse over it because I can not deal....
> Bright like this....
> 
> .


I like the color. Has it been 3 days since you put it in? Have you washed it? Maybe it will settle down.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Oct 15, 2018)

niknakmac said:


> Y' all my hair is...bright ssa red.  I am not with it at all.  I'm going to have to put a rinse over it because I can not deal....
> Bright like this....
> 
> .


Sorry that color didn’t come out properly. My hair is that color...on purpose. What color rinse are you putting over it?


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 15, 2018)

@kinksandInk @faithVA

 I put a cherry brown rinse over it to tame the color a bit. DH is enjoying this situation a bit too much. I felt like the red did not look youthful on me at all. Not to mention the box color totally mislead me! Oh well...I have learned to wait for my stylist.


----------



## BlueEra (Oct 15, 2018)

I dyed my hair blonde in August. Now, I want to go pastel pink. 

I was surprised by how much harder it is to do blonde hair. I can't curl or put heat on it on my own, which is probably a good thing, and probably a reason why it hasn't really fallen out. 

I'm also surprised that my hair hasn't fallen out considering dang near every hair stylist practically doomed me to being bald...which wasn't a problem since I have a pixie anyway. The last (and current stylist) to do my hair said that for being blonde and relaxed my hair is really healthy. 

I'm just ready for something new now. I'm trying to decide if I want to grow out the blonde or get a touch-up since it's been two months now...I have no blonde in the back or on the sides of my head now because it's grown out..just the middle. Either way, I'm going pastel pink before shifting to something new.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 15, 2018)

@niknakmac that is a beautiful color, but I totally understand not being 100% pleased.

My hair was a similar color once but it had to be bleached in order to change it up and I eventually had a pretty substantial setback, I should have just grown the color out!


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 16, 2018)

acapnleo said:


> @niknakmac that is a beautiful color, but I totally understand not being 100% pleased.
> 
> My hair was a similar color once but it had to be bleached in order to change it up and I eventually had a pretty substantial setback, I should have just grown the color out!



I'm much happier with it now.  I think the chocolate cherry looks much nicer on my skin tone.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 16, 2018)

niknakmac said:


> I'm much happier with it now.  I think the chocolate cherry looks much nicer on my skin tone.



That is great to hear!  I really hadn’t given temporary color much thought! Chocolate cherry sounds pretty! I was going for a chocolate with a hint of purple tint myself.

The color is quite dramatic like a dark chocolate or coffee (no cream / sugar)  ... I cowash so I THINK it’s gotten a little less intense. Now I wonder if the temp color could give me some balance


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 21, 2018)

@niknakmac I know you didn’t like your original color, but I think you look great! (And I’m not a big fan of red)


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 21, 2018)

GettingKinky said:


> @niknakmac I know you didn’t like your original color, but I think you look great! (And I’m not a big fan of red)



That's  not me just an example of the shade of red but your right it looks great on her.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 28, 2019)

No one's coloring their hair anymore? Am I late to the party?


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 28, 2019)

LadyRaider said:


> No one's coloring their hair anymore? Am I late to the party?


I use Wella demi perm on my roots once the grays start showing out.  When I want to do something fun, I use orange or gold hair paint wax since it comes out in a single wash.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2019)

I just had my hair colored yesterday to cover the gray. My stylist uses Demi permanent color with a level 5 developer. 

I hate how dry my hair feels right after.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2019)

I gave up on the henna/indigo. It took forever and the results were never consistent. 

I purchased a custom demi-permanent color from eSalon. It arrived Saturday. It said to put on dry hair but I had deep conditioner in so I had to rinse it out. It came in this great packaging. I love that it only requires being in the hair for 15 minutes which is much shorter than the 45 minutes for other colors I have used.

It was easy to apply and it covered all of my grays. I used the shampoo and conditioner that came with the package and my hair felt good after I rinsed. 

It is more expensive than other colors but I like that it is customized for my hair. My hair tends to be really dry and this left it feeling good. I would rather pay a little more and have something that works with my hair. I plan to try this for the next few months and see how it works out.

I will post pictures later.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 28, 2019)

faithVA said:


> I gave up on the henna/indigo. It took forever and the results were never consistent.
> 
> I purchased a custom demi-permanent color from eSalon. It arrived Saturday. It said to put on dry hair but I had deep conditioner in so I had to rinse it out. It came in this great packaging. I love that it only requires being in the hair for 15 minutes which is much shorter than the 45 minutes for other colors I have used.
> 
> ...



I’m sorry to hear that henna/indigo wasn’t working. I keep telling myself that I’m going to try it one day.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m conditioning my hair again with the Ion pigment magenta (from Sally’s) I used it last week too


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 24, 2019)

*1. Form of color (semi, demi, permanent, etc)* 
Permanent - Garnier Olia 1.0 Black (3 boxes on APL hair)

*2. How often you color* 
Twice a year (that's the plan)

*3. Your color regimen if any*
I don't do anything special just follow the instructions on the box followed by deep condition and light blow dry. I used a mixing bowl with a silicone dye brush instead of the bottle that comes with the boxes. Made the process so much easier.

*4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history*
I love jet black hair so have been dying it off and on with box dye only.

*5. Anything else you would like to share.*
I think the permanent color might be too much for my hair. It felt very wiry until I used a deep conditioner since the box conditioner didn't do squat. I like the color but was hoping for a more glossy finish. I'm not brand loyal so any suggestions for an after color deep conditioner of jet black dye are appreciated.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 24, 2019)

My scalp is not happy right now. It is so sore! Been dealing with soreness before I dyed my hair but this is concerning. Will attempt henna/indigo next time. Just hoping it will be just as dark.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2019)

I plan on going permanent soon. I wash my hair too much and the semi only last me two weeks. I may go jet black or dark red.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I plan on going permanent soon. I wash my hair too much and the semi only last me two weeks. I may go jet black or dark red.



If you want to test it out, you can try a demi-permanent in between to see if you really want to go permanent or go with that color.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2019)

faithVA said:


> If you want to test it out, you can try a demi-permanent in between to see if you really want to go permanent or go with that color.


I was reading your post and thought about that. I’m locing my hair now and I wash once a week and rinse once a week. You think the Demi will hold up?


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Aug 25, 2019)

1. Form of color: Semi Permanent mainly in recent years but have also had rinses done in the past as well.
2. How often you color: every 2-6 months (as needed)
3. Your color regimen if any: when I color I apply it, put on a shower cap and leave it in for a few hours then apply a conditioner on top and leave it on overnight. The next morning I do my hair as usual. I find that I get the best longevity and avoid my hair feeling too dry afterwards.
4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history: other than some rinses as a child I mainly started coloring my hair in 2012, initially I just bleached but eventually I branched into color as well

I don't have a ton of pictures from over the years but here's some of the colors I've had. Mostly purple because it's my fave. I tried to upload them in chronological order.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I was reading your post and thought about that. I’m locing my hair now and I wash once a week and rinse once a week. You think the Demi will hold up?


Yes if you get a quality one it should hold up. I don't have any brand recommendations. It should have a neutralize shampoo with it. 

Its worth a try. If it doesn't work you can always go permanent.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2019)

faithVA said:


> Yes if you get a quality one it should hold up. I don't have any brand recommendations. It should have a neutralize shampoo with it.
> 
> Its worth a try. If it doesn't work you can always go permanent.


I’ll just go permanent. I have used Demi before and it didn’t last.


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 26, 2019)

Meritamen said:


> My scalp is not happy right now. It is so sore! Been dealing with soreness before I dyed my hair but this is concerning. Will attempt henna/indigo next time. Just hoping it will be just as dark.


I have been doing many long scalp massage sessions especially around the crown area where the soreness has been worst. Finally, this evening my scalp is returning to normal. Thank goodness! I will continue to massage my scalp daily, hot oil treatments, deep treatments, and monitoring my hair shedding but so far its just been the soreness. I threw the last box dye out!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 27, 2019)

pikkonoloidlee said:


> 1. Form of color: Semi Permanent mainly in recent years but have also had rinses done in the past as well.
> 2. How often you color: every 2-6 months (as needed)
> 3.* Your color regimen if any: when I color I apply it, put on a shower cap and leave it in for a few hours then apply a conditioner on top and leave it on overnight. The next morning I do my hair as usual. I find that I get the best longevity and avoid my hair feeling too dry afterwards.*
> 4. How long you have been coloring or your coloring history: other than some rinses as a child I mainly started coloring my hair in 2012, initially I just bleached but eventually I branched into color as well
> ...


do u not wash out the color until ur next wash day? i'm getting some joico amethyst purple color and i want the best deposit and longevity...


----------



## pikkonoloidlee (Aug 28, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> do u not wash out the color until ur next wash day? i'm getting some joico amethyst purple color and i want the best deposit and longevity...


Yes I leave it on overnight and wash it out the next morning. I usually don't apply the color until it's closer to when I'll be going to bed. When I would try to leave it on as directed by the packaging or even a couple of hours it faded really quickly. I also notice that less rinses out the next day. As far as applying the conditioner if I'm short on time I'll apply it 20-30 min after putting in the color. I don't notice too big of a difference doing that but I prefer to leave the color on by itself for a bit first.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2020)

I just ordered some Adore to color my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 2, 2020)

Mixed the Cinnamon With Cajun Spice.  Only applied to the front of my hair.  

I’ll rinse it out in a few and then cowash, used APB NEB deep conditioner  and steam it in.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 3, 2020)

Hey y’all. How can I gently remove a depositing conditioner color? It came out nothing like the color on the bottle. Much darker than I wanted


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> Hey y’all. How can I gently remove a depositing conditioner color? It came out nothing like the color on the bottle. Much darker than I wanted



Do you have a shampoo bar? I found they strip all types of color from my hair. Is it a semi-permanent color? Will it  not rinse out after several washes?


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2020)

faithVA said:


> Do you have a shampoo bar? I found they strip all types of color from my hair. Is it a semi-permanent color? Will it  not rinse out after several washes?


It’s starting to fade


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

Prettymetty said:


> It’s starting to fade


Now you know you can use a good ole clear clarifying shampoo! Or use Dawn dish soap, then follow with a moisturizing shampoo. It will take the color right on out.  I always say I wash my hair frequently and this neutralizing/clarifying shampoo I use fades my color right away. I use a semi permanent once a month.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Mixed the Cinnamon With Cajun Spice.  Only applied to the front of my hair.
> 
> I’ll rinse it out in a few and then cowash, used APB NEB deep conditioner  and steam it in.


I bet that came out so pretty! I have both of those colors, but I have returned to black. I have locs and my blonde ends are 99% gone.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> do u not wash out the color until ur next wash day? i'm getting some joico amethyst purple color and i want the best deposit and longevity...


I was rocking purple last year. I know the deeper you go, when the color fades, it will go from dark, bright, to light, then silver looking. I only have used adore. I know semi permanent behave a like a protein filler on my hair natural or relaxed. I guess that’s why she applies the conditioner on top? 
Just my humble opinion- I would just add a semi permanent to a conditioner and apply that after I shampoo to maintain the color.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

I’m going to get a blue black perm color and add a little bit of a deep dark blue to it. I really want the blue to pop in the sun. I want my hair to be dark, so I can still look professional and not too out there, but still be funky!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 17, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Now you know you can use a good ole clear clarifying shampoo! Or use Dawn dish soap, then follow with a moisturizing shampoo. It will take the color right on out.  I always say I wash my hair frequently and this neutralizing/clarifying shampoo I use fades my color right away. I use a semi permanent once a month.


I don’t want to strip my keratin treatment. I’ll just let it gradually fade...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 17, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I bet that came out so pretty! I have both of those colors, but I have returned to black. I have locs and my blonde ends are 99% gone.


Not a drop of color was left behind.  It rinsed all out.


----------

